# [OOC] Halfling Quest - [Calling EvilHalfling]



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

*Halfling Quest*

         In a vein similar to Krug's Kobold Quest, this will put together a band of young halflings who have been grouped together to stem their restlessness by the elders of their village.

               Acceptance is based upon completed characters and party fitness.  Party size will probably be from four to six.

       D&D 3.5
       Players Handbook Only
 Level 1
       Stats: 28 point buy or roll here; put your profile as the name and halfling quest as the note.
       Equipment: Average (2.5 per d4); Anything left over is gone.
       Starting age anywhere between 20 and 25
       Prefer good or neutral characters, but if it can be justified evil might be accepted.

*Background*
Your village's name is Amblestock; with a population of about two hundred, most people know each other or their family. The village rests upon the northern shore of the Wilearc Lake from which they harvest a good draw of fish and to the north are the Silvergreen forests which provide game and lumber. To the east and west spread farming plots till they reach more forest. Two roads run into town, one from the city-states of Piai to the far east and another which is more like a ruddy game path from the north which leads towards the Caerhorn Peaks.

*Notable Persons*

Mero Brandworthy: The constable of the town, he trains the citizen militia and helps mediate any disputes. He is the son of Alton.

Clara Wanebur: A young woman who has come to be known as a prodigious healer and herbalist. She can often be found at her house off near the Silvergreen forest.

Evan Slipfiddle: The old man of the hour. Or so they say, Evan is a master storyteller and fiddler, and boy can he dance a jig. Often providing entertainment at the Silver Horn Tavern, which he owns, although few notice that fact.

Coyo Durgen: A hunter and leatherworker, Coyo travels with a massive wolf-hound named Clip. Coyo leads small hunting parties during the winter when the lake is frozen over, but is more often found with Clara up at her house.

Wellsly Ironspoke: When someone has an odd question need answering, a riddle need solving, or some question of antiquity, they go to Wellsly. He lives alone near the western edge of the village, studying his arcane lore quietly.

Veryl Tillbough: The only metalworker in town, Veryl is the only surviving member of the Tillbough family, her parents and brothers killed in a tragic fire which engulfed the smithy and their home. She is a tough one, sharp of mind and strong of body.

Alton Brandworthy: The resident priest of Yondalla, Alton is the head of the council of elders. Nearing his one-hundred-and-eightieth year, he is the eldest and wisest member in the community.

The Peddlefoots: The Peddlefoots are the family of halflings who first settled this village. They vary a great deal in their individual regards, but some folk harbor ill fillings to the occasional high-and-mighty attitudes some of the family takes up. They are also known to have a long adventuring tradition within their family. Two of the more noteworthy are Neb and Iss, brothers who left home early to see the world. Many tales are told of these two, often with a sense of awe and respect.

*Character Statblock

* character name, race class level; ECL #; size and type; HD #d# (#hp); Init #; Speed # feet; AC # (+# Dex, +# Armor, +# Shield, +# other), flatfooted #, touch #, ACP #, Spell Failure #; Bab +#, Grapple +#; Atk +# melee (#d#+#, critical x#, weapon) or +# ranged (#d#+#, critical x#, weapon); Full Atk: ; SA: ; SQ: ; SV Fort +#, Refl +#, Will +#; Str #, Dex #, Con #, Int #, Wis #, Cha #.

  Skills and Feats: (#skill points, #/# max ranks) skill +# (# ranks); feats.

    Class and Race Features: text

      Possessions: mundane equipment, magic items, #gp #sp #cp.

      Spells: #/#/# spells per day, Base Save DC # + spell level.
     0th - spell names.
     1st - spell names.
     2nd - spell names.

     Description:

    Personality:

    History:


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 14, 2005)

I"m interested, you allowing just the basic race or can we have Strong heart halfings as well.

I was thinking a Halfling Rogue or Scout (if allowed) by the name of Burgin Fiverboars.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

Strongheart halfling and scout are not in the players handbook, thus they aren't allowed.  I'm keeping this to PHB only for player options to make it quick and easy, on both me and the players.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 14, 2005)

I am thinking Bubbles Greenbottle, Fighter

Bubbles is the daughter to the local brewmeister, Finnigan Greenbottle and has also worked at the Silver Horn Tavern for Evan Slipfiddle as a serving girl.  While petite and pretty she likes to mix it up with the boys and can more than hold her own in a fight.

The Greenbottle name is well known around these parts as a maker of fine ales that Finnigan stores in his tradmark emerald green bottles.

How is that for a start?

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I am thinking Bubbles Greenbottle, Fighter
> 
> Bubbles is the daughter to the local brewmeister, Finnigan Greenbottle and has also worked at the Silver Horn Tavern for Evan Slipfiddle as a serving girl. While petite and pretty she likes to mix it up with the boys and can more than hold her own in a fight.
> 
> ...




 Excellent, although what a prank that Finnigan played on his daughter, bet the wife wasn't so keen on the name Bubbles.  Irony...

 This is great, giving me lots to help flesh out the town.  You could even do a short write up of Finnigan that I could add to the NPC listing.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 14, 2005)

I will try. Glad you like it.

Slip


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 15, 2005)

I think I'd like to go for a bard.  A womanizer, rake, scoundrel, and all around loveable rascal.  Jerran Kimble, he'll charm you with his wit and dazzle you with his smile, but be sure and count your fingers after you shake hands with him.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 15, 2005)

I would like to play. I'm assuming first level? Was thinking a wizard, who has studied under Wellsly for a few years but finds him too damn insane (or senile, if he's old).


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 15, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> I would like to play. I'm assuming first level? Was thinking a wizard, who has studied under Wellsly for a few years but finds him too damn insane (or senile, if he's old).




 Wellsly isn't that old, he's maybe middle-aged, but he can be quite neurotic. Obsessive compulsive and a phobia or two.  Yep first leve, will add that on.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 15, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think I'd like to go for a bard. A womanizer, rake, scoundrel, and all around loveable rascal. Jerran Kimble, he'll charm you with his wit and dazzle you with his smile, but be sure and count your fingers after you shake hands with him.




 *chuckles* probably spends a lot of time at the Silver Horn, attempting to learn from Evan Slipfiddle, although he gets into trouble. Perhaps he's his overly rambunctious informal apprentice which makes him tell tales of when he was a rambunctious youth.  Probably has been whopped once or twice by Bubbles.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 15, 2005)

I'll be the halfling cleric, priest of something or other... ah... here's a comfy place... think I'll have a nap 

Still got room?


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Ferrix!

So - fighter, bard, wizard & cleric. How about a Paladin of Yondalla - Alton Highlea, named for his great-grand-uncle (once removed) on his mother's side, Alton Brandworthy?

Alton is the youngest of his group of friends - he turns 20 in just one month, three weeks and six days! Deeply earnest and awfully shy, he is particularly in awe of his third cousin Mero (once removed on his mother's side), and a little bit in love with Bubbles Greenbottle, who's always treated him with the casual indifference of an older sister (not that they're actually related ... no, um, I didn't mean to suggest anything ... well, you know ...   ) Of course, the fact that Bubbles has actually thrashed Alton once or twice in wrestling matches might have something to do with that. (Of course, the fact that Alton was actually too embarassed to do any more than make a token effort at defence might also have had something to do with the outcome of some of those matches!)

As for his neighbour's cousin's boy Jerran, well, really Alton thinks that he needs some guidance and encouragement to consider changing his ways. Just, you know, a little (at least at first).

So, Ferrix, what do you think?

Boddynock


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 15, 2005)

Very cool concepts so far, next step, completed characters.

 I will be choosing out of the spread of finished characters based upon their cohesion to the community I have in mind, role playing potentially and interesting party dynamics.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 15, 2005)

Well I'm guessing that I missed out again (darn network dying on me!)


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 15, 2005)

character name Kwinn Baubblebuck, race Halfling class cleric level 1; ECL 1 size Med and type (?); HD 1d8(9hp); Init +3; Speed 20 feet; AC 19 (+3 Dex, +3 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 other), flatfooted 16, touch 14, ACP -3, Spell Failure 30%; Bab +0, Grapple -1; Atk +1 melee (1d6+0, critical x2, morningstar) or +4 ranged (1d6+0, critical 19-20/x2, Light Crossbow); Full Atk:+0 ; SA: ; SQ: ; SV Fort +4, Refl +4, Will +4; Str 11, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 12.

*Character Name*:  Kwinn Baubblebuck
*Race*: Halfling
*Class*: Cleric
*Level*: 1
*ECL*: 1
*Size*: Small
*HD*: 1d8+1 . . . *Hit Points (Max): * 9. . . *Hit Points (Current): * 10
*Init*: +3
*Speed*: 20 feet

*AC*:  19 _(+3 Dex, +3 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Race)_ . . .  *Flatfooted*: 16 . . . *Touch*: 14
*Armor Check Penalty:* -3
*Arcane Spell Failure:* 30%

*BAB*:  +0 (_Grapple_:  +1)
*Attack*
*Melee*: Morningstar +1 (1d6, critical x2)
*Ranged*: Light Crossbow +4 (+5 w/PBS) (1d6, critical 19-20/x2)
*Full Attack*: +1

*Save Fort*: +4
*Save Refl*: +4
*Save Will*: +4

Die Roller link
_These rolls came out pretty nice for me, so if you want to nerf me, just let me know.  My first one was even better (too good, actually), so I changed the name and did another one... I like this roller _
*STR*: 11 (+0) (-2 race)
*DEX*: 17 (+3) (+2 race)
*CON*: 12 (+1)
*INT*: 10 (+0)
*WIS*: 14 (+2)
*CHA*: 12 (+1)

*FEATS*
Precise Shot

*SKILLS  * _(8 Skill points . . . 4/2 Max Ranks)_
*Concentration*: +*2* …(+1 Ranks)…(+1 Con)…
*Diplomacy*: +*2* …(+1 Ranks)…(+1 Cha)…
*KS: Arcana*: +*1 * …(+1 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
*KS: History*: +*1 * …(+1 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
*KS: Religion*: +*1 * …(+1 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
*Spellcraft*: +*1 * …(+1 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
cc *Climb*: +*2* …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Str)… (+2 Race)…
cc *Hide*: +*7 * …(+0 Ranks)…(+3 Dex)… (+4 Size)… 
cc *Jump*: +*2* …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Str)… (+2 Race)…
cc *Listen*: +*5 * …(+0 Ranks)…(+3 Dex)… (+2 Race)…
cc *Move Silently*: +*5 * …(+0 Ranks)…(+3 Dex)… (+2 Race)…
cc *Sense Motive*: +*3 * …(+1 Ranks)…(+2 Dex)…

*Class and Race Features*
+2 Morale Check vs fear
+1 to attack rolls with thrown weapons
Turn Undead
Spontaneous Casting
Domains: Good (Cast good spells at +1 caster level)
Protection (Protective Ward 1/day {Grants cleric level bonus to a saving throw to a single target})

*Possessions*
_Starting Gold: 5d4x10 @ 2.5/d4 = 125gp_
Studded Leather Armor (25gp)
Heavy Steel Shield  (20gp)
Morningstar (8gp)
Light Crossbow (35gp)
50 bolts (5gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Bedroll (1sp)
Chalk x 5 (5cp)
Flint and Steel (1gp)
Hooded Lantern (7gp)
Pint of Oil x 5 (5sp)
Trail Rations x 7 (3gp, 5sp)
50’ Silk Rope (10gp)
Wooden Holy Symbol (1gp)
4 Waterskins (4gp)
Traveler’s Outfit (1gp)
Candles x 5 (5cp)
Winter Blanket (5sp)
Empty Sacks (3sp)
_= 125 gp _ 

*Spells*: 3/2+1 spells per day
_Base Save DC 13 + spell level._
0th – Detect Magic, Light, Light
1st – Bless, Obscuring Mist, (D) Protection from Evil

*Description*: Standing 2 foot, 11 inches and weighting 32 pounds, Kwinn is a somewhat roundish fellow whose obviously eaten one too many meals.  His brown curly hair, bright green eyes and quick grin (complete with dimples and round cheeks) give him a very jolly appearance, thank you very much.

*Personality*:  Kwinn has always been interested in adventure and seeing the world… unfortunately he’s a bit of a coward.  He is also a bit of a hedonist.  However, he is very loyal to his friends and always does his best to do what ever it is he said he would do.  Kwinn is a jolly Halfling who enjoys a good joke, drinking, eating, chatting with people and generally just being a fun-loving young chap.  

*History*:  (GAH, it’s now past 1:30 in the morning and I HAVE to get to bed.  I’ll finish this up asap)


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 15, 2005)

Alton Highlea, LG Halfling Paladin 1; ECL 1; small humanoid; HD 1d10 +2 (12hp); Init +0; Speed (20 feet) 15 feet with medium load; AC 19 (+0 Dex, +6 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 other), flatfooted 19, touch 11, ACP -8, Spell Failure 0%; Bab +1, Grapple -2; Atk +4 melee (1d6+1, critical 19-20/x2, longsword, small) or +3 melee (1d4+1, critical x2, mace, light, small) or +3 melee (1d3+1, critical 19-20/x2, dagger, small) or +2 ranged (1d4, critical x3, shortbow, small) or +3 ranged (1d3+1, critical 19-20/x2, dagger, small); Full Atk: +3; SV Fort +5, Refl +1, Will +2; SA: -; SQ: -; Str 12, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 16.

Skills and Feats and Languages: (8 skill points, 4/2.0 max ranks) Balance -6, Bluff +3, Climb -3, Concentration +2, Craft (woodworking) +4 (4 ranks), Diplomacy +3, Disguise +3, Escape Artist -6, Gather Information +3, Handle Animal +3, Heal +5 (4 ranks), Hide -2, Intimidate +3, Jump -3, Listen +3, Move Silently -4, Perform +3, Sense Motive +1, Spot +1, Survival +1, Swim -11; Weapon Focus (longsword); speaks halfling & common.

Class and Race Features: +1 size bonus to AC, +1 size bonus to attack rolls, +4 size bonus to Hide checks, +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump & Move Silently checks, +1 racial bonus on all saving throws, +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear (stacks), +1 racial bonus on all attacks with thrown weapons and slings, +2 racial bonus on Listen checks; Aura of Good, Smite Evil (Su) 1/day

Possessions: (N.B. all equipment is small in size) arrows (20) (1.0gp); backpack (2.0gp); artisan's woodworking tools (5.0gp); bedroll (0.1gp); flint & steel (1.0gp); oil, flask (5) (0.5gp); rations, trail (4) (2.0gp); waterskin (1.0gp); dagger (2.0gp); holy symbol, wooden (1.0gp); lantern, bullseye (12.0gp); longsword (15.0gp); mace, light (5.0gp); outfit, explorer's (0.0gp); banded mail (250.0gp); shield, heavy steel (20.0gp); shortbow (30.0gp); tindertwig (2) (2.0gp). Total gp value of equipment: 149.6gp

Magic Items: Poultice of _Cure Light Wounds_, 6 applications, cures 1d8+5 hp per application; Tile of _Protection from Evil_, CL1.

Description: At 3'5" and 39lb, Alton Highlea is unnaturally large for a halfling, and this, coupled with his natural clumsiness, makes him extremely shy and uncertain of himself. Named for his great-grand-uncle (once removed) on his mother's side, Alton Brandworthy, young Alton shows little family resemblance to his esteemed relative, apart from the pronounced proboscis which is such a feature of that worthy's physiognomy. Alton's eyes and hair colouring are typical of his race. He dresses in subdued woodland colours. His armour, however, is well polished and his shield bears the crest of Yondalla.

Personality: Alton is the youngest of his group of friends - he turns 20 in just one month, three weeks and six days! Deeply earnest and awfully shy, he is particularly in awe of his third cousin Mero (once removed on his mother's side), and a little bit in love with Bubbles Greenbottle, who's always treated him with the casual indifference of an older sister (not that they're actually related ... no, um, I didn't mean to suggest anything ... well, you know ... ) Of course, the fact that Bubbles has actually thrashed Alton once or twice in wrestling matches might have something to do with that. (The fact that Alton was actually too embarassed to do any more than make a token effort at defence might, however, have had something to do with the outcome of those matches!)

As for his neighbour's cousin's boy Jerran, well, really Alton thinks that he needs some guidance and encouragement to consider changing his ways. Just, you know, a little (at least at first).

History: Alton's parents, Talia and Rory, are respectable, hardworking members of the Amblestock community. Rory is a carpenter and Talia works in Hugh Highdumple's bakery on the Piai road near the centre of town. Alton spent his childhood in the usual pursuits of eating, playing and roaming the verges of the Silvergreen. When he was in his late teens, he started to help out in Rory's workshop, learning some of the skills of the woodworker, and discovering a passion for carving. He spends his spare time - not that there is much of it these days - honing his skills and producing more and more convincing carvings of the small animals and birds which inhabit the forest glades.

It was while he was there, watching a robin and trying to work out how he could capture that cheekiness and purity, that he first experienced the touch of Yondalla's presence. Like a feather-light brush on the edge of his consciousness, he became aware that he was not alone. Looking around he could see no-one but he felt a presence which both enlivened and calmed his spirit. The sun shone more brightly, the colours of the world were sharper and the robin looked into his eyes with such deep wisdom and fellow-feeling that he was enraptured by it all.

Time and again he returned to that glade. Sometimes he waited until the sun had set - and there was nothing out of the ordinary in that place. At other times, he was again caught up in a passionate response to all that he saw and smelled and heard - all his senses atingle at the presence which he recognised and yet could not name. And often that same robin was there to observe, there to sing and sit and be a companion in his seeking.

Alton's absences were noted. His father questioned him, his mother teased him, saying, "Now leave him alone, Rory - I do believe our Alton has find a young lady to court." Blushing furiously, Alton denied it - but could not bring himself to explain what he was doing. His father became impatient, his mother hurt at the distance which developed between her and her only child. Still the young halfling kept his silence. There seemed no way he could explain what was happening to him. Indeed, he didn't really know what it was that drove him to the point of obsession.

Finally, one day, he went to the glade. The robin was there. It sang to him in greeting. He climbed onto a bough of the big oak at the centre of the clearing and watched, and waited to see what would come. What came was something quite different to his hoping.

He heard a cracking of branches and a crackling of leaf litter from off to the north. Soon a large, ugly humanoid came into the clearing, squinting in the sun and cursing in some foul tongue which seemed made for cursing. Alton froze in his place - for the creature came with sword drawn and violence in its gait. The robin, unfazed, continued singing - and even hopped over towards the intruder, as if inviting a kindlier response than it received. For without hesitation the beast swung and caught the fearless singer with the tip of its blade, causing feathers to fly and cutting of the song in mid-trill. Horrified, Alton stood up and, without thinking, leapt from the branch were he was perched onto the murdering invader. As he rushed earthward, he felt strong, gentle hands uplift him, and a fiery energy fill him. He turned in midair and landed feet first on the creature's head. Poleaxed to the ground, the beast collapsed and breathed no more. Blood pooled beneath its head, staining the rock which stuck up from the turf just at that point.

Weeping with fear and adrenaline and grief, Alton turned to the robin and picked it up gently, trying by force of will to restore life to the damaged little breast. For just a moment he felt the flicker of something, and then looked up into the sadly smiling eyes of a halfling woman who said, "Not yet, my beloved - that is a gift for a time yet to come." She then turned and moved into the forest, disappearing in an instant in the dappled shade and half light.

After that, in the days and weeks to come, Alton was attentive to his duties and obedient to his parents. He said nothing of the encounter, even when Coyo Durgen came into the village with news of a dead orc not far from the edge of town. He thought Coyo looked at him curiously but he didn't say a word.

Puzzled as to what had happened, and saddened by the loss of beauty and innocence in the world, Alton began paying more attention to religion than he had previously done. He went to whatever services Alton Brandworthy offered, not having to be chided or reminded by his mother but eagerly and attentively - listening to the words of the patriarch, puzzling over their meaning and their message. Old Alton noticed the young lad's change of attitude and made opportunities to exchange the odd word with his nephew.

Over time the two were together more often - and eventually young Alton unfolded the events of that day. The elder listened carefully, nodding occasionally, and at the end of the story sat in silence so long that he seemed to have fallen asleep. Eventually, taking a deep breath and rubbing the tip of his nose in a way that Alton had come to recognise as habitual, the priest said simply, "The Lady has claimed you as her own. The actions you took, and the words you heard, make it clear that she has called you to fight evil in the world. Yet I do not think she wants you to be her priest. Rather, she calls you to a more martial way. Rarely is one of our people sent forth as a knight of virtue - but I think that is her will for you."

When the boy was silent, he went on, "I will see to your training. I will speak with your parents and we will find a way for you to do as the Lady bids. You will have much to do - this is a path that will demand the whole of your life. Are you prepared to follow this way?"

"Prepared? No. Willing? Yes. I will do all that I can to serve her - how can I do anything else?"

After that, life was full of training and prayer - rarely in that sunlit glade, for there was little time to go there - and learning the skills that old Alton said he would need. He spent time with Clara Wanebur, learning of herbs and bandages and fevers and the setting of broken bones. He spent time in the militia, learning from his third cousin Mero the skills of the warrior. He spent his spare time carving - making pieces that he would sell, saving the money to pay for sword and dagger and bow. For his armour, he spent a whole season working with Veryl Tillbough, hauling coal and pumping the bellows and cleaning the forge.

And always, deep in his heart, was the stirring vision of that woman, those eyes ... and the burning reponsibility to care for this fragile world, protecting it from evil.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 15, 2005)

--Stats were rolled:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=51585


Jerran Kimble, CG halfling bard 1; ECL 1 ; small humanoid; HD 1d6+1 (7hp); Init +3; Speed 20 feet; AC 16 (+3 Dex, +2 Armor, +1 size), flatfooted 13, touch 14, ACP 0, Spell Failure 0%; Bab +0, Grapple -5; Atk +0 dagger (melee) (1d3-1, critical 19-20/x2, piercing) or +5 dagger (thrown) (1d3-1, critical 19-20/x2, 10' range increment, piercing) or +4 light crossbow (1d6, criticial 19-20/x2, 80' range increment, piercing); SA: none ; SQ: +2 morale save vs. fear ; SV Fort +2, Refl +6, Will +3; Str 8, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 18.


*Skills and Feats:* (32 skill points, 4/2 max ranks)

Appraise +6 (4 ranks), Bluff +11 (4 ranks), Climb +1 (0 ranks), Diplomacy +8 (4 ranks), Gather Information +8 (4 ranks), Hide +7 (0 ranks), Jump +1 (0 ranks), Listen +2 (0 ranks), Move Silently +5 (0 ranks), Perform (Dance) +8 (4 ranks), Perform (Poetry) +8 (4 ranks), Sense Motive +4 (4 ranks), Sleight of Hand +7 (4 ranks), Skill Focus (Bluff), Simple Weapon Proficiency (all), Martial Weapon Proficiency (longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (whip), Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (shield)


*Languages:*

Common, Halfling, Dwarven, Gnomish


*Class and Race Features:*

bardic knowledge (1d20+3), bardic music (countersong, fascinate, inspire courage (+1), bard spells, reduced spell failure (light armor), small size (+1 attacks, +1 ac, +4 hide), +2 racial bonus to climb, jump, move silently, listen, +1 racial bonus to all saving throws, +2 morale bonus to saving throws vs. fear, +1 attack with thrown weapons and slings


*Possessions:* (weight, cost)

5 Daggers (2.5 lb, 5 @ 2 gp each = 10 gp), Belt Pouch (0.125 lb, 1 gp), Whetstone (1 lb, 2 cp), Ink (-, 8 gp), Inkpen (-, 1 sp), Poetry Book (as blank spellbook) (3 lb, 15 gp), Signet Ring (-, 5 gp), Small Steel Mirror (0.5 lb, 10 gp), Light Crossbow (2 lb, 35 gp), 20 bolts  (1 lb, 2 @ 1 gp/10 = 2 gp), Leather Armor (7.5 lb, 10 gp), Spare Entertainer's Outfit (1 lb, 3 gp) 

99.12 gp spent

total load 18.625 lb / 19.5 lb  Light Load


*Spells:* 
2/0 spells per day, Base Save DC 14 + spell level.
0th - Detect Magic, Lullaby, Message, Prestidigitation


*Description:*
Jerran is a good looking halfling, and he knows it.  He allows his dark hair to grow down to his shoulders and keeps it following loose about his head to highlight his grey eyes and finely scultped facial features.  His body is not overly muscled, but his delicate build serves to accent the sureity and grace with which he always moves.  Flawless skin and pearly white teeth serve as the perfect finishing touch to this perfect specimen.

Vital Statistics:

Age: 23
Height: 3'2"
Weight: 36 lb

*Personality:* 
The only thing more noticeable about Jerran than his stunning good looks is his stunningly large ego.  He knows what he looks like and lets everyone know it.  Still, he maintains such a personable demeanor that people seem drawn to him nonetheless.  He probably knows your name and will greet you with it and make eye contact in such a way as to make you seem the worthwhile and important focus of his world for a brief moment until he swoops away to greet someone else.  Adults dote on his charming ways while the young ladies swoon under his gaze and all the lads wish they could be like him.  Underneath his polished exterior, Jerran is not quite as perfect as he likes to come across.  He generally avoids anything he perceives as difficult, prefering to glide through life as long as his looks and charm will let him get away with it.  Deep down he knows that he won't be able to get by without ever working, but he hopes to postpone it long enough for him to find something interesting to do with his life.  Maybe he'll go into politics . . .

*History:* 
Jerran's father, Lester, has a fairly succesful living as a trader operating out of Amblestock.  He makes regular visits to the nearest decently sized city.  He brings back goods and luxuries for the people of the village which he then trades for homespun country goods which he sells in turn to the city folk when he next returns there.  Jerran's mother, Amelia, minds the fort while Lester is away, and their home doubles as the village general store.  It was assumed that Jerran, being their eldest child would take over the family business in time, but this seems less likely these days.  It wasn't that Jerran lacked any talent at all for it, he had a sharp enough mind for the accounting, and he was a natural born salesman.  There is even a story floating around the village (probably spread by Jerran himself) of how he had managed to sell a wandering barbarian warrior a load of green eyeshadow as the latest in camoflauge.  Still, Jerran just wasn't dedicated to the life of a merchant and would spend much of his time goofing off, even when he was to be minding the goods.  In the fact, the smarter people of the city learned that the best deals could be made off the halfling traders if one waited for Lester to take a break at the tavern and then sent one's daughters to go and talk to the son while the haggling was taking place.  Eventually Lester gave up on the Jerran and turned to Milo, Jerran's younger brother.  Milo took a quick shine to being a merchant and is proving a reliable and skilled assistant to his father.  Jerran is no longer asked to accompany his father on the trips to the city, which suits him just fine, as it gives him more time to lounge around the Silver Horn and flirt with the village girls.

*Language Fluff:*

Jerran's father insisted he pick up a few of the more common trading tongues, and that is why he learned any at all.  But truth be told, he did put his enforced knowledge to use.  Jerran enjoyed switching from common to dwarven right in the middle of haggling with one of the doughty folk.  An offer was made and he'd counter offer in dwarven.  Half of the time the dwarf would be talked down 10% before he'd remembered that he wasn't talking with one of his own.  Gnomish was picked on a whim (and it meant Jerran didn't have to learn a new alphabet), but has proved useful as well.  Gnomes know some of the greatest jokes.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 15, 2005)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well I'm guessing that I missed out again (darn network dying on me!)




 Kain ya haven't missed out, I'm choosing characters probably in a couple days from the run of completed characters.  So make one up, if anything the character might get integrated into the town anyways.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 15, 2005)

Could those posting characters use the stat block I gave above? Even if it's spread out a little bit like hafrogman's is, but it just makes my life easier.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 15, 2005)

Hrm... quite the disparity in equivalent points...

 48 for 'detta's, 36 for hafrogmans and 28 for boddynock

 *ponders*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 15, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kain ya haven't missed out, I'm choosing characters probably in a couple days from the run of completed characters. So make one up, if anything the character might get integrated into the town anyways.




Okay I'll try for a rogue tonight or tomorrow. (going to change the point spread.. I tried the board you refered..and got like nothing above a 12 and 2 6's.. eek.. script dice hate me!)


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ringly Softpetal, Male Halfling Wizard 1*

*Ringly Softpetal*; CG Halfling Wizard 1; Small Humanoid; CR 1; HD 1d4+2+3 (hp 9); Init +3 (dex); Speed 20 ft.; AC 13 (+3 dex), flatfooted 10, touch 13, ACP 0, spell failure 0%; BAB +0, grapple -2 (-2 str); Atk +5 (+3 dex, +1 size, +1 racial) ranged (1d3, 20x2, sling, small); Full Atk +5; SV fort +3 (con, racial), ref +4 (dex, racial), will +2 (base, racial); Str 6, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 11, Cha 11

*Skills and Feats* (20 skill points, 4/2 max ranks): Concentrate +6 (4 ranks, 2 con), Decipher Script +5 (2 ranks, 3 int), Hide + 9 (2 ranks, 3 dex, 4 racial), Knowledge (arcana) +7 (4 ranks, 3 int), Knowledge (engineering) + 5 (2 ranks, 3 int), Search +5 (2 ranks, 3 int), Spellcraft +7 (4 ranks, 3 int); Toughness

*Class and Race Features*: +2 dex, -2 str; Small (+1 attack & AC, +4 to hide, 3/4 carrying capacity, base speed 20 ft.); +2 to Climb, Jump, Move Silently, Listen; +1 racial to all saving throws; +2 against fear; +1 to attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings; Native Common & Halfling; Favored Class: rogue; Summon Familiar; Scribe Scroll, Arcane Wizard Spells

*Possesions*: Backpack (2gp), Bedroll (1sp), Spell Book (15 gp), Spell Component Pouch (5 gp), Sling (small), Bullets (20) (1sp), Inkpen (1sp), Waterskin (1gp), Trail Rations (5sp), Flint & Steel (1gp), Traveller's Outfit (free), Slinky (cat familiar)

*Spells* (3/2); Base Save DC 13 (int) + spell level
Known:
0th - all
1st - _Alarm, Shield, Color Spray, Reduce Person, Burning Hands, Cause Fear_

Prepared
0th - _Ghost Sound, Read Magic, Daze_
1st - _Color Spray, Shield_

*Description*:
Like his father, the town’s cartogropher, Ringly is a small, short man, even for a halfling. However, his stoutness, nimbleness, and most of all his intelligence more than make up for his lack of size. Ringly’s most common facial expression is that of intense concentration, his eyes darting back and forth, his mind lost in whatever text he is presently reading. Ringly is by no means bad-looking for a halfling, but his reticence and his extraordinary penchant for language has kept him from most social circles. Ringly has brown eyes and a shock of unkempt, light brown hair. It is sometimes difficult to tell whether the brown streaks are hair pigments or just dirt. Although his appearance is not strictly unpresentable, per se, he cares little for hygiene and cleans more out of habit than out of self-conciousness.

*Personality*:
His youth, spent amidst the books of his father’s hobby (that of a scholar and writer), has molded him into a shy, quiet figure. As expected of most societies, he was somewhat outcast from the normality of his age-group; that is, Alton, Jerran, Bubbles, and their popular circle of friends. Where they wanted to wrestle and rough-house, he wanted to read. This has proved to be an immense barrier between him and his fellows for numerous years, and his solution to deal with the problem has usually been to become less attached to the village and more attached to his literature and his studies.

*History*:
Ringly, throughout his entire life, has been regarded simultaneously as the family prodigy and the black sheep. He is a twice-removed cousin of Neb and Iss, but the connection is large enough to warrant his spotlight in town affairs. Half the town seems to view him as a genius; the other, a menace. 

Growing up amidst his father’s books, surrounded by scores of tomes, he developed a passion for reading and language. The literature he read was of both high variety and high quality, and as a result Ringly’s knowledge of the world grew exponentially with his age. However, his intellect brought him both arrogance and rebelliousness; Ringly longed to be away from home, in the real world, where he could _see_, and _experience_, rather than pick up from text. By adolescence, Ringly’s parents could stand it no longer, and he was sent to be an apprentice to Wellsly Ironspoke, who seemed to be the only man shrewd enough to simultaneously tame Ringly and satisfy his lust for knowledge. 

During this time, Ringly had his first encounter with Slinky, who eventually became his companion. Slinky was originally part of a pack of cats who made their residence near Wellsly’s hut. The man hated them, and wouldn’t allow a single one inside his house, but they became fond of Ringly and he took to the pack as well. Still, they seemed more close to Wellsly by experience than to Ringly by preference. Slinky was different, however – less attached to Wellsly and less dependent of his hut. Ringly noticed Slinky always following him around, but didn’t really acknowledge her presence, until he completed his summon familiar ritual, and Slinky started talking to him. He had actually thought the spell had failed – the cat was there, the spell was done, but there was no puff of magic, no portal. His magical attachment to an intelligent creature was knew to him; the relationship was mutual, but moreso there was a certain degree of affection between them, an emotion that Ringly had never experienced before, not even with Wellsly and definitely not with his “prestigious” family.

After six and a half years, Ringly was disgusted with his teacher and guardian. Initially hoping for a portal into excitement, he found what he thought was a lunatic. Fortunately, however, Ringly was able to pick up the basics of Wellsly’s arcane lore, which aided Ringly in his quests for social equality and personal satisfaction. Although he never gained acceptance into the normal social circles, he gained something that was just as good: respect. These days, Ringly hardly spends any time with Wellsly; he is often out in the wild, going out at dawn with nothing but his spellbook, a lunch, a sling, and a good book. He spends some time with Coyo and Clara, as her abode is the farthest away from the core of the town. He has also met Kiylea, hiking through the woods. He feels closer to her than any other villager in Amblestock; she has saved his life more than once, finding him lost, exhausted, and hungry deep in the woods, and guided him back to the relative safety of the town. Ringly learns something new everyday, and his life often seems relaxed and peaceful. But his sights are farther, into the mysteriousness, danger, excitement, and knowledge of the larger world.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 16, 2005)

This is pretty tentative, but I wanted to put something out there so I get into the game.

I took some liberties with his history and with some of his relationships. If anyone has a problem please let me know and I will alter promptly. Also, the stats for his familiar aren't shown - but they are pretty standard.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 16, 2005)

*All
*Please list the prices of all your equipment and your total spent, just so I don't have to do lots of math.  The more you show, the easier it is for me to go over all of the characters.*

 ender wiggin*
 I doubt the village would actually be big enough to have a full-time bookbinder.  What else would Ringly's father do?

 Also, Wellsly isn't that much of a lunatic.  He's a bit cloistered, an obsessive compulsive, very clever and knowledgeable about the world.  Also, he'd never have a gang of cats in his house, it's too meticulously cleaned and prepared for that.  He'd probably ask you to keep any "pets" outside.

 About the Peddlefoots, what exactly is the relation?  Just so I know.

*vendetta*
 Do you mind rerolling your stats under your profile on invisible castle?


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *All
> *Please list the prices of all your equipment and your total spent, just so I don't have to do lots of math.  The more you show, the easier it is for me to go over all of the characters.



*
Done, Ferrix!   

'Nock*


----------



## Krug (Jan 16, 2005)

Any space for one more?


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 16, 2005)

He's sufficiently nerfed.  Knocked nearly 20 points off of his worth 

I'll probably have to throw away some of his equipment now though, my strength took a huge hit and he probably can't carry everything I bought... can I make some changes for his purchases since I can't carry everything?


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jan 16, 2005)

Sounds like fun! I'll go create a halfling ranger to put in the running...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 16, 2005)

you shouldn't have nerfed him that much. V! we could have held out for a few more points on point buy!

32 would have been nice!


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 16, 2005)

Hmmm...profession...

This is actually pretty hard, but any profession that would require a constant presence of a lot of books would suffice. Easier said than done in a village of 200...a bookshop would be out of the question right? Or a writer....or some kind of reviewer/editor for a larger-world publisher....you have any ideas?

Ok, I modify the description of the cats so that they live _outside_ his house. I know Wellsly isn't that crazy. But Ringly _is_ a little crazy in his own right, so the difference there is appreciable (he thinks Wellsly is farther out than he really is).

And about the relationships, I was just thinking something simple, like mother's brother's husband's sister's sons. It doesn't matter; the purpose of the relationship is so Ringly is under scrutiny from the rest of the village.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 16, 2005)

Didn't have a choice.  Ferrix asked me to reroll on the die roller and that's what I got.

Still... considering past luck with die rollers, its a pretty good roll for me.  I usually end up with at least one stat that has a negative modifier, usually two.

Plus, now his rolls are right along with the 28 point buy players (so he's balanced)

Of course, I wished I'd rolled something in the mid 30 range so I wouldn't have had to nerf myself.  The first one I rolled was about 52 points and I self nerfed that one because I knew a character with two naturally rolled 18s would get the b!tch slap of equality.  (had rolled 18, 18, 16, 15, 11, 9 the first time.)


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 16, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Hmmm...profession...
> 
> This is actually pretty hard, but any profession that would require a constant presence of a lot of books would suffice. Easier said than done in a village of 200...a bookshop would be out of the question right? Or a writer....or some kind of reviewer/editor for a larger-world publisher....you have any ideas?.




 Perhaps the bookbinding comes off more as the hobby that he really loves, versus his work, say as a scout and cartographer.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kiylea Tangleweb, Female Halfling Ranger 1*

Kiylea Tangleweb, NG halfling ranger 1; ECL 1; small humanoid; HD 1d8+1 (9hp); Init +3; Speed 20 feet; AC 16 (+3 Dex, +2 armor, +1 size), flatfooted 13, touch 14, ACP 0, Spell Failure 10%; Bab +1, Grapple -2; Atk +3 melee (1d3+1, 19-20/x2, dagger) or +3 melee (1d4+1, x2, quarterstaff) or +5 ranged (1d4, critical x3, composite shortbow) or +6 ranged (1d3+1, 19-20/x2, dagger) or +6 ranged (1d4+1, x2, javelin) or +6 ranged (1d3+1, x2, sling) (all ranged +1 attack and damage w/in 30 ft); SA: none; SQ: +2 morale save vs. fear; SV Fort +4, Refl +6, Will +3; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 10.

*Skills and Feats* (28 skill points, 4/2 max ranks): Climb +3 (2 ranks), Concentration +1 (0 ranks), Handle Animal +3 (3 ranks), Heal +3 (1 rank), Hide +9 (2 ranks), Jump +4 (1 rank), Knowledge (geography) +3 (2 ranks), Knowledge (nature) +5 (4 ranks), Listen +6 (2 ranks), Move Silently +7 (2 ranks), Ride +4 (1 rank), Search +1 (0 ranks), Spot +4 (2 ranks), Survival +6 (4 ranks), Swim +3 (2 ranks), Use Rope +3 (0 ranks); Point Blank Shot (1st), Track (Ranger 1), Simple Weapon Proficiency (all) (Ranger 1), Martial Weapon Proficiency (all) (Ranger 1), Armor Proficiency (light) (Ranger 1), Armor Proficiency (shield) (Ranger 1)

*Class and Race Features*: Favored Enemy: Animal; Wild empathy (1d20+1); small size (+1 attacks, +1 ac, +4 hide, 3/4 encumberance, base speed 20ft); +2 racial bonus to climb, jump, move silently, listen; +1 racial bonus to all saving throws; +2 morale bonus to saving throws vs. fear; +1 attack with thrown weapons and slings; Favored Class: rogue; Native languages: Common and Halfling.

*Possessions* (cost) (weight): Sling (-) (-); Bullets, sling (10) (1sp) (2.5 lbs); 2 javelins (2gp) (2 lbs); Leather armor (10gp) (7.5 lbs); Dagger (2gp) (1 lb); Belt pouch (1gp) (0.125 lbs); Explorer’s outfit (-) (-); Flint and steel (1gp) (-); Waterskin (1gp) (1 lb); 3 days’ trail rations (15sp) (0.75 lbs); Backpack (2gp) (0.5 lbs); Hemp rope (25 ft.) (1gp) (5 lbs); Bedroll (1sp) (1.25 lbs); Blanket (5sp) (0.75 lbs); Fishhook (1sp) (-); Lamp, common (1sp) (1 lb); Oil (1sp) (1 lb); Shortbow, composite (75gp) (1 lb); Arrows (20) (1gp) (1.5 lbs); Quarterstaff (-) (2 lbs); Shillelagh (oil) (50 gp) (-).

Total money = 148.5 gp

Total load = 28.875 lbs / 32.25 lbs light load

*Description:*
Dark haired, dark eyed, and well-tanned, 20-year-old Kiylea seems to blend into the earthtoned clothing she usually wears. Nothing about her is particularly outstanding. She’s of average height and weight. Her hair is short, but not unduly so; she has a nice figure, but not the pronounced curves most Halfling males are drawn to; her pleasant face is paired with a mellow voice, but their attractions fade as soon as Bubbles enters the room (assuming that Kiylea and Bubbles would ever find themselves in the same room, which is unlikely). In fact the only thing most people notice is that she wants to be somewhere else. Occasionally, especially at obligatory social functions, it will begin to seem like she _is_ somewhere else, though her body has not left its spot. Since this disconcerts the average Amblestockian, it’s generally regarded as proof that spending too much time alone in the woods is dangerous.

*Personality:*
‘Restless’ is what she’s normally called. She has a deep curiosity about nature which somehow got mixed with a large dose of wanderlust. She loves exploring the wild and talking with those, like Clara Wanebur and Coyo Durgen, who know its secrets. Out there she’s as outgoing and energetic as you’d expect a young female Halfling to be; in town she’s typically antsy, distracted, and standoffish. Those who meet Kiylea in the Silvergreen forests for the first time, having only known her in Amblestock, are quite surprised (and usually delighted) at the change.

*History:*
Kiylea is the second child of Tolbat and Brighteyn Tangleweb. Her father is very much the outdoors type - lumberjack, hunter, farmer, and fisherman. When his daughter grew old enough he began taking her out into the fields and forests with her older brother, but a problem soon presented itself. She wandered off as soon as their backs were turned. The punishment for such behavior was, of course, to be left behind, but Kiylea would beg and plead so pitiably that she was soon allowed to go out again.

Her skills as a woodsman developed rapidly, until at last her parents decided that it was safe to allow some independence in exchange for their sanity. They made this deal: if Kiylea agreed to help them at whatever needed doing three days out of the week, without running off, then she could have the other four to do with as she liked. But there were curfews. She couldn’t leave home until after breakfast, and she had to return before sunset faded from the hills. Consequently one of the most common sights in Amblestock at dusk is Kiylea sprinting down the northern road towards home.

She spends much of her time with Clara and Coyo, occasionally gaining permission to stay overnight at Clara’s house. She’s met both Alton and Ringly there but finds she has more in common with the latter. Kiylea is infinitely amused by Jerran and loves his poetry - he’s pretty much the only person who can cheer her up when she’s stuck in town.

Kiylea’s plans for the future are simple. She’s determined to make her living as a hunter and guide, much like Coyo does, but hopes to eventually move further afield. She’s been everywhere there is to go around Amblestock and it‘s getting dull. Lately she’s taken to climbing Old Brambleroot, tallest tree in the Silvergreen forests, and looking out at the horizon. As far as she’s concerned everything out there is new frontier, and she can’t wait to blaze a trail.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 16, 2005)

Wow! I love the way that this community is developing. Old Brambleroot - who knew?   

'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm giving anyone else till Tuesday to get a character in and completed.

 If you could all follow Ender Wiggin's example and at least post a second copy of your character in the specified format.  It's a stablock really, so that's why it is all compressed.  It makes it easy for me to have them all the same, also not having brackets [] makes it easier for me as I put the information on a wiki to help me organize everything and brackets turn things into Keywords.

 Once I've picked players and characters, I'll put up the rogues gallery for completed characters.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 16, 2005)

OK, Ferrix, it's back in stat block form for Alton!

For those of you who have excess cash after character creation, you may have missed the following comment in Ferrix's first post.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Equipment: Average (2.5 per d4); Anything left over is gone.



 I interpret that to mean that we have no cash in our pockets when we start. If that's so, some of you _might_ want to rethink your gear. Ferrix, please correct me if I'm wrong.  

'Nock


----------



## Krug (Jan 16, 2005)

Gah don't think I can make it. Going off to Thailand on Wed and work is piling up. Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 17, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> OK, Ferrix, it's back in stat block form for Alton!
> 
> For those of you who have excess cash after character creation, you may have missed the following comment in Ferrix's first post.
> 
> ...




 Yep, 'Nock, you are right.  Such a small village wouldn't have the kind of liquid assets that you might normally end up with as a starting character, although this is compensated by the fact that most of you will have homes, strong familial and relations within the village that you won't need to buy lots of trivial things and other things can be acquired in exchange.

 Krug, if you want, since you were my inspiration in part, I'll give you an extension, in the sense that if you put up a character idea (basically a name, basic relations and background) I can work the character into the town for future sessions where they can be brought in.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 17, 2005)

Darn, I missed the no cash thing.  Hmmph.

Well, anyone got any suggestions on what the most idle halfling in the village could have as personal possessions?  None of the standards seem quite right.  (50' of rope?  Whatever for?)  Maybe I should get a signet ring. . . still, that's only 5 gp out of nearly 19 left.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 17, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Darn, I missed the no cash thing.  Hmmph.
> 
> Well, anyone got any suggestions on what the most idle halfling in the village could have as personal possessions? None of the standards seem quite right. (50' of rope? Whatever for?) Maybe I should get a signet ring. . . still, that's only 5 gp out of nearly 19 left.




 Small steel mirror (10gp).


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 17, 2005)

I love it. . .

Jarren pulls a small mirror and looks at his reflection thoughtfully for a moment.  He smiles and waggles an eyebrow at himself before licking his pinkie and using it to smooth down an errant lock of hair.

"I love me too."


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 17, 2005)

Alchemical items? Maybe Clara makes them. Just imagine what Jerran could do with a tanglefoot bag (although I think that might be too expensive    )

'Nock


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 17, 2005)

Modified:

-->father's profession

-->included a few more relationships

-->put gold values for the items

-->added some description


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 17, 2005)

Ferrix - Sorry about my lack of posting, I am not able to get any work done with on my computer on the weekends.  My wife and I recently had Triplets, so the weekends are pretty shot.   Can you give me to the end of Wednesday to get Bubbles posted?

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 17, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Ferrix - Sorry about my lack of posting, I am not able to get any work done with on my computer on the weekends. My wife and I recently had Triplets, so the weekends are pretty shot.   Can you give me to the end of Wednesday to get Bubbles posted?
> 
> Slip




 That's alright.  I'll give you till the end of wednesday, but no my infant ate my character sheet excuses after that


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 17, 2005)

Jyn Peddlefoot, LN Female Halfling Monk 1; ECL 1; small humanoid; AL LN; HD 1d8 (8hp); Init +3; Speed 20 feet; AC 17 (+3 Dex, +3 Wis, +1 size), flatfooted 14, touch 17, ACP +0, Spell Failure 0%; Bab +0, Grapple -3; Atk +2 melee (1d4+1, critical x2, unarmed strike) or +5 ranged (2, critical x2, shuriken, 10 feet); Full Atk: flurry of blows +0/+0 melee or +3/+3 ranged; SA: Stunning Fist; SQ: Unarmed Strike; SV Fort +3, Refl +6, Will +6; Str 13, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8.

Skills, Feats & Languages: (16 skill points, 4/2 max ranks) Balance +7 (4 ranks), Climb +3 (0 ranks), Hide +7 (0 ranks), Jump +5 (0 ranks), Listen +9 (4 ranks), Move Silently +5 (0 ranks), Spot +7 (4 ranks), Tumble +7 (4 ranks); Acrobatic, Stunning Fist; Common, Halfling, Gnome.

Class and Race Features: Small size (+1 size bonus to AC & attack rolls, +4 size bonus to hide, 3/4 carrying capacity, base speed 20 ft., small weapons), +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, Listen & Move Silently checks, +1 racial bonus on all saving throws, +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear (stacks), +1 racial bonus on all attacks with thrown weapons and slings, bonus feat (stunning fist), flurry of blows, unarmed strike, ac bonus.

Possessions: Monk’s outfit, 10 small shuriken, signet ring.

Description: Standing 2’7” and weighing only 25 pounds Jyn is very small, even for a halfling. The 24-year–old, blue eyed, blonde is most often dressed in her loose breeches and loose shirt bound together with sashes. She is known to carry halfling sized shuriken in the folds of her shirt. Upon her feet are a pair of well worn sandals. The only thing that is odd is her family signet ring that she wears upon her right thumb.

Personality: Being the little sister of two older brothers and the baby of the family, Jyn learned at an early age to hold her own. She tends to be a bit hot headed when she perceives anyone talking about her diminutive (even for a halfling) size. She often (well, actually most of the time) comes across as quite arrogant being part of the founding family of Amblestock. She often tries to be the leader in the group, reminding everyone that she is a peddlefoot. The others tend to let her at least ‘think’ she’s in charge so as not to have to listen to another tirade about how she’s a member of the founding family.

History: Both of Jyn's parents were accomplished adventurers in their younger days, but decided to return home to start a family. Quo and Lilooty Peddlefoot had a run of good luck while adventuring and thus have enough to live corfortably. They have donated to the town and are generally thought well of. Being the youngest in her family, Jyn has always had a special place in her parent's hearts. She has almost lived too pampered of a life. Both of her brothers have become outstanding citizens of Amblestock (Ko is a member of the militia and Okk is interning with Veryl Tillbough) and her parents had high hopes for Jyn but as of yet she has not done much with her life. They hope that getting her out into the real world will open their daughter’s eyes to responsibility. Unknown to their daughter they have asked the elders to send her and some of her friends out into the world. Jyn will soon get the surprise of her life when she finds out that she might be leaving.

Name: Jyn Peddlefoot
Gender: Female
Race: Halfling
Class: Monk
Level: 1
Alignment Lawful Neutral

Stats
Str 13 (8 points=15, -2 race)
Dex 16 (6 points=14, +2 race)
Con 10 (2 points=10)
Int 10 (2 points=10)
Wis 16 (10 points=16)
Cha 8 (0 points=8)

Saves
Fortitude +3 (+2 base, +1 race, +0 Con)
Reflex +6 (+2 base, +1 race, +3 Dex)
Will +6 (+2 base, +1 race, +3 Wis)

Hit Points: 9
Initiative: +3 (Dex +3)
Speed: 20 feet
AC: 17 (+3 Dex, +3 Wis, +1 size), flatfooted 14, touch 17
ACP: +0 (no armor)

BAB: +0
Grapple: -3 (BAB +0, Str +1, Size -4)
MAB +2 (BAB +0, Str +1, Size +1)
RAB: +4 (BAB +0, Dex +3, Size +1) +5 (thrown +1 race)

Skills: (16 skill points, 4/2 max ranks)
Balance +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
Climb +3 (0 ranks, +1 Str, +2 race)
Hide +7 (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +4 size)
Jump +5 (0 ranks, +1 Str, +2 race, +2 feat)
Listen +9 (4 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 race)
Move Silently +5 (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 race)
Spot +7 (4 ranks, +3 Wis)
Tumble +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 feat)

Feats:
Acrobatic (1st level)
Stunning Fist (bonus)

Possessions:
Monk’s outfit (0 gp, 0.5 pounds)
10 small shuriken (2 gp, 0.5 pounds)
signet ring (5 gp, 0 pounds)

total (7 gp, 1 pound)


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 17, 2005)

@Ferrix: I noticed that there's no reference to alignment in the statblock you provided. Was that just an oversight or is there some reason you didn't want us to reveal our alignments. Tailspinner has taken the initiative and declared Amber's, and Alton's is no surprise, of course, but just for the record, what do you want?

@Ender: Ringly's sounding like quite a character, looking forward to the interaction. One thing, though - your statblock doesn't show the bonus hp for the Toughness feat. d4+2con+3feat=9   

'Nock


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 17, 2005)

Ferrix,

I tried dice rolling twice.  The first time was way to low and the second way to high, so I did a points buy as well.  Check them out here http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=52615 and see which you want me to use.

Slip


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jan 17, 2005)

Since I had nothing else to do today, I made up my usual character portrait. I don't care if she never gets used in the game - it was fun   Kiylea, ladies and gentlemen.

_Credit where credit is due: original, by S. M. Roberts (not me), can be found here._

In the same vein as alignment, should we worry about our character's bonus language(s) or let that be for now?


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't have my books with me at the moment.  Would someone mind telling me what the starting cash for a fighter is and do we get our main weapon(s) and armor for free or do we have to pay for them?

Thanks,

Slip


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 17, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I don't have my books with me at the moment.  Would someone mind telling me what the starting cash for a fighter is and do we get our main weapon(s) and armor for free or do we have to pay for them?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Slip




I believe it is 6d4 x 10.
Using the 2.5 rule that would yield 150 starting gold.
Yes, you must pay for everything save your one set of clothing per the players handbook.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Tail.  Good to see ya in another game. 

Slip


----------



## Krug (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Ferrix. Not sure what class to play yet.. hmm...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 17, 2005)

*Tailspinner: *Ooops...  Someone decided to be a Peddlefoot.  I forgot to mention, for the Peddlefoots, they have a specific naming scheme.  If you look at the two given names, Neb and Iss, you'll notice they are basically monosyllabic with no middle name or appendage like the II or anything like that.  Given the naming schema, she wouldn't have the exact name of her grandmother but more of a similar name.  An aside, the Peddlefoots are very far from being an aristocratic family and are more of a family that founded the village out of necessity for a base of operations for their many adventuring forays.

*Slippshade:* If you want you can reroll using your Profile name (Slippshade) as I had stipulated or take the 28 point buy.

*All:*
 Forgot the alignment descriptor for the statblock, it should be two capital letters before your race and class... example: Bubbles Greenbottle, *LN* halfling fighter 1;...

 For languages, you'd have halfling and common plus bonus languages.  Common bonus languages would be gnome, sylvan and elven, with the less common dwarven, goblin and orcish.  I'd prefer you to either pick them and give them a reason from the start, or leave them open and if you encounter a new language to slowly pick it up.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll change things accordingly...


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 18, 2005)

Ferrix, I've entered alignment & put languages on the end of the skills and feats block. Let me know if you'd prefer it elsewhere in the layout.

'Nock


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll leave Kiylea's bonus slot empty. She'd probably like to learn Sylvan, but unless there are friendly native speakers hanging out in the Silvergreen forests, I doubt she's bothered to do so - days 'off' are too precious to spend inside learning syntax and grammar (ugh!).


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 18, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Ferrix, I've entered alignment & put languages on the end of the skills and feats block. Let me know if you'd prefer it elsewhere in the layout.
> 
> 'Nock




 Good spot.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 18, 2005)

*Basically Complete*
 Tailspinner - Peddlefoot Monk
 Tarlonniel - Kiylea Tangleweb Ranger
 ender_wiggen - Ringly Softpetal Wizard
 Vendetta - Kwinn Baubblebuck Cleric (needs to be put in statblock form)
 Boddynock - Alton Highlea Paladin
 hafrogman - Jerran Kimble (needs to be put in statblock form)

*Incomplete*
 Slippshade - Bubbles Greenbottle Fighter
 Krug - something


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 18, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> hafrogman - Jerran Kimble (needs to be put in statblock form)




umm. . . I copy and pasted the statblock from your post and filled it in.  What exactly is wrong with it that needs to be changed?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 18, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> umm. . . I copy and pasted the statblock from your post and filled it in. What exactly is wrong with it that needs to be changed?




 Putting all the skills, possessions, etc. in compact form.  If you want you can do like Tailspinner and have it both ways if it's easier for you.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 18, 2005)

I think everything is compacted, and I removed brackets from the newly compacted sections.  I think I'll wait to see if I get picked before I create a second character sheet type version.  Some minor stuff was lost in the compaction (namely the running gold total and the difference between the equipment I'm likely to be carrying as opposed to what would be sitting around my home).  Hopefully neither is very important at this time.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 18, 2005)

Is it too late to add Eddie Mossback a 1st Thief ? 

He is from a poor family, his fathers leg was crushed beyond repair and his mother is the slightly adled Mona.   The towns charity provided for basic needs but there was never enough.  
He has an older brother Harrow that left home for the big city.  The brother didn't get along with anyone in the family.   
He took to stealing the little things, mostly food he has been caught occasionally, but let off with a warning.   He is quiet and is to self concious to speak in front of crowds.  He will occasionally whisper advice to friends.  Such as Kwinn and Ringly.  He is intimidated by Alton and Jerran.  It is possible that he was/will be taken under the wing of the more lawul characters, he is not truely set his ways and shows intrest in other possiblities for his life.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 18, 2005)

Character submission will close tomorrow night (tuesday) with the exception of Krug and Slippshade.  Any basically completed characters, that is those which are done stat wise, have a description, personality and background up, will be reviewed and I'll pick 4 to 6 for the final party.

 Unchosen characters may still get worked into the village to help flesh it out and potentially to be brought in as alternates if need be.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 18, 2005)

*Edward Mossback, Male Halfling Thief 1*

Eddie Mossback; CN Halfling Thief 1; Small Humanoid; CR 1; HD 1d6+1+3 (hp 10); Init +3 (dex); Speed 20 ft.; AC 16 (+3 dex,+2 armor+1 size), flatfooted 13, touch 14, ACP 0; BAB +0, grapple -3 (+1str); Atk +6 (+3 dex, +1 size, +1 racial) ranged (1d3+1, 20x2, sling, small); Full Atk +6; Melee +2 (+1 str,+1 size) (1d4+1) small short sword 
SV fort +1 (con, racial), ref +6 (dex, racial), will +1 (base, racial); Str 12, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 7

*Skills and Feats *(100 skill points, 4/2 max ranks): 
Appraise 6(4rnk,+2int), Craft Traps 6 (rnk 4 +2 int) Escape Artist 7(+4 rnk, +3 dex), Hide 11(+4 rnk, +3 dx,+ 4 sz), Kn Local 6(+4rnk, +2 int), Listen 5(+2rnk,+1 ws,+2 race), Move Silently 7(+4 rnk,+3 dex +2 race) Open Locks 6 (+2 rnks, +4 dex), Search 6(+4 rnk, +2 int), Sleight of Hand 7 (+4 rnk, +3 dex),  Survival (cc) 3 (2rnk +1wis), 

*Class and Race Features:* +2 dex, -2 str; Small (+1 attack & AC, +4 to hide, 3/4 carrying capacity, base speed 20 ft.); +2 to Climb, Jump, Move Silently, Listen; +1 racial to all saving throws; +2 against fear; +1 to attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings; Native Common & Halfling; Favored Class: rogue; Sneak attack +1d6, Trap finding 

*Possesions*: Backpack (2gp), Bedroll (1sp),(5 gp), Sling (small), Bullets (20) (1sp), Waterskin (1gp), Trail Rations (5sp), Flint & Steel (1gp), Artisan's Outfit (free), Thieves Tools(30 gp), Dagger (1gp), Short Sword (10gp), Leather Armor (10gp) 
Stolen silver spoons (15gp), pot of honey. (3sp) 

*Description:*
At 3'2" and 36 lb, Eddie is medium in size but slumped shoulders an a retiring manner make him seem smaller. His clothes are a little ragged and usually hand-me downs from others.  He wears a buttoned shirt and worn belt, breeches but uses cloth wrappings for his feet if necessary. His armor is similar unmatched bits and pieces, and his short sword slightly tarnished. 

*Background:* Eddie Mossback a 1st level thief.  He is from a poor family his father, Batlow’s leg was crushed beyond repair and his mother is the slightly addled Mona.   The towns charity provided for basic needs but there was never enough.  He has an older brother Harrow that left home for the big city. The brother didn't get along with anyone in the family. He took to stealing the little things, mostly food he has been caught occasionally, but let off with a warning.  The city baker Hilda feels sorry for him and will usually slip him a little something from the community ovens.  In return he tries to be on his best behavior around her and never steals from her. 

*Personality:* He is quiet and is to self conscious to speak in front of crowds.  He will occasionally whisper advice to friends.  He feels guilty about stealing but not enough to stop if he thinks he can get away with it.  He tries hard not to steal from friends, but there is always a temptation. His family is on the verge of kicking him out, and he has spent several nights alone in the woods.   He is quiet and is too self conscious to speak in front of crowds.
But he does have a sharp mind benith his dirty exterior.   He will occasionally whisper advice to friends. Such as Kwinn and Ringly. He is intimidated by Alton and Jerran. It is possible that he was/will be taken under the wing of the more lawful characters, he is not truly set his ways and shows interest in other possibilities for his life.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 18, 2005)

I've just expanded and corrected the skills list for Alton.

'Nock


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 18, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *Tailspinner: *Ooops...  Someone decided to be a Peddlefoot.  I forgot to mention, for the Peddlefoots, they have a specific naming scheme.  If you look at the two given names, Neb and Iss, you'll notice they are basically monosyllabic with no middle name or appendage like the II or anything like that.  Given the naming schema, she wouldn't have the exact name of her grandmother but more of a similar name.  An aside, the Peddlefoots are very far from being an aristocratic family and are more of a family that founded the village out of necessity for a base of operations for their many adventuring forays.




A few questions in order to better update my halfling monk.

How old is the villageof Amblestock?

How long ago did Neb and Iss live or are they still around?


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bubbles is here!!!!!*

*Bubbles Greenbottle*; NG Halfling Fighter 1; Small Humanoid; CR 1; HD 1d10+2 (hp 12); Init +4 (dex); Speed 20 ft.; AC 15 (+4 dex, +1 Racial), flatfooted 11, touch 15, ACP 0, spell failure 0%; BAB +1, grapple +1 (str); Atk +6 (+1 BAB,+4 dex, +1 size), melee (1d4 19-20x2, Short Swordx2, small), Atk +7 (+1 BAB +4 Dex, +1 size, +1 racial) ranged (1d3, 19-20x2, dagger, small); Full Atk +7; SV fort +5 (con, racial), ref +5 (dex, racial), will +1 (base, racial); Str 10, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12

*Skills and Feats* (20 skill points, 4/2 max ranks): Climb +3 (1 Rank), Craft (Ale) +2 (2 Ranks), Handle Animal +2 (1 Rank), Intimidate +2 (1 Rank), Jump +2 (1 Rank), Ride +5 (1 Rank), Swim +1 (1 Rank)

Weapon Finesse, Two-Weapon Fighting

*Class and Race Features:* +2 dex, -2 str; Small (+1 attack & AC, +4 to hide, 3/4 carrying capacity, base speed 20 ft.); +2 to Climb, Jump, Move Silently, Listen; +1 racial to all saving throws; +2 against fear; +1 to attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings; Native Common & Halfling; Favored Class: rogue 

*Possessions:* 2 Short Swords (10gp each), 3 daggers (2gp each), Chain Shirt (100 gp), Backpack (2gp), Bedroll (1sp), Waterskin (1gp), Trail Rations (5sp), Flint & Steel (1gp), Block and Tackle (5gp), Mirror, small steel (10gp), Tankard (2cp), Belt Pouch (1gp), Signal Whistle (8sp), Traveler's Outfit (free)

*Description:* Tall for a Halfling, Bubbles stands 3’ 4” and weighs 45 lbs.  Bubbles is petite while still retaining the curves that drives many of the young Halflings to distraction (think the St. Paulies girl of Halflings, it just seems funny to me).  Bubbles keeps her long golden blond hair tied in two long braids down her back, except when she is helping Evan Slipfiddle at the Silver Horn.  She then ties it in an elaborately braided up do.  After all nobody wants a 2 and a half-foot long hair in their soup.  Bubbles dresses like most Halfling girls:  Long skirts, soft leather boots, blouse and bodice, She likes to tie ribbons or put flowers in her hair to give a splash of color.  When she is guarding her father’s wagons on deliveries, Bubbles changes into a pair of leather breeches with the legs tucked into a pair of sturdy boots.  A chain shirt that her father bought her is pulled over a simple white shirt with a layer of padding so the chain does not chafe. Her hair is tied up and tucked into a handkerchief to keep it out of harms way.  She carries her two short swords belted to her waist, a dagger in each boot and one dagger strapped to each leg.  She finds it amusing that the boys find her almost as attractive in her “work” clothes as they do in her normal ones.


*Personality:*  Bubbles is friendly and outgoing, ready with a smile.  She will always stop to talk to the locals and loves to run around with the other Halflings her age.  Ever the social butterfly, Bubbles can move from group to group and tends to be the center of attention where ever she goes, whether she tries to be or not.  This has rubbed a few of her friends the wrong way lately and she is making a concerted effort to make amends.  When working with her father, Bubbles takes things a little more serious.  Not to say that she is dower or stone-faced, far from it.  She just doesn’t let things distract her from the task at hand.  

*History:* The only daughter of six of Finnigan and Mya Greenbottle’s children, Bubbles grew up a tomboy, playing with her brothers and working at her father’s tiny brewery.  The Greenbottle’s have always been close to the Slipfiddle family (Mya being the youngest daughter of Even) and the Silver Horn Tavern has been a second home.  Bubbles was a rambunctious child, whether wrestling around with her brothers or thinking up games with her friends, (which usually ended up with somebody being taken to Clara for mending) Bubbles never stopped moving. As she got older her father put her to work at the family brewery and the Silver Horn Tavern, to keep her out of trouble…well at least try to keep her out of trouble.  Bubbles gravitated more and more to spending time in the Silver Horn with her best friend and cousin Molle Slipfiddle.  Her brothers were more than enough to care for the brewery and at least her parents knew where she was…at least most of the time.  She didn’t get to see as much of her friends, but they were all coming of age and helping their families as well.  A number of friends would still hang out often at the Silver Horn though and when not working Bubbles and Molle could be seen playing with Jarren Kimble, Alton Highlea, Kwinn Baubblebuck and Jyn Peddlefoot among others. (Everyone else seems to have chosen the loner characters J)  At about this time Finnigan began taking Bubbles and her brothers on delivery trips.  The roads could get dangerous sometimes and her dad taught all of his children how to defend themselves.  Bubbles loved training with her brothers and became quite good, so go that she was eventually allowed to make short deliveries all on her own, much to some of her brothers chagrin.  Things change as they always do and Bubbles was no different.  As Bubbles fighting skills developed so did other things about Bubbles and the boys took notice.  Between growing up and combat training Bubbles was developing into quite a beautiful young Halfling woman. Bubbles still works at the Silver Horn and for her father, but for the first time Amblestock is beginning to feel small to her and the wanderlust that effects many young Halflings is starting to effect Bubbles as well.

*Relationships:* 

Evan Slipfiddle: The owner of the Silver Horn Tavern and second father to Bubbles.  Bubbles works part time as a serving girl for Evan when his granddaughter Molle Slipfiddle is away or the Tavern is especially busy. Bubbles weaves through the patrons and tables with easy, juggling platters full of ale tankards while dodging the wandering hands of Halflings who imbibed to much liquid courage that evening.  A few of the young bucks have made somewhat inappropriate passes at Bubbles (including Jerrin), which tend end badly for the offending Halfling.  More than a few of Evans clay tankards have ended their existence smashed over the heads of particularly unruly patrons.

Molle Slipfiddle: The granddaughter of Even Slipfiddle and Bubbles best friend.  Molle and Bubbles grew up more as sisters than cousins.  Inseparable in there youth, Bubbles and Molle have started to grow a little apart. It is not that they no longer like each other, but more because Molle doesn’t want to leave the Silver Horn and Amblestock, while Bubbles is a little more adventuresome. 

Jerran Kimble:  The only Halfling in Amblestock to have had two tankards cracked over his head by Bubbles. While very attractive and quite the rogue, Bubbles has stayed away from any romantic relations with Jerran.  With spending so much time at the Silver Horn, Bubbles has seem how Jerran plays the other young ladies of the town and wants no part in those games.  Besides Molle is totally in love with him, which puts him completely off limits.

Alton Highlea:  The little brother Bubbles never had (all of hers are older).  Bubbles is completely oblivious to his infatuation.  Alton was quite the softy in his childhood but something has changed with him recently.  He doesn’t seem as unsure of himself as he used to be.

Kwinn Baubblebuck:  Kwinn is always fun to be around, ever ready for a laugh or a meal, at is hard to be in a bad mood when this jovial Halfling is nearby.

Jyn Peddlefoot:  Despite the fact that Jyn tends to annoy any number of people, Bubbles has taken a liking to this spunky little Halfling (Just don’t call her spunky…or little for that matter.).  Bubbles has learned to weather her tirades and when she is not reminding you of the many accomplishments of her Peddlefoot relatives, and there are many, she can be almost likeable.  A bit pampered, but likeable.

Others:  Ringly Softpetal and Kiylea Tangleweb have always been loners.  That isn’t to say that Bubbles dislikes them, just that as they have grown older there interests have differed.  Ringly always had his nose in one book or another and would rather be inside studying than outdoors with the rest of the children.  Kiylea is a bit of an enigma for Bubbles.  She is almost always out of town and the few times they are in the same vicinity Kiylea seems to slip away from the group.  Bubbles isn’t sure if she offended the young Halfling or is she is just shy.


The Greenbottle Family:

I will do a little write up on the Greenbottle family tomorrow.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 18, 2005)

See, I *knew* I liked Bubbles!   Great character, Slipp.

'Nock


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 19, 2005)

> See, I knew I liked Bubbles!  Great character, Slipp.
> 
> 'Nock




LOL! Thanks 'Nock.

I was just trying to incorporate others suggestions and ideas into my background.  

I am trying to weave myself into the background so much that Ferrix will have to choose Bubbles for the game. 

I can't take all of the credit though.  I am expanding on concept that my wife used in a one night only game.  Her character was a halfling monk.  I just thought a fighter was better in this case.

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 19, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> A few questions in order to better update my halfling monk.
> 
> How old is the villageof Amblestock?
> 
> How long ago did Neb and Iss live or are they still around?




 Amblestock is probably about 150 years, although it's population has only really increased within the last 80 or so years.  The Peddlefoots which first established the village have passed on or disappeared in some respect or another.

 Neb and Iss first left the village about twenty years ago when they were about 20 themselves.  They've been back on various occasions, the most recent known return was about five years back.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 19, 2005)

*Presented for your enjoyment:*

Hugh Highdumple, Master Baker, proprietor of Highdumple's Bakery.

Highdumple's Bakery has been a feature of life in the village for three generations. Highdumple's has always boasted the best bread and the finest sticky buns for hundreds of miles around. (Not that many of the villagers have been more than twenty miles from home - but you know what I mean! ) Halfling housewives have lusted after the Highdumple recipe for as long as the Bakery has been in existence. There was even a break-in some forty years ago, when the Highdumple yeast strain was stolen - but the perpetrator, when apprehended, was sitting in her kitchen amidst a pile of baguettes, weeping in frustration because her bread still didn't have that Highdumple texture and lightness.

*Ferrix's eyes only!*[SBLOCK]The Highdumple secret lies in a magical tradition. The Bakers in the family are also Adepts, who make use of the family treasure - a modified prestidigitation cantrip (_Light as Air_) which acts as a superior yeast, ensuring that all Highdumple products are light and airy - even those using wholemeal and wholegrain, even the soda bread recipes. Of course, they still use yeast in their baking - it is the combination of magic and mundane which gives the results - and the yeast adds its own distinctive flavour to the product.

This is the reason Hugh always bakes on his own, and has not yet taken on an apprentice, despite many requests from eager parents, some of whom would love to cash in on the Highdumple reputation. Family tradition states that the secret cantrip is taught to the eldest son - since daughters may choose to take up their husband's name and ...[/SBLOCK]
"The lightest bread to grace your table" has been the boast of none but the Highdumples for generations!

Hugh lives on his own, his parents having died about fifteen years ago, and his sister having married and moved far away. He has neither wife nor children - and this at an age (45) when most villagers think he should have both.

Hugh is a bit slow. He is lethargic by nature, and content simply to bake his bread and then sit quietly in the corner of his shop, dozing from time to time, then waking to chat with his customers. Or if the night has been a particularly hard one, he makes his way to his bed, leaving the care of the shop to Alton Highlea's mother, Talia, who works there from early morning until dusk, selling the wares and tidying the premises and even, because she is kindhearted, cooking a meal for the amiable baker.

Whether Hugh is in the shop or not, his cat Squeak (named on a whim at the time that young Bubbles Greenbottle's naming ceremony was the talk of the community) seems a permanent fixture on a pile of sacking in the corner. Squeak is a match for his master - usually comatose and, even when awake, slow-moving and deliberate, unflappable by any intrusion of noisy life into the sanctum of the bakery. He even seems to have trouble finding the energy to clean his fine, long, black fur - so that there's frequently a smear or two of flour marring the darkness of his coat. Some of the youngsters in town have taken to calling him "Streak" - a nickname no doubt originating with the quick wit of young Jerran Kimble. But Hugh doesn't care - and if Squeak does, no-one's ever heard him complain about it.

*Ferrix's eyes only!*[SBLOCK]Squeak is Hugh's familiar, and spends the night hours hunting mice in the bakery - as any good baker's cat would do. While it provides some entertainment, it is not, however, Squeak's favourite pastime - that still remains sleeping! - and Squeak is always encouraging Hugh to develop a new spell to add to his repertoire. "If you can cast _Protection from Evil_," goes Squeak's logic, "then why can't you cast _Protection from Mice_? That would surely be a sensible spell for a baker to know?" Hugh just agrees. It _is_ a good idea, after all - but there never seems to be enough time to research it.

Hugh (halfing Expert 3, Adept 2, AL: NG) typically prepares three _Light as Air_ cantrips when he rises at 3.00am to start the day's baking. His first level spell varies according to need but will usually be either _Protection from Evil_ or _Cure Light Wounds_.[/SBLOCK]
Hugh may be slow but he's certainly not stupid. He has listened carefully to Talia's concerns over the curious behaviour of her son, and from time to time offers words of comfort and encouragement. He knows that there is usually more to a person than meets the eye. He also knows that often, in the difficult years of transition from child to young adult, the best thing is to wait, and to listen, and to accept without judgement or impatience the mercurial changes of mood.

He brings this same calm acceptance to the depredations of young Eddie Mossback on his stock. Indeed, Hugh has long baked extra loaves which he places in the corner near the door, out of sight of the counter. A little smaller than usual, they slip easily under a jerkin. It's only when Eddie gets too greedy - or when he's too hungry to be careful - that Hugh sniffs loudly and mumbles (which is as close as he gets to a reprimand). Eddie's not bad - he's just in a tough situation. Still, the boy will bear watching - just in case he makes the mistake of thinking that shoplifting is a way of life!


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 19, 2005)

Out of curiosity. . .

Am I the only one that thinks, in addition to blonde Bubbles, the village needs to have her two friends, the brunette Buttercup and redheaded Blossom?


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 19, 2005)

Logeanisty A. Logfellar, *CG* Hafling Rogue level 1; ECL #; small and humanoid; HD d6 (6 hp); Init 10; Speed 20 feet; AC 17 (+4 Dex, +2 Armor, +0 Shield, +1 other), flatfooted 13, touch 15, ACP #, Spell Failure 0; Bab +#, Grapple +#; Atk melee (1d3+2, critical 19-20 x2, dagger) or ranged (1d3+6, critical x2, sling); Full Atk: ; SA: ; SQ: ; SV Fort +1, Refl +7, Will +2; Str 12, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10.

Skills and Feats:
Appraise (Int), +1 (0 ranks)
Balance (Dex) +4 (4 ranks)
Bluff (Cha), (0 ranks)
Climb (Str) +3 (4 ranks)
Craft (Int), +1 (0 ranks)
Decipher Script (Int), +1 (0 ranks)
Diplomacy (Cha), (0 ranks)
Disable Device (Int) 2, +1 skill +1 (0 ranks)
Disguise (Cha), (0 ranks)
Escape Artist (Dex), +4 (0 ranks)
Forgery (Int), +1 (0 ranks)
Gather Information (Cha), (0 ranks)
Hide (Dex), +8 (4 ranks)
Intimidate (Cha), (0 ranks)
Jump (Str), +3 (4 ranks)
Knowledge (local) (Int), +1 (0 ranks)
Listen (Wis) , +3 (3 ranks)
Move Silently (Dex), +6 (4 ranks)
Open Lock (Dex), +4 (4 ranks)
Perform (Cha), (0 ranks)
Profession (Wis), +1 (0 ranks)
Search (Int), +1 (4 ranks)
Sense Motive (Wis), +1 (0 ranks)
Sleight of Hand (Dex), +4 (0 ranks)
Spot (Wis) , +1 (3 ranks)
Swim (Str),+1 (0 ranks)
Tumble (Dex) +4 (4 ranks)
Use Magic Device (Cha), (0 ranks)
Use Rope (Dex), +4 (0 ranks)

Feat: IMPROVED INITIATIVE

Possessions: Crossbow light, (20) Bolts, sickle, dagger, leather armor, backpack, bedroll, Flint & steel, signet ring, pouch, belt, water skin, thieves' tools, Traveler's outfit, 
(10) candles, signal whistle, (4) caltrops, (4) bells, (10) fish hooks, smoke stick.

{All Money used}

Description:
Age: 23
Weight: 25
Eyes: Hazel green
Hair: Brown
Chaotic Good
Standing 3’ he is about average height with a slightly muscular build although few notice it because he tends to hide behind a cloak. Although Log does not have striking of even a good looking face his heart makes more than up for it. He is a good soul though slightly haywire.

Personality:
Although kind log finds that he always needing a challenge. He tends to take up challenges to make people smile. HE works especially hard on Kiylea to see even a crack of a smile. Another challenge it takes up is that of catch and release. Some what of a clepto Log will randomly take small insignificant things to see if he can and then returns it exactly where it was after a while. He prides himself in always returning what he takes. So it goes without saying that he is always watched when he is around although he tends to have a big smile across his face. He especially likes to try to borrow shuriken from Amber by “accidentally” running into her.

History:
Log was raised in a rather poor farming house. Though they never had many luxuries they still lived rather comfortably. Log was given the name of Logeanisty because his father saw the becoming of a legend in him and so it started. A rather long and weird name log decided that he just liked log or log-a-log if you wanted to tie in his entire name or was just chatting with friends or if he wanted to leave his name after taking something. A hard worker his father made log work hard also. With that log learned a sense of work and also a time for play. As a kid Log found that he was prone to be quick and nimble from working in the field and also the joy and challenge of moving and taking things with no ones notice. Although not completely separated from every one log is one that weveryone knows who he is. He plays and hangs around with the others in the city but he usually finds himself ether hanging around Ironspoke’s house trying to figure out riddles or puzzles or making mischief and causing grief to Mero Brandyworthy all in good fun of course.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 19, 2005)

Excellent Boddynock!  I was actually going to expand upon Hugh Highdumple, but you've done most of the work for me.

 Although, I think I'll veto the Buttercup and Blossom requests.  That's just going to lead to one too many jokes and comments.

 On a side note:

Character Submission is Closed*

* Except for Krug's character


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 19, 2005)

Good Luck everybody!

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 19, 2005)

If anyone wants to follow suit like Boddynock and write up some more for those NPCs mentioned (doesn't have to be as long, just a short paragraph 2-3 sentences) and some of the places, it means your little villages comes together even more sharply.
*
 Ringly*: His father
*Alton*: Talia and Rory, Rory's Woodshop
*Jerran*: Lester and Amelia, Milo, General Store*
*Kiylea*: Tolbat and Brighteyn, Older Brother
*Bubbles*: Finnigan and Mya, Brothers, Molle Slipfiddle, Greenbottle Brewery
*Jyn***: Quo and Lilooty, Okk and Ko, General Supply Store*
*Eddie*: Batlow and Mona, Harrow

 * There really should only be one general store
 ** Jyn if you are chosen you'll be getting some important information on the Peddlefoots


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not really sure how to resolve the general store issue.  I don't really have any interest in Jerran being part of the Peddlefoot family, so that leaves out simply merging the two sets of parents into one and making Jerran/Jyn siblings.  I'm not really sure how much business could be generated in such a small village, which is why I had the local store being sort of a partime thing to support the trading enterprise.  I suppose it could be split into trading and selling, but that would involve removing the gnomish traders that seem to be the reason Jyn's parents run the store in the first place.  Anybody got any other suggestions that I've overlooked?

I guess I can't really write up my family until this is resolved.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 19, 2005)

Quo Peddlefoot: Quo grew up in Amblestock but like many Peddlefoots got the adventuring bug at an early age. He is known as a fairly good ranger. However, after adventuring for about seven years he returned to his village with his new wife Lilooty. They have three children and are independently wealthy due to some phenomenal luck from their adventuring days.

Lilooty Jyneefurr Leafhead-Peddlefoot: Lilooty Jyneefurr Leafhead met Quo Peddlefoot while adventuring. She is known as an accomplished fighter. They soon fell in love and were married. They decided to return to Quo's hometown and raise a family. She is originally from Piai.

Ko Peddlefoot: Ko is the oldest child of Quo and Lilooty. He has been a member of the village militia for five years now. He aspires to marry a local girl and one day be head of the militia. First he needs to decide which local girl to court.

Okk Peddlefoot: Okk is the middle child of Quo and Lilooty. he has just completed his second year as Veryl Tillbough's assitant. He hopes to one day open his own smithy in another village. But first there is plenty more he can learn from Veryl.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 19, 2005)

Double post


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 19, 2005)

I missed that gnomish part.  Hrm...

 In my mind, I see it that the Peddlefoots are the benefactors to the Kimble Trading Co.  The Peddlefoots also have a large network of connections for Jerran's parents to go through.  Thus Jyn's parents serve as the owners and Jerran's parents serve as the managers and merchants.

 It's also true that Amblestock wouldn't require a full-time general store, as the village is mostly self-sufficient and does not do a great deal of trade.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 19, 2005)

I was thinking along the lines of Ferrix, but maybe have the Kimbles be related to the Peddlefoots by a great, great grand aunt, twice removed.  You still are in theory related, but the family lines are very blured.  Maybe the Kimbles are "That" side of the family...the ones no one really talks about. 

Just a thought,

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 19, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to say that two shops just aren't going to work, even if they don't overlap.  Two hundred people is too small and there are not enough "adventurers" that come through town for a seperate adventuring shop to exist.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have removed all references to the Peddlefoot store from my character and extra material.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, that's one way to resolve the conflict I suppose.  Hope it didn't mess with the background too much.  I'll work on Jerran's family and post later.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 19, 2005)

Leland Softpetal, Ringly's father, is an aging cartographer and traveller. During his time, he has scoured the land, not only creating accurate maps but collecting all sorts of unique items. Most of these are rare books, of which he has a small library, organized in the basement of the Softpetal house. Leland was not born in Amblestock - instead, Nay, Ringly's mother who is a relative of the Peddlefoots fell in love with Leland over two decades ago when the mapper was making a foray into this area of the world. He is retired now, but the money he had accumulated over the years is enough to last them.

Although his care of Ringly isn't extreme enough to be called 'neglect', Leland has always been occupied with his own business, organizing his "treasure" and writing his books. He loves Ringly and is especially worried about the negative views of Ringly's character, but usually only offers advice and never acts to correct what he sees as faulty. Ringly has grown up much on his own, and learned on his own. It was Leland's idea to send Ringly to study with Wellsly seven years ago. Perhaps he had a geniuinely good reason for doing so; perhaps he just wanted to shirk his fatherly responsibility.

The town's view of Leland is neither good or bad; they see his still as an outsider, and thus relieve him of any responsiblity to act correctly, and view Nay as a foolish young woman for marrying him, even though she is aging herself and the marriage was over twenty years ago. Ringly's behavior is often times scrutinized, but rarely does anyone make the connection between his behavior and the parenting.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 19, 2005)

*The Greenbottles and other townsfolk.*

I will try to add more to this later.  I hope I haven't stepped on any toes.

*The Greenbottle Family:*  The Greenbottle’s family has lived in Amblestock for four generations, having moved there soon after its founding by the Peddlefoot clan.  A well thought of, but quiet family, the Greenbottle’s endeared themselves to the Halflings of Amblestock by opening their brewery up every harvest time for a town wide celebration.

*Finnigan Greenbottle:* Local Brewmeister and husband of Mya, Finnigan Greenbottle runs the Greenbottle Brewery, a family business founded by his Great Grandfather, Almose Greenbottle.  Finnigan met his wife Mya on the Greenbottle’s numerous trips into town to supply the Silver Horn Tavern with plenty of the Greenbottle’s home brewed ales.  In Finnigan’s youth he was struck with a deep wanderlust and he traveled the length and width of the land between the Caerhorn’s and Piai.  His adventures, which he still tells to kids around the hearth of the Silver Horn on cold winter night, were many, but his heart was always in Amblestock and the pretty young barmaid, Mya Slipfiddle.

*Mya Greenbottle:* Originally Mya Slipfiddle, Mya is the daughter of Even Slipfiddle, owner and proprietor of the Silver Horn Tavern.  Mya is also an accomplished glassblower and creator of the unique, emerald green bottles used to store Greenbottle Ale. Still a little miffed that Finnigan would name their only daughter Bubbles, she grudgingly admits that in some bizarre way it fits.

*The Greenbottle boys:*
*Almose Greenbottle* (Named after his Grandfather) is the eldest child and is following in his father’s footsteps.  He will likely take over the family business, when (if) his father retires. Almose is more serious than the rest of his siblings.  Not to say he doesn’t have a sense of humor, Almose just takes the family business very seriously.

*Finn Greenbottle* is the second child and currently a member of the town militia.  When not on duty he can be found, like most of the other Greenbottle boys, helping out in the brewery.  Finn is fun loving and gregarious and is always trying to sign Bubbles up for militia duties.

*Mal Greenbottle* is the third child and a bit of a lay about and a drunk.  The running joke around town is that Mal is the Greenbottle’s personal taster.  There is a bit of truth to that as Mal can tell even the subtlest differences in taste and aroma of a batch of ale and just how much of what ingredient is missing.

*Patty Greenbottle*, the fourth child has shown the same talent with glass that his mother has and is currently her understudy.  Patty is the quiet one of the bunch.  He spends more time in artistic endeavors than running around town causing trouble.

*Perry Greenbottle*, the youngest boy, is the terror of the town.  While not malicious, he always finds himself getting into trouble, usually with his good friend Jerran Kimble (Hope you don’t mind).

*Molle Slipfiddle:*  Molle is the Daughter of Meegan Slipfiddle and cousin to the Greenbottles.  Molle is a serving girl at her Grandfathers tavern where her mother is the cook and her dad, a handyman.  Incredibly cute Molle recently had a crush on local rogue Jerran Kimble, until he broke her heart by going out with Sif Peddlefoot, one of the Peddlefoot sisters.  Molle and Bubbles have been more like sisters than cousins and can usually be seen at the Silver Horn flirting with the local boys.

*Meegan Slipfiddle:* Mother of Molle, wife of Ludo, daughter to Evan and sister to Mya Greenbottle. Meegan is the current cook of the Silver Horn.

*Ludo Slipfiddle:* Father of Molle, husband of Meegan and son-in-law to Evan.  Ludo is the current handyman of the Silver Horn.  Ludo was a traveling salesman and orphan.  Meegan and Ludo fell instantly in love and when he asked for her hand in marriage, he took her last name so that the Slipfiddle name could live on. 

*Greenbottle Brewery:* Located twenty minutes walk west of town, the Greenbottle Brewery is quietly becoming known as brewing the finest ales this side of the Caerhorns. Originally founded by Bubbles’s Great Grandfather Almose Greenbottle nearly 150 years ago, the Greenbottle brewery is still family owned and operated.  The Greenbottle Brewery makes semi-annual trips to the City-States Piai and the towns and villages in between distributing its fine emerald bottled brew.  The brewery itself is a large building nestled into the side of Barleyborn Hill and the farmland around it is seemingly made to grow the fine hops and barley used in the ancient family recipe.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 19, 2005)

Now this is what I call incredible DM-Player collaboration.  My Wiki for this game is quickly becoming populated with a town full of detailed halfling families.

 I'll make my decision probably later tonight on who is in.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 19, 2005)

Going to keep us in suspense. 

Slip


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 19, 2005)

*Mona Mossback* - is a small wraithlike woman, her hair is dull and stringy and her eyes tend to be unfocused and washed out.  She was always a little fey, but when growing up something changed.  She started having nightmares and speaking of death. She became sickly, to weak to fight off normal illnesses.  Mona gets frightened when outside her home and panics quickly.  Most other villagers feel sorry for her and speak in slow quiet voices as this seems to calm her.  She likes the smells and warmth of the bakery and avoids the Silver Horn Tavern.   She nurses a hatred for Lilooty Pedalfoot from an overheard remark.  Lilooty doesn't really dislike Mona, and would never be cruel to her on purpose.   Of all the new generation she likes Jerran Kimble the best, as he always has a joke and a smile for her. Mona's maiden name was Warebur, and Clara is her sister.  Clara's devotion to medicine may have been started caring for her frequent illnesses.  Clara has spent a lot of time trying to cure her to no avail, usually coming to the Mossback home with new remedies to try, or just to talk.  Mona complains of a death and blood, sometimes it sounds like the past, dreams or even the future. 

*Harrow * was short tempered and wild.  He ran with some of the Greenbottle boys, Fin, Mal and Perry.   He was prone to occasional outbursts and flashes of cruelty and when he finally left home the Greenbottle's parents breathed a sigh of relief.  Since he left he hasn't sent any letters home, but travlers have brought word of him running with an even worse crowd in Piai.   

*Batlow Mossback* was a good lumberjack, being large and strong for a halfling, he was one of the towns good old boys, and Tolbat Tangleweb was a close friend.  He fell in love with Mona as they grew up together, and has always felt protective of her, and wanted to save her.  He served in the militia when called, but never really liked fighting.  When his leg was crushed he changed, becoming depressed and bitter, drinking heavily until he was cut off.   He went heavily into debt and If he hadn’t built his house with his own hands he would have lost that to.  He has bursts of rage, where he shouts and throws things.


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 19, 2005)

So much information and families it hurts my brain to read it all.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 19, 2005)

Yah, trying to piece relations together was fun.  Every time I added one person to my background I found I was creating two more. 

It was fun though.

Slip


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 20, 2005)

For a bit of a laugh, instead of giving you my descriptions of the various people in Jerran's life. . . I shall be giving you Jerran's descriptions   If Jerran offends anyone, tough, he's pretty darn offensive.  Nah, just kidding.  If he offends, let me know and I'll tone him down.


Dad:  Ah, dear old dad. . . I wonder sometimes how he ever landed such a saucy little wench as my mother.  I suppose he's handsome enough, but a bit dour.  Maybe it's his old age getting the better of him.  Still, when I can be bothered to talk to him, he's usually a good source of information.  He's been more places than most of us here, and unlike those nutty Peddlefeet. . foots. . . whatever, he spent his traveling days visiting cities and castles instead of wandering around in some muck filled swamp somewhere. 

Mom:  Mom is where I get my devastatingly good looks.  She may be past her prime, but she still turns the heads of all the old farts sitting around the village.  She's got a good mind on her shoulders too, which worries me sometimes.  I think she knows more than she lets on. . .

Milo:  My younger (and only, thank goodness) brother.  He's a shy, serious and above all BORING little twit.  Still, I suppose I shouldn't complain too much.  I mean, if it wasn't for him I'd still be dragged along on all those dull trading trips.  I keep hoping that he'll change for the better and loosen up a bit.  If you're quiet about it, I'll let you in on a little secret.  I actually love my little brother, but keep it quiet.  It broke my heart to see those sappy puppy dog eyes following Molle around all the time, so I let myself get "caught" walking out with Sif.  I had set Milo up to be around to comfort the heart broken Slipfiddle, but he totally spaced on oportunity.  Still, I maintain my hope for him yet.

Molle Slipfiddle:  It was fun while it lasted, and she is definately my "type".  (Here Jerran pauses to make the curvy woman silhouette with his hands)  She had a huge crush on me, and I did my best to give her a taste of "Jerran style loving", but it was never going to last.  If she ever looked up from the boys flirting with her at the Silver Horn, she might just catch a glimpse of Milo watching her, and I think that would be the best thing all round.

Sif Peddlefoot:  Well, they always say the Peddlefoots are an "adventurous" family. *nudge, nudge, wink, wink*  Very nice too look at, but not too bright.  Still, she'll be fun for a while.

Bubbles Greenbottle: My dear, sweet Bubbles.  Y'know that girl just can't get enough of me.  The tankards are just an act you see.  Once, when he had managed to tear his eyes away from Molle, Milo asked me why I kept pushing her so hard when it always ended up with broken crockery and painful bruises.  That's when, in an inspired moment of brotherly affection, I let him in to my secret to women.  'Women', I said, 'are like flowers.'  I managed to avoid any dirty comments about spreading petals, for which I was very proud of myself, but he probably wouldn't have gotten it anyways.  Now where was I? . . . Bubbles. . . tankards. . . women. . . flowers. . . right. 'Women are like flowers.  Each one is different and beautiful in her own way.  You can't assume what works for one woman will work with another.  Now, early on, I mistook Bubbles' customary affability for something a bit more, and I made a perhaps slightly off color suggestion.  That was the first time I was at the receiving end of her wrath.  But she is lovely when she's angry.  Nowadays I know her well enough to know when I'm getting dangerously close to being hit, but I don't stop myself.  I personally think she enjoys breaking tankards over my head.  And the secret is to give women what they want.'   She'll come around eventually. . .

Kwinn Baublebuck:  A good friend, and a good companion.  I always enjoy having him around for a laugh.  And besides, he makes me look good.

Alton Highlea:  Ugh, what a little pest.  I always get the feeling that he's watching me.  Why does he feel that my personal. . . indiscretions are any of his business.  I suppose he's likeable enough when you get down to it, but his moral highground is vastly irritating.  He's younger than any of us, but acts like a crotchety old man sometimes.

Ringly Softpetal:  I never really saw much of this guy.  I suppose he's always been around, but he never really seemed to like any of the rest of us.  Still, smart as a whip if you spend the time to talk to him.  I just never seem to find the time. . . I mean, it's not like he's female or anything, so I can always find someone a little more interesting.

Kiylea Tangleweb:  Another one who's never around.  I suppose if she'd been around the village much, I would have made my move and moved on by now.  But as she's always out and about, I never bothered.  Now I have more interesting prospects on my plate.  Maybe some other time.

Jyn Peddlefoot:  Meh, if you've had one Peddlefoot, you've had them all.  I think I'll stick with Sif.  Never really talked to her much, never really wanted to.  She seems a bit uppity sometimes as well.

Eddie Mossback:  Slightly creepy little kid, really.  Always whispering to other people and then clamming up when I come into view.  I remember his brother, a grumpy guy if I ever saw one.  Now Eddie seems to be shaping up as his own little anti-socialite.  Mom and I have to keep a close eye on him whenever he's in the store.  Whenever his eyes catch mine, he seems to panic.  I think he's a little afraid of me, but perhaps that's for the best.

Logeanisty A. Logfellar:  Strange kid.  I've caught him trying to nick stuff from the store on numerous occasions, but he always laughs it off and hands the item back to me along with a couple of other things that he'd managed to pocket without me noticing.  I don't really know what's up with him. . . or his name.  Freaky.




hmmm. . . a lot of typing, and a lot of reading.  I enjoyed it though, hopefully the rest of you will too.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 20, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bubbles Greenbottle: My dear, sweet Bubbles.  Y'know that girl just can't get enough of me.  The tankards are just an act you see.  Once, when he had managed to tear his eyes away from Molle, Milo asked me why I kept pushing her so hard when it always ended up with broken crockery and painful bruises.  That's when, in an inspired moment of brotherly affection, I let him in to my secret to women.  'Women', I said, 'are like flowers.'  I managed to avoid any dirty comments about spreading petals, for which I was very proud of myself, but he probably wouldn't have gotten it anyways.  Now where was I? . . . Bubbles. . . tankards. . . women. . . flowers. . . right. 'Women are like flowers.  Each one is different and beautiful in her own way.  You can't assume what works for one woman will work with another.  Now, early on, I mistook Bubbles' customary affability for something a bit more, and I made a perhaps slightly off color suggestion.  That was the first time I was at the receiving end of her wrath.  But she is lovely when she's angry.  Nowadays I know her well enough to know when I'm getting dangerously close to being hit, but I don't stop myself.  I personally think she enjoys breaking tankards over my head.  And the secret is to give women what they want.'   She'll come around eventually. . .




LOL! I love it.  I did soemthing like this with Bubbles and was going to suggest whoever gets picked for the game do the same.  Great job!


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 20, 2005)

We have now created 50 citizens of Amblestock.  There are 47 Halflings and 3 Pets.  If I have missed anyone from the list let me know.

Notable Persons

Mero Brandworthy: The constable of the town, he trains the citizen militia and helps mediate any disputes. He is the son of Alton. 

Clara Wanebur: A young woman who has come to be known as a prodigious healer and herbalist. She can often be found at her house off near the Silvergreen forest.

Evan Slipfiddle: The old man of the hour. Or so they say, Evan is a master storyteller and fiddler, and boy can he dance a jig. Often providing entertainment at the Silver Horn Tavern, which he owns, although few notice that fact.

Coyo Durgen: A hunter and leatherworker, Coyo travels with a massive wolf-hound named Clip. Coyo leads small hunting parties during the winter when the lake is frozen over, but is more often found with Clara up at her house.

Wellsly Ironspoke: When someone has an odd question need answering, a riddle need solving, or some question of antiquity, they go to Wellsly. He lives alone near the western edge of the village, studying his arcane lore quietly.

Veryl Tillbough: The only metalworker in town, Veryl is the only surviving member of the Tillbough family, her parents and brothers killed in a tragic fire which engulfed the smithy and their home. She is a tough one, sharp of mind and strong of body.

Alton Brandworthy: The resident priest of Yondalla, Alton is the head of the council of elders. Nearing his one-hundred-and-eightieth year, he is the eldest and wisest member in the community.


Bubbles Greenbottle

Alton Highlea

Talia and Rory Highlea - Alton’s Parents.

Kwinn Baubblebuck 

Ringly Softpetal & Slinky 

Nay & Leland Softpetal – No name mentioned

Neb and Iss Peddlefoot – Ringly’s Parents

Jerran Kimble

Lester and Amelia Kimble - Jerran’s Parents 

Milo Kimble – Jerran’s Brother

Kiylea Tangleweb

Older Brother Tangleweb – No name mentioned

Tolbat and Brighteyn Tangleweb - Kiylea’s Mother and Father

Jyn Peddlefoot: 

Sif Peddlefoot - Jyn’s relative (maybe sister)

Quo Peddlefoot - Jyn’s father run a general supply store in the village. 

Lilooti Jyneefurr Leafhead-Peddlefoot

Ko Peddlefoot - Jyn’s Bother is a member of the militia 

Okk Peddlefoot - Jyn’s other brother is interning with Veryl Tillbough 

Finnigan Greenbottle – Bubbles Father

Mya Greenbottle – Bubbles Mother

The Greenbottle boys:
Almose Greenbottle 
Finn Greenbottle 
Mal Greenbottle 
Patty Greenbottle
Perry Greenbottle

Molle Slipfiddle - Daughter of Meegan and Ludo, Grand Daughter of Evan 

Meegan Slipfiddle - Mother of Molle, wife of Ludo, daughter to Evan and sister to Mya Greenbottle. 

Ludo Slipfiddle - Father of Molle, husband of Meegan and son-in-law to Evan.  

Eddie Mossback

Batlow and Mona Mossback – Parents of Eddie Mossback

Harrow Mossback – Eddie’s brother - No longer a resident

Hugh Highdumple & Squeak– Baker

Logeanisty A. Logfellar


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 20, 2005)

That's too funny..

Now why didn't Ringly think of that first? Well of course. He doesn't know anyone very well, and he's too busy reading Jane Fausten's _Cents and Cent's Ability_

On a more serious note, is the game suspended for 2 to 4 days (to to server reconfiguration) or have I misunderstood the message? If I am correct, will you be emailing us to tell us whether we made it or not?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 20, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> We have now created 50 citizens of Amblestock.  There are 47 Halflings and 3 Pets.  If I have missed anyone from the list let me know.



First, wow.  truely amazing.

Batlow Mossback- Eddie's father 

Mona Mossback – Eddie's Mother, sister of Clara Wanebur 

Harrow Mossback – Eddie’s brother (not a resident)


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 20, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> On a more serious note, is the game suspended for 2 to 4 days (to to server reconfiguration) or have I misunderstood the message? If I am correct, will you be emailing us to tell us whether we made it or not?





			
				System Notice said:
			
		

> Some forums will be closed to posting during that time (including but not limited to all play by post games).



Now, does that just include the *games* or will it include discussions like this one? If these posts are included, no problems. If not, we really should suspend posting until the new system is in place.

The reason: *All this stuff is just too good to run the risk of losing it!!!!!!*

'Nock


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 20, 2005)

I saved mine, just in case.  But my impression is that all this stuff will stay, and the boards will shut down in a little under two hours.  Then they will come back online, but for the next two to four days, all posts are only temporary.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 20, 2005)

If I've understood correctly, the data will be transferred to the new server at midnight. The process will take a lil while, and after that they will relaunch the OLD server, while they spend 2-4 days configuring the new. After they are done configuring, they will launch the NEW server, with threads that are 4 days old.

It doesn't matter whether they actually close this thread or not. The posts in the next 2-4 days will be lost anyway.

Of course, I may be totally off...

O MAN I CAN"T WAIT FOR THE NEW SERVER  :\


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 20, 2005)

I will post before midnight the list, you'll be able to see it, but the game will be delayed till the new server is in good shape.

 47 citizens, basically 1/4 of the town population.  Put minds together and that's what you get.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jan 20, 2005)

_The Tanglewebs_

*Tolbat Tangleweb* owns a moderately-sized farm in the ‘suburbs’ of Amblestock. It was originally purchased by his parents when they arrived in the area some 50 years ago, and he has invested a great deal of his life into making it successful. He cherishes the dream of one day passing down to his son, Tirrin, the golden fruits (and vegetables) of his labors. Tolbat is also an avid sportsman who takes delight in organizing various outdoor group activities, especially for the local youth. And he loves to spend time in the Silver Horn Tavern swapping tall tales and drinking taller ales. His partiality to this beverage may have something to do with…

*Brighteyn Tangleweb*, who is by birth a Greenbottle, though somewhat removed from the main branch of the family tree. She and Tolbat were childhood sweethearts. Then, after growing up, they found that it was even more fun to be adulthood sweethearts - which they have remained ever since. Brighteyn keeps herself busy by acting as midwife and general babysitter for those who need her services. Almost every child in Amblestock and vicinity under the age of 25 was delivered by her hands. She has dancing eyes, a gentle smile, and the steadiness to be of real help in time of trouble. Though well-loved in the community there are none who care for her more than her husband, daughter, and…

*Tirrin Tangleweb*. Five years older than his sister, he has already married a Halfling lass from the far side of Wilearc Lake. He lives in a small cottage near his parents and has taken over most of the heavy labor involved in their farm’s upkeep. Tirrin is a more serious man than Tolbat; some of this gravity may stem from the fact that after three years, he and his wife have still been unable to start the family which they want so dearly.  But he still enjoys the occasional uproarious evening at the Silver Horn after a hard day’s work.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 20, 2005)

*Character-Player List*

   Kiylea Tangleweb, ranger, played by Tarlonniel
   Ringly Softpetal, wizard, played by ender_wiggan
   Jerran Kimble, bard, played by hafrogman
   Alton Highlea, paladin, played by Boddynock
   Bubbles Greenbottle, fighter, played by Slippshade
   Eddie Mossback, rogue, played by EvilHalfling

   -------------------------

 I have to say, choosing characters was really hard. I based it off of character development, the story I have in mind, contribution to the whole, and balance. Although you are without a cleric at the moment, Kwinn didn't seem fully fleshed out compared to some of the other characters.

 I may end up starting a second party and open recruitment again, but that will be after the new server is all good and such things. I really would like to involve the three characters that didn't make it in this game and will give you all priority once I get to it. For now, the characters will still be part of the Amblestock village in case someone drops out which happens once in a while.

 You can e-mail me at ferrix (at) gmail (dot) com if you want to give more input on the village of Amblestock, etc. or to comment in any way.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 20, 2005)

Jerran steps up to the microphone, clutching his little golden statuette of Lidda.

"I'd like to thank Yondala and Ferrix for making this all possible, and I'd like to thank my mom and my dad, and my brother Milo. . .*SOB*. . . I promised myself I wasn't going to cry.  But mostly I'd like to thank all the little people (my god, what a horrible pun) that I had to step on to get here today!"

umm. . . on a more serious note.  Sorry to all those who didn't get in, but good luck in any future halfling ventures, and I guess I'll be seeing you all lounging around the village while were off adventuring our butts off.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 20, 2005)

This game did have the unfortunate timing of starting at the same time as my own and I didn't get to devote time to building ole Kwinn up.  I had really wanted to do this adventure (as I love halfers so much) but getting my RP thread up was my top priority. (Which I did LATE last night... I did my statblock this evening and then noticed the character list )  In the back of my head (when I was at work and thinking about it, but with no access to the net to do anything about it) I had hoped that Ferrix would factor in my participation into the equation based on the game we have together... but honestly, I applaud him "sticking to his guns" so to speak and going without a cleric 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry to those players that are left out.  Hopefully Ferrix will be able to create a second party for the rest of ya.  I may be trimming down the number of games I am in as work has piled some new responsabilities on me, but this is a game I am going to be sticking with.

Slip


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 20, 2005)

*Setting Questions*

Ferrix,

Are there any other Halfling communities in the area?

Is Amblestock part of a larger country/kingdom/state? Like The Shire or The Tremblehorn Valley?

Is this setting entirely your own creation or part of an existing world?

Just a few questions that will help me write more background stuff.

Thanks,

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 20, 2005)

E-mailed you in response.



			
				Slippshade said:
			
		

> Ferrix,
> 
> Are there any other Halfling communities in the area?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 24, 2005)

We've weathered the server upgrade, time to check in.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jan 24, 2005)

Check!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't know how I survived.  But I made it back 

hmmm so are we using voice colors? 
and will this become the OCC thread ?


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 24, 2005)

Hoody hoo! New server *and* in the game!

EH, I know what you mean about the challenge of  the gap - I found myself checking at odd times during the weekend, _just in case_ the system was up early.   

Congrats to my fellow players. Commiserations to those who missed out this time. And now, back to Amblestock!

'Nock


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 24, 2005)

Hmmm. . . check also.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 24, 2005)

Two more check ins and we're all set.

 Boddynock, any chance on getting more detail on the Highlea family?


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 24, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Boddynock, any chance on getting more detail on the Highlea family?



OK, Ferrix. That'll give me something to do on my day off (today!)

'Nock


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 24, 2005)

Ah, well. Today's the day my wife chose to finish her thesis - on my computer. Still, I've grabbed a few minutes online, and I'll jot down a few ideas to flesh out as soon as I can.

Rory Highlea - village carpenter. A simple individual, with a capacity for hard work and a strong sense of duty. He is scrupulously honest - Alton learned the importance of honest, dependable behaviour from his father - and wholeheartedly in love with his wife. Alton is his only son, and he is a little disappointed that he won't be following him into the family business, but so long as he does what is expected of him, Rory will not complain. He does take pride in Alton's skill as a woodcarver, and has been known to say to him, "You know, son, if this 'knight of virtue' stuff doesn't work out, you could make a fair living as a carver. Although you'd make a better one as a cabinet-maker!"

Talia Highlea - housewife and bakery assistant. Talia is a more complex character than her husband, Rory. While she, too, is reliable and generous, she occasionally dreams of a different life. Not radically different - she would not give up her family for the world - but with an added dimension of excitement, something to bring a light to her eyes during the long evenings of winter.

Talia, as a halfling-lass, knew Rory - they both grew up in Amblestock - and liked him, in a gentle, general way. But her heart (so she thought) was given elsewhere. In fact, she had a crush on Hugh Highdumple. In those days he was slimmer, and had a face both kind and a little fey - both appealing to Talia in her dreams of romance and adventure.

Talia was one who never indulged in the wanderlust. Her mother needed her too much. Talia's father, Derry Longleaf, was killed in the goblin incursions of '92, and Blossom, her mother, never recovered. Indeed, she was found drowned just four years later - and Blossom, at the tender age of 22, was left on her own.

She had set her cap at Hugh, and he, in a vague way, had responded. But he was just too slow, too unambitious, to imagine that there was a life for him with fair Talia. And then, after her mother's death, he was sympathetic but already too set in a way of least resistance to make the running - at a time when Talia needed someone of strength and initiative.

It was during those months that Rory came to the fore. Thoughtful and attentive, he made sure that Talia was all right. He spent long hours listening as she poured out her grief. He was there when she needed him - and she came to understand that this good person would be, always, a good friend, and could be a good husband.

And so they married. And Talia began working for Hugh - who was not, after all, completely oblivious to her needs, but just didn't want the complication of a wife at that time. Talia, for her part, knew clearly that she had made the better choice. And if there was just a frisson of excitement sometimes when she looked at the slow-moving Hugh, well, who would condemn her for that?

Talia supports Alton - and indeed is secretly thrilled that the goddess has chosen her boy - and that he might have the life of adventure that she had never followed.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 24, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Two more check ins and we're all set.




check. . .

check. . .

 

No?  Oh well, it was worth a shot.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 24, 2005)

I will be dropping a number of my games, do to work considerations, but this will not be one of them.  

Checking in!

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

Just waiting on ender_wiggan, if I don't hear from him in a couple of days I might have to take one of the alternates.  I don't want to delay the game at the start of it all.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the bits on the rest of the Highlea family Boddynock.

Now I just have to convert Jerran's personal rambles into more objective descriptions.  Heheh.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 25, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Now I just have to convert Jerran's personal rambles into more objective descriptions.  Heheh.




Sorry


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

Bump for ender_wiggan.

Hopefully he'll see this.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2005)

Ender is sick. Something happened to his stomach. He will not be able to post for a while. he asks that you auto-run his chjaracter until he get better.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok I'm back. Sorry all for my absence, but I was in the hospital. I should have asked someoen to post on my behalf, but I guess I overlooked it.

An ulcer perforated in my digestive tract and caused some damage due to the acid leakage. Had some surgery and its recovering fast now. I hope Ringly didn't get dropped....sorry for the wait..


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

No problem ender, the boards were down over the weekend with the server update so I was waiting anyways.

I'll start the IC thread later today I think.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

Approved players post your characters in the Rogues Gallery here.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

In game thread here.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 27, 2005)

Doh! I don't have time to post today, guess It will have to wait until tomorrow. 

Slip


----------



## Krug (Jan 27, 2005)

Boy I'm not sure what class to play... Either a Halfling Wizard or Priest?


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 28, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "And no, I don't be know'n what Mero's got in mind fer the lot o'ya, so dun' be askin' me."



Oh, Ferrix, I love it. Talk about keeping us hanging ...

'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Oh, Ferrix, I love it. Talk about keeping us hanging ...
> 
> 'Nock




Heheh.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 28, 2005)

This is going to be to damn much fun. 

Great Posts everyone!

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

I always get the urge to chuckle when I enact a plot device.  Is that wrong of me?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2005)

YES!

Never trust a smiling DM!


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jan 31, 2005)

The DM is chuckling?   

Run away! Run away!


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 31, 2005)

I may be short on posts this week. 

Ferrix - If you need to feel free to NPC me to move the plot along.

Slip


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I may be short on posts this week.




Hmmm. . . short jokes abound. . . halflings. . . no must control myself. . .

*SLAP*

Bad frogman!


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

*chuckles*

Everytime I read the posts you guys put up I can't help but laugh at the character interactions.  They are great.

I give you each Kudos.*

*Kudos give no mechanical benefit, they are a mere farsical representation of your DM's esteem.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2005)

Kudos?  Like the chocolate bar?  Yummy   

. . . and now, for everyone's amusement, I present. . .



Gramma Kimble

A kindly, caring, amazingly sweet little old lady.  She's also the only person in the village capable of keeping Jerran in line.  The primary tool used in this enterprise is her solid hickory walking stick.  She's well known amongst the village youngsters as a distributor of her famous ginger snap cookies.  She used to run the family trading business with her husband, but upon his death she retired to her little cottage in the village and left the business to her son, Jeran's father.  To everyone she is simply the nicest person you've ever met, which is part of why even Jerran can't stand up to her.  But she still doesn't take any guff from her grandson.  She has amazingly selective hearing, incapable of hearing any of Jerran's excuses, but capable of detecting the most quietly muttered back talk.  When Gramma Kimble asks Jerran to run an errand, it gets run. . . and often enough it's a thwack from the walking stick that gets him moving.  But he always gets a cookie when he finishes. . .


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 31, 2005)

Aw, Grandma! Now that's a nice old lady!   



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> The primary tool used in this enterprise is her solid hickory walking stick.



Still ... that history of physical violence might be part of what has Jerran as messed up as he is.   

'Nock


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2005)

It could certainly explain his attraction to Bubbles. . . kinda creepy though.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 1, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It could certainly explain his attraction to Bubbles. . . kinda creepy though.



 

'N


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 1, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 2, 2005)

Doh 
*bangs head on table* 
page 2 of IC thread .... I was begining to wonder where everyone was.

edit:  not that I can think of anything Eddie would say or do until Ferrix posts again. 
Ender you did see the conversation continues on page 2 right?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 2, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing, but give it some time...


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 2, 2005)

More postage for you all

Now hup to it!


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 2, 2005)

*Amblestock Residents*

For your entertainment the current rundown of members of the Amblestock community. Indents are generations, some may be mentioned twice depending upon marriages.

If you see an error, let me know, if you want to help add that'd be great too.  I'm currently missing some exact relations (young alton's specific family members which relate him to old alton, etc.) which could be expanded upon.

The Brandworthys



           Alton Brandworthy
                 Mero Brandworthy

The Slipfiddles



     Evan Slipfiddle
           Meegan Slipfiddle & Ludo Slipfiddle


                 Molle Slipfiddle
           Mya Slipfiddle


The Greenbottles



Almose Greenbottle (deceased)
Finnigan Greenbottle & Mya Slipfiddle
           Almose Greenbottle
           Finn Greenbottle
           Mal Greenbottle
           Patty Greenbottle
           Bubbles Greenbottle
           Perry Greenbottle


The Peddlefoots



     Iss Peddlefoot (about)
     Neb Peddlefoot (about)
     Quo Peddlefoot & Lilooty Leafhead
           Okk Peddlefoot
           Ko Peddlefoot
           Jyn Peddlefoot

The Highleas



     Rory Highlea & Talia Longleaf
           Alton Highlea

The Softpetals



     Leland Softpetal & Nay Peddlefoot
 Ringly Softpetal

The Tanglewebs



     Tolbat Tangleweb & Brighteyn Greenbottle
           Tirrin Tangleweb
           Kiylea Tangleweb

The Kimbles



     Maurene Kimble (Grammy Kimble)
           Lester Kimble & Amelia
                 Jerran Kimble
                 Milo Kimble


The Mossbacks



     Batlow Mossback & Mona Wanebur
           Harrow Mossback
           Eddie Mossback

The Baubblebucks



      Mr & Mrs Baubblebuck
           Kwinn Baubblebuck

The Waneburs



     Clara Wanebur
     Mona Wanebur
The Mellars

     Lyra Mellar (Mrs. Mellar)
Others

     Coyo Durgen
     Wellsly Ironspoke
     Veryl Tillbough
     Hugh Highdumple
     Jory Greenborough


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 3, 2005)

Gee golly, I noticed that in-game, some of us are heading to the brewery (which Bubbles suggested) and some to the Inn (originally suggested).

This could lead to some interesting stuff, but should we (a) play it like it is, and possibly delay the game for several real world days or weeks while doing some interesting rping, or (b) fix it (i.e. editing our posts)

I doesn't really matter to me, and Ferrix will probably have the final say.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 3, 2005)

sorry, I missed that part of Slipshade's post.  Duly editted.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 4, 2005)

Ferrix

It sould be 


Evan Slipfiddle
Mya and Meegan Slipfiddle (Ludo Slipfiddle - Son in Law)​
Molle Slipfiddle​

You also missed Sif Peddlefoot, though I have no idea of her relation to the rest of the Peddlefoot Clan


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 4, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Ferrix
> 
> It sould be
> 
> ...





That ended up being a mishap when I adjusted the indents. Ah yes, Sif... I'll try to figure that one out eventually. &'s are reserved for couples, not brothers/sisters.


Should have been



Evan Slipfiddle
Mya Slipfiddle
Meegan Slipfiddle & Ludo Slipfiddle (son in law)
Molle Slipfiddle


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 4, 2005)

OK, Ferrix, I've got one for you. Just who are the farmers whose crops have been trashed? We could ask around - but it would have been more sensible to have asked Mero. Of course, we could put it down to youthful enthusiasm and inexperience and actually RP the search. Up to you.

'Nock


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 4, 2005)

More characters that I put together...


Magg Wanebur, NG Female Halfling Druid 1; ECL 1; small humanoid; HD 1d8 (8hp); Init +0; Speed 20 feet; AC 13 (+0 Dex, +2 Armor, +1 size), flatfooted 13, touch 11, ACP +0, Spell Failure 0%; Bab +0, Grapple -4; Atk +1 melee (1d4, critical 18-20/x2, scimitar) or +2 ranged (1d3, critical x2, dart, 20 feet); SA: None; SQ: None; SV Fort +3, Refl +3, Will +4; Str 10, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14.

Skills, Feats & Languages: (24 skill points, 4/2 max ranks) Climb +2 (0 ranks), Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks), Handle Animal +6 (4 ranks), Heal +9 (4 ranks), Hide +4 (0 ranks), Jump +2 (0 ranks), Knowledge: nature +6 (2 ranks), Listen +7 (2 ranks), Spot +5 (2 ranks), Spellcraft +4 (2 ranks), Survival +11 (4 ranks); Self-sufficient; Common, Halfling, Silvan, Druidic, Gnome

Class and Race Features: Small size (+1 size bonus to AC & attack rolls, +4 size bonus to hide, 3/4 carrying capacity, base speed 20 ft., small weapons), +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, Listen & Move Silently checks, +1 racial bonus on all saving throws, +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear (stacks), +1 racial bonus on all attacks with thrown weapons and slings, animal companion, nature sense, wild empathy.

Possessions: Explorer’s Outfit, Leather Armor, Scimitar, 8 Darts, Backpack.

Spells: 3/2 spells per day, Base Save DC 13 + spell level.
0th – cure minor wounds, light, purify food and drink.
1st – cure light wounds, magic fang.

Description: Standing an even 3 feet and weighing 30 pounds, Magg is average for a halfling. The 20-year-old, brown eyed, brunette is most often found wearing a leather skirt and shirt under her leather armor with sturdy leather boots on her feet and a strong leather cloak about her shoulders. She has a backpack on her back and a scimitar hangs from her belt. Magg is almost always accompanied by her wolf companion Yip.

Personality: Magg is best known for her endless smile. She tends to brighten any conversation. Just her presence can cause a heated to debate to quickly turn into a friendly discussion. She often doesn’t even need to speak, but when she does her words are purposeful and well thought out. She tends to be very forgiving of others and is known as a friend to all.

History: Just over eighteen years ago, Clara Wanebur found a basket on the doorstep of her house near the Silvergreen forest. Clara looked inside to find a baby halfling girl within. The attached note had one word on it, ‘Magg’. Not wishing to leave the baby without aid, Clara took her and raised her as her own. As Magg grew it was quickly apparent that she was gifted with great powers over animals. She often goes with Coyo Durgen when he goes on hunting parties during the winter. Yip, her wolf companion, is from a litter of Clip’s. In fact Yip was a present to Magg from Coyo on her 18th birthday.

Magg and Yip can often be found playing with the town children. Magg especially enjoys her time away from the village but also enjoys keeping an eye on the young ones.

Yip, Male Wolf; medium magical animal; HD 2d8+4 (17hp); Init +2; Speed 50 feet; AC 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Natural), flatfooted 12, touch 12; Bab +1, Grapple +2; Atk +3 melee (1d6+1, critical x2, bite); SA: Trip; SQ: Low-light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells; SV Fort +5, Refl +5, Will +1; Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.

Skills, Feats & Tricks: Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1 (+5); Track, Weapon Focus: Bite; Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel, Track.

Name: Magg Wanebur
Gender: Female
Race: Halfling
Class: Druid
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral Good

Stats
Str 10 (4 points=12, -2 race)
Dex 10 (0 points=0, +2 race)
Con 10 (2 points=10)
Int 14 (6 points=14)
Wis 16 (10 points=16)
Cha 14 (6 points=14)

Saves
Fortitude +3 (+2 base, +1 race, +0 Con)
Reflex +3 (+2 base, +1 race, +0 Dex)
Will +4 (+0 base, +1 race, +3 Wis)

Hit Points: 8
Initiative: +0 (Dex +0)
Speed: 20 feet
AC: 13 (+0 Dex, +2 Armor, +1 size), flatfooted 13, touch 11
ACP: +0 (leather armor)

BAB: +0
Grapple: -4 (BAB +0, Str +0, Size -4)
MAB +1 (BAB +0, Str +0, Size +1)
RAB: +1 (BAB +0, Dex +0, Size +1) +2 (thrown +1 race)

Skills: (24 skill points, 4/2 max ranks)
Climb +2 (0 ranks, +0 Str, +2 race)
Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
Handle Animal +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
Heal +9 (4 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 Feat)
Hide +4 (0 ranks, +0 Dex, +4 size)
Jump +2 (0 ranks, +0 Str, +2 race)
Knowledge: nature +6 (2 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Nature Sense)
Listen +7 (2 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 race)
Spot +5 (2 ranks, +3 Wis)
Spellcraft +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Survival +11 (4 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 Feat, +2 Nature Sense)

Feats:
Self-sufficient (1st level)

Possessions:
Explorer’s outfit (0 gp, 2 pounds)
Leather Armor (10 gp 7.5 pounds)
Scimitar (15 gp, 2 pounds)
Dart (8) (4 gp, 2 pounds)
Backpack (2 gp, 0.5 pounds)

total (31/50 gp, 14 pound)

--------------------------------------------------

Zickenwiggle Abernathy Moonrock, CG Male Halfling Sorcerer 1; ECL 1; small humanoid; HD 1d4+2 (6hp); Init +3; Speed 20 feet; AC 14 (+3 Dex, +1 size), flatfooted 11, touch 14, ACP +0, Spell Failure 0%; Bab +0, Grapple -6; Atk -1 melee (1d4, critical 18-20/x2, scimitar) or +5 ranged (1, critical x2, dart, 20 feet); SA: None; SQ: None; SV Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +2; Str 6, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 18.

Skills, Feats & Languages: (4 skill points, 4/2 max ranks) Bluff +8 (4 ranks), Climb +0 (0 ranks), Hide +7 (0 ranks), Jump +0 (0 ranks), Listen +1 (0 ranks), Move Silently +5 (0 ranks); Eschew Materials; Common, Halfling

Class and Race Features: Small size (+1 size bonus to AC & attack rolls, +4 size bonus to hide, 3/4 carrying capacity, base speed 20 ft., small weapons), +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, Listen & Move Silently checks, +1 racial bonus on all saving throws, +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear (stacks), +1 racial bonus on all attacks with thrown weapons and slings, summon familiar.

Possessions: Traveler’s Outfit, Dagger, 8 Darts, Backpack.

Spells: 5/4 spells per day, Base Save DC 14 + spell level.
0th – Acid Splash, Light, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
1st – Burning Hands, Enlarge Person

Description:

Standing 3 feet 5 inches and weighing 30 pounds, Zickenwiggle is a rather tall and slender halfling. The 22-year-old has grey eyes and ash white hair. He is most often found wearing his red shirt with a fine purple vest, blue wool breeches, sturdy green boots, an orange belt and a yellow cloak. He sometimes has a backpack on his back that is known to contain a dagger and some darts.

Personality:

Zickenwiggle Abernathy Moonrock or ZAM to his friends tends to be a flashy dresser and very friendly. His eloquent speech tends to mesmerize the ladies and he seems to enjoy that. He can most often be found in the Silver Horn Tavern.

History:

ZAM is a fairly new resident of Amblestock. He arrived just over 5 years ago with a band of performers and fell in love with the little village. When the group moved on he decided to stay. He made a deal with Evan Slipfiddle to allow him to stay. He does daily shows of his prestidigitation in return for lodging.

Name: Zickenwiggle Abernathy Moonrock
Gender: Male
Race: Halfling
Class: Sorcerer
Level: 1
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Stats
Str 6 (0 points=8, -2 race)
Dex 16 (6 points=14, +2 race)
Con 14 (6 points=14)
Int 8 (0 points=8)
Wis 8 (0 points=8)
Cha 18 (16 points=18)

Saves
Fortitude +3 (+0 base, +1 race, +2 Con)
Reflex +4 (+0 base, +1 race, +3 Dex)
Will +2 (+2 base, +1 race, -1 Wis)

Hit Points: 6
Initiative: +3 (Dex +3)
Speed: 20 feet
AC: 14 (+3 Dex, +1 size), flatfooted 11, touch 14
ACP: +0 (no armor)

BAB: +0
Grapple: -6 (BAB +0, Str -2, Size -4)
MAB -1 (BAB +0, Str -2, Size +1)
RAB: +4 (BAB +0, Dex +3, Size +1) +5 (thrown +1 race)

Skills: (4 skill points, 4/2 max ranks)
Bluff +8 (4 ranks, +4 Cha)
Climb +0 (0 ranks, -2 Str, +2 race)
Hide +7 (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +4 size)
Jump +0 (0 ranks, -2 Str, +2 race)
Listen +1 (0 ranks, -1 Wis, +2 race)
Move Silently +5 (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 race)

Feats:
Eschew Materials (1st level)

Possessions:
Traveler’s Outfit (0gp, 1.25 pounds)
Backpack (2gp, 0.5 pounds)
Dart (8) (4gp, 2 pounds)
Dagger (2gp, 0.5 pounds)

total (8/75 gp, 4.25 pounds)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 4, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> OK, Ferrix, I've got one for you. Just who are the farmers whose crops have been trashed? We could ask around - but it would have been more sensible to have asked Mero. Of course, we could put it down to youthful enthusiasm and inexperience and actually RP the search. Up to you.
> 
> 'Nock




Mero metioned Mrs. (Lyra) Mellar, 
and I figured my local Knowledge skill would tell me relevent details.  Or we could just make ome up...


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 4, 2005)

I figured that once Kiylea arrived in the area, she would just ask a resident where the trouble was


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the two added residents, although I'll probably end up altering them slightly.

For the farmers, well you know Mrs. Mellar is one of them. I was hoping you'd do some of the search yourselves, as you didn't ask, I forgot to add a little bit I had meant to to my last post. Adding it now.

Maybe it'll help kick start you.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 4, 2005)

I will post an update today.  Sorry, this week was very busy for me.

Slip


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 4, 2005)

And three more residents...

This makes at least one of every type of player class from the Players Handbook now.

Ben Lostfield: Ben has been a farmer for many years, inheriting his farm from his father. He known as a good farmer and helps support the village with his crops every year. He has only one child, Huggia. Ben is sad that his only child hasn't turned out to be a good farmer. But she is a good hunter and helps suppliment the goods that the farm brings to market with her hunting trips.

Marie Bandyflak-Lostfield: Ben's wife, Marie, is known for her sweet potato pies. She is rather portly but is a really nice lady who often hands out free pie to anyone who comes to visit. The Lostfield farm is frequented by many of the children of the village. Her only daughter iis Huggia because she has been unable to conceive since then.

Huggia Lostfield, CN Female Halfling Barbarian 1; ECL 1; small humanoid; HD 1d12 (12hp); Init +3; Speed 25 feet; AC 17 (+3 Dex, +1 size, +3 armor), flatfooted 14, touch 14, ACP -3, Spell Failure 20%; Bab +1, Grapple +0; Atk +5 melee (1d6+3, critical 19-20/x2, longsword) or +3 melee (1d6+3, critical 19-20/x2, longsword) & +3 melee (1d4+1, critical 19-20/x2, short sword) or +6 ranged (1d4+3, critical x2, shortspear, 20 feet); SA: None; SQ: None; SV Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +0; Str 16, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12.

Skills, Feats & Languages: (16 skill points, 4/2 max ranks) Climb +6 (4 ranks), Handle Animal +5 (4 ranks), Hide +4 (0 ranks), Intimidate +5 (4 ranks), Jump +2 (0 ranks), Listen +1 (0 ranks), Move Silently +2 (0 ranks), Ride +4 (1 rank), Survival +1 (2 ranks), Swim -2 (1 ranks); Two-Weapon Fighting; Common, Halfling

Class and Race Features: Small size (+1 size bonus to AC & attack rolls, +4 size bonus to hide, 3/4 carrying capacity, base speed 20 ft., small weapons), +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, Listen & Move Silently checks, +1 racial bonus on all saving throws, +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear (stacks), +1 racial bonus on all attacks with thrown weapons and slings, fast movement, illiteracy, rage 1/day.

Possessions: Traveler’s Outfit, Hide Armor, Longsword, Short Sword, Backpack, 2 Shortspears, Bedroll, Flint & Steel, 50 feet of Silk Rope, Waterskin, Sunrod

Description:

Standing 2 feet 11 inches and weighing 30 pounds, Hugia is just a rather normal halfling. The 23-year-old has piercing violet eyes and soot black hair. She is most often found wearing her hide armor over her clothes. She has a Halfling sized longsword on her left hip and short sword on her right hip. She usually has a backpack on her back that contains her gear. She is most often in the company of Smee her beagle.

Personality:

Huggia, although a nice young woman, chooses to avoid most others. She prefers to keep to herself and spends most of her time with Smee. She enjoys training the beagle to do interesting things.

History:

Huggia is the only child of a farm couple that live outside of the village. She has grown up on the farm, but has not learned much from her parents about farming. She just doesn’t seem to have the knack for it. She has become quite the hunter, though, and along with her faithful beagle makes frequent trips into the wilds to hunt wild game.

Smee, Male Beagle; small animal; HD 1d8+2 (6hp); Init +3; Speed 40 feet; AC 15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 Natural), flatfooted 12, touch 14; Bab +0, Grapple -3; Atk +2 melee (1d4+1, critical x2, bite); SA: -; SQ: Low-light Vision, Scent; SV Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +1; Str 13, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.

Skills, Feats & Tricks: Jump +7, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +1 (+5); Alertness, Track; Come, Fetch, Heal, Perform, Stay, Track.

Name: Huggia Lostfield
Gender: Female
Race: Halfling
Class: Barbarian
Level: 1
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral

Stats
Str 16 (16 points=18, -2 race)
Dex 16 (6 points=14, +2 race)
Con 10 (2 points=10)
Int 10 (2 points=10)
Wis 8 (0 points=8)
Cha 12 (4 points=12)

Saves
Fortitude +3 (+2 base, +1 race, +0 Con)
Reflex +4 (+0 base, +1 race, +3 Dex)
Will +0 (+0 base, +1 race, -1 Wis)

Hit Points: 12
Initiative: +3 (Dex +3)
Speed: 25 feet
AC: 17 (+3 Dex, +1 size, +3 armor), flatfooted 14, touch 14
ACP: +0 (no armor)

BAB: +1
Grapple: +0 (BAB +1, Str +3, Size -4)
MAB +5 (BAB +1, Str +3, Size +1)
RAB: +5 (BAB +1, Dex +3, Size +1) +6 (thrown +1 race)

Skills: (16 skill points, 4/2 max ranks)
Climb +6 (4 ranks, +3 Str, +2 race, -3 ACP)
Handle Animal +5 (4 ranks, +1 Cha)
Hide +4 (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +4 size, -3 ACP)
Intimidate +5 (4 ranks, +1 Cha)
Jump +2 (0 ranks, +3 Str, +2 race, -3 ACP)
Listen +1 (0 ranks, -1 Wis, +2 race)
Move Silently +2 (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 race, -3 ACP)
Ride +4 (1 rank, +3 Dex)
Survival +1 (2 ranks, -1 Wis)
Swim -2 (1 ranks, +3 Str, -6 ACP)

Feats:
Two-Weapon Fighting

Possessions:
Traveler’s Outfit (0gp, 1.25 pounds)
Hide Armor (15gp, 12.5 pounds)
Longsword (15gp, 2 pounds)
Short Sword (10gp, 1 pound)
Hunting Dog (25gp, n/a)
Backpack (2gp, 0.5 pounds)
2 Shortspears (2gp, 3 pounds)
Bedroll (1sp, 1.25 pounds)
Flint & Steel (1gp, 0 pounds)
Silk Rope, 50ft (10gp, 5 pounds)
Waterskin (1gp, 1 pound)
Sunrod (2gp, 1 pound)

total (83.1/100 gp, 28.5 pounds)


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 4, 2005)

Major kudos* to Tailspinner for all of the effort and help.

I wish the real life players I usually play with back home were as nicely collaborative as this in our joint projects.

*Kudos give no mechanical benefit, they are a mere farsical representation of your DM's esteem.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 4, 2005)

Amusingly enough Clara is actually a druid herself.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 4, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> "Oh, and if Jerran gets here before I get back, can you keep an eye on him.  Idon't think we want him nicking any bottles of Ale.  We will likely need our wits about us.




Just a small note:  Eddie is out thief, not Jerran.  He may be a womanizer, but he isn't a criminal or a lush.  If he wants ale, he's likely to try and charm your mother into giving him some, but just taking it is not his style.  'cause we all know that Bubbles' mother has a thing for Jerran.

"Are you trying to seduce me, Mrs. Robinson Greenbottle?"


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, could be, however Bubbles view of Jerran often involves him reaching out to grab something which is definately not his followed up by a good whallop.  And I imagine trying to do the same with her mother would result in a similar instance.

So I could see that as justification.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 5, 2005)

It was more a comment on the lazy, hedonist side of Jerran as opposed him being a thief.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.  When I get more time the posts will get a bit less confusing....but just a bit less. 

Slip


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes, Bubbles is of course welcome to have any opinion of Jerran that she likes, which is why I didn't demand a retraction   I was merely stating the facts for the record.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 5, 2005)

Like any smooth talker, the facts are fitted to the situation.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm attempting to work out a Timeline for Amblestock... any help would be appreciated.

Only Dated Facts Currently:

Goblin Incursion year '92

Derry Longleaf killed (Alton's Grandfather, mother's side) 
 '96

Blossom Longleaf drowns (Alton's Grandmother, mother's side)   
Talia (Alton's Mother) Orphaned at 22 years of age 
 Undated Facts:

Greenbottle Family lived in Amblestock for four generations, arrived soon after founded   
Highdumple Bakery three generations old   
Amblestock Founded by the Peddlefoots around 150 years ago   
20 years ago Neb & Iss Peddlefoot leave Amblestock at the age of 20   
40 years ago a break-in at the Highdumple Bakery occurred in an attempt to steal the famous recipe


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 7, 2005)

More undated items:

Kiylea’s grandparents arrive - 52 years ago
Tolbat Tangleweb born - 51 years ago
Brighteyn Greenbottle born - 48 years ago
Tolbat and Brighteyn marry - 27 years ago


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 7, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'm attempting to work out a Timeline for Amblestock... any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Only Dated Facts Currently:
> 
> ...



Hmm - 4 generations in 150 years - given that halflings have extended lifelines, do we count about 35 years as the gap between generations?

That would mean that our 4 generations of Greenbottles have been in Amblestock for 140 years.

If the Peddlefoots had the place to themselves - figuratively if not literally speaking - for the first 10 years, that on its own might be enough to explain their predominance in Amblestock.

Try this:


FA 1 (*F*ounding of *A*mblestock)
FA 1-10 Peddlefoots
FA 11 Greenbottles arrive
FA 36 Highdumple Bakery founded
FA 97 Hugh Highdumple born (that makes him 13 years older than Neb & Iss and 3 years older than Talia)
FA 100 Talia Longleaf born
FA 110 Neb & Iss Peddlefoot born
FA 110 Break-in at Highdumple Bakery
FA 118 Goblin incursion of '92 (since Talia was 18 when her father was killed)
FA 122 Blossom Longleaf drowns (Talia is 22)
FA 125 Talia Longleaf and Rory Highlea marry
FA 130 Neb & Iss leave
Late FA 130 Alton Highlea born
FA 150 Present day

Given the equivalence of FA118 and the goblin incursion of '92 (shall we call it 792, for argument's sake?), that would mean:

Amblestock founded in 675
Present day is therefore 822

Our timeline would then look something like this:

675 (*F*ounding of *A*mblestock)
675-684 Peddlefoots
685 Greenbottles arrive
710 Highdumple Bakery founded
771 Hugh Highdumple born (that makes him 13 years older than Neb & Iss and 3 years older than Talia)
774 Talia Longleaf born
784  Neb & Iss Peddlefoot born
784 Break-in at Highdumple Bakery
792 Goblin incursion of '92 (since Talia was 18 when her father was killed)
796 Blossom Longleaf drowns (Talia is 22)
797 Talia Longleaf and Rory Highlea marry
802 Neb & Iss leave
Late 802 Alton Highlea born
822 Present day

I have only calculated and included dates for characters I have on hand - all the other PCs will have to be added - that is, if you are happy with the above!

'Nock


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 7, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> More undated items:
> 
> Kiylea’s grandparents arrive - 52 years ago
> Tolbat Tangleweb born - 51 years ago
> ...



Hmm - now I've incorporated suggested changes and corrections. Tarlonniel, you are of course quite correct. Your correct dates are in RED!

Hmm - 4 generations in 150 years - given that halflings have extended lifelines, do we count about 35 years as the gap between generations?

That would mean that our 4 generations of Greenbottles have been in Amblestock for 140 years.

If the Peddlefoots had the place to themselves - figuratively if not literally speaking - for the first 10 years, that on its own might be enough to explain their predominance in Amblestock.

Try this:


FA 1 (*F*ounding of *A*mblestock)
FA 1 Peddlefoots
FA 9 Greenbottles arrive
FA 36 Highdumple Bakery founded
FA 97 Hugh Highdumple born (that makes him 13 years older than Neb & Iss and 3 years older than Talia)
FA 100 Talia Longleaf born
FA 110 Neb & Iss Peddlefoot born
FA 110 Break-in at Highdumple Bakery
FA 118 Goblin incursion of '92 (since Talia was 18 when her father was killed)
FA 122 Blossom Longleaf drowns (Talia is 22)
FA 125 Talia Longleaf and Rory Highlea marry
FA 130 Neb & Iss leave
Late FA 130 Alton Highlea born
FA 150 Present day

Given the equivalence of FA118 and the goblin incursion of '92 (shall we call it 792, for argument's sake?), that would mean:

Amblestock founded in 675
Present day is therefore 822

Our timeline would then look something like this:

675 (*F*ounding of *A*mblestock)
675 Peddlefoots
683 Greenbottles arrive
710 Highdumple Bakery founded
771 Hugh Highdumple born (that makes him 13 years older than Neb & Iss and 3 years older than Talia)
[*]772 Kiylea’s grandparents arrive
[*]773 Tolbat Tangleweb born
774 Talia Longleaf born
[*]776 Brighteyn Greenbottle born
784  Neb & Iss Peddlefoot born
784 Break-in at Highdumple Bakery
792 Goblin incursion of '92 (since Talia was 18 when her father was killed)
796 Blossom Longleaf drowns (Talia is 22)
[*]797 Tolbat and Brighteyn marry
799 Talia Longleaf and Rory Highlea marry
800 Jyn Peddlefoot born
801 Jerran Kimble born
801 Logeanisty A Logfellar born
804 Neb & Iss leave
 804 Kiylea Tangleweb born
Late 804 Alton Highlea born
824 Present day
'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, I was generally figuring 35 for the generational age.

Excellent work Boddyknock and Tarlonniel, you each get... a kudos*

On a kudos note, if I ever run a face-to-face game, I should bring a box of Kudos bar's with me to hand out when I deem it worthy.

*Kudos give no mechanical benefit, they are a mere farsical representation of your DM's esteem.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 7, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> *Greenbottle Brewery:* Located twenty minutes walk west of town, the Greenbottle Brewery is quietly becoming known as brewing the finest ales this side of the Caerhorns. *Originally founded by Bubbles’s Great Grandfather Almose Greenbottle nearly 150 years ago*, the Greenbottle brewery is still family owned and operated.



Given this comment from Slip early on, should I change the Greenbottles' arrival in Amblestock to something like FA3 = 678, or is that too early to have the Brewery built in a fledgling community?

Let me know what you think.

'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 7, 2005)

Drop it to 683.   And by Brewery, it would have been more of a personal still 150 years ago.  Even currently, it isn't that large.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 7, 2005)

683 - done! As to the "personal still", I'll drink to that!   

'Nock


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmmm, shouldn't it be...

Tanglewebs arrive - 772
Tolbat born - 773
Brighteyn born - 776
They marry - 797

...to get present day 824?


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay, some dates for my family tree


759 - Terrence Kimble makes first trading journey to Amblestock.
763 - Terrence Kimble settles in Amblestock.
765 - Terrence Kimble & Maurene (Highdumple) married
767 - Lester Kimble born
770 - Vianna Kimble stillborn
794 (spring) - Lester Kimble leaves Amblestock on extended trade journey.
795 (fall) - Lester Kimble returns to Amblestock, now married to Amelia.
800 (fall) - Jerran Kimble born
803 - Milo Kimble born
812 - Jerran Kimble makes his first pass at Bubbles, learns what a black eye is.
813 - Terrence Kimble dies


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 7, 2005)

Great Job!.

More dates:

Finnigin Greenbottle Born 765
Meegan Slipfiddle Born 773
Mya Slipfiddle Born 770
Finnigin and Mya Greenbottle Married 795
Almose Greenbottle Born 796
Finn Greenbottle Born 797
Mal Greenbottle Born 798
Patty Greenbottle Born 799
Perry Greenbottle Born 800
Bubbles Greenbottle Born 800
Molle Slipfiddle Born 801


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 801 - Jerran Kimble born







			
				Slippshade said:
			
		

> Bubbles Greenbottle Born 800




[VOICE='redneck']hooo weee, I likes me an older woman.[/VOICE]


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 7, 2005)

Heh, I figured they were pretty close to the same age.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2005)

True, I just picked 801 as current year minus Jerran's current age, but he could be an 800 and just be an autumn birth.

Milo's love for Molle seems a bit more troubled though.  Hmmm. . . but maybe she'll find she's got a thing for younger men.

"How Molle Got Her Groove Back."


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 7, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "How Molle Got Her Groove Back."




Bad frogman...bad, bad, frogman.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 7, 2005)

Latest corrections are in RED! Previous corrections are in BLUE! Changes before that revert to standard colour!

As of now, I'll just post the actual timeline - and make all future changes here. (Ferrix, that assumes that you're happy for this. Just let me know when or if you want to pull the plug )

@Slip: Meegan's birthdate changed. 'N

Amblestock founded in 675
Present day is therefore 824

Our timeline would then look something like this:

675 (Founding of Amblestock)
675 Peddlefoots
683 Greenbottles arrive
710 Highdumple Bakery founded
759 Terrence Kimble makes first trading journey to Amblestock
763 Terrence Kimble settles in Amblestock
765 Terrence Kimble & Maurene (Highdumple) married
765 Finnigin Greenbottle born
767 Lester Kimble born
767 Meegan Slipfiddle born
770 Vianna Kimble stillborn
770 Mya Slipfiddle born
771 Hugh Highdumple born
772 Kiylea’s grandparents arrive
773 Tolbat Tangleweb born
774 Talia Longleaf born
776 Brighteyn Greenbottle born
784  Neb & Iss Peddlefoot born
784 Break-in at Highdumple Bakery
792 Goblin incursion of '92 (since Talia was 18 when her father was killed)
794 (spring) Lester Kimble leaves Amblestock on extended trade journey
795 Finnigin and Mya Greenbottle married
795 (fall) Lester Kimble returns to Amblestock, now married to Amelia
796 Blossom Longleaf drowns (Talia is 22)
796 Almose Greenbottle born
797 Tolbat and Brighteyn marry
797 Finn Greenbottle born
798 Mal Greenbottle born
799 Talia Longleaf and Rory Highlea marry
799 Patty Greenbottle born
800 Jyn Peddlefoot born
800 Perry Greenbottle born
800 Bubbles Greenbottle born
800 (fall) Jerran Kimble born
801 Logeanisty A Logfellar born
801 Molle Slipfiddle born
803 Milo Kimble born
804 Neb & Iss leave
 804 Kiylea Tangleweb born
Late 804 Alton Highlea born
812 Jerran Kimble makes his first pass at Bubbles, learns what a black eye is
813 Terrence Kimble dies
824 Present day
'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll look more at it when I'm home but again thanks for the help.

I knew Ringly was a bit off but he's a paranoid claustrophobic.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

EvilHalfling

I imagine you are thinking something along the lines of a pivot point, for the pseudo-spear to spring up and catch a charging boar.  Which is braced not by a person, but probably by the ground or similar.

That'll probably take you a couple hours, that is to locate or dig a suitable hole.  Although, you would then have to lure the creature somehow to you and the trap.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2005)

That was pretty much exactly what I was thinking, except for the lure it to_ Me _ and the trap.  Eddie is not really that eager to stand in front of a charging boar.  He is sure that someone in the party might want to try it.   As for luring, he was thinking goad the boar into charging the first thing it saw.  Preferably from out of sight.   
He could'nt think of anything else that would have a better chance at hurting the boar than a commrad.   Does he still have several hours to finish it?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

Yep, probably another four hours sunlight.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 8, 2005)

Nock,

Actually Meegan Slipfiddle was the incorrect date.  Meegan sould be born 767.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 11, 2005)

Whee Pie ! 
I like this game


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 11, 2005)

Jerran ate Eddie's share of pie for him.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 11, 2005)

Can we have whipped cream on top?


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 11, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> Can we have whipped cream on top?




Whipped cream on top of Jerran?  Sure, why not.  He's always up for a little experimentation.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 12, 2005)

*tsk* Males - Human or Halfing, you're all alike


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 12, 2005)

That is quite possibly the worst insult I have ever received. . .


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, you know how females are when it comes to broad generalizations.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 12, 2005)

All generalizations are inherently false.  Oh and I try to avoid calling women broads.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 12, 2005)

A broad-minded gentleman indeed!


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 14, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> A broad dirty-minded gentleman indeed!




hmmm. . . that sounds more like me.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 15, 2005)

sorry, I've been sick, so I haven't been able to devote a lot of time to my two games.

I'll try to get something up tonight.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 15, 2005)

No problem, I have been busy too.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 15, 2005)

Hope you're feeling better now!

As to the delay ... well, hunger is the best sauce!

'Nock (really hoping he hasn't just released an avalanche of saucy jokes   )


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 22, 2005)

Amazing how complicated it is to set up a trap at night for a boar when light might scare it off and no one has darkvision.  I love it!  You guys are doing great, I wish my group back home was this good.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Amazing how complicated it is to set up a trap at night for a boar when light might scare it off and no one has darkvision.  I love it!  You guys are doing great, I wish my group back home was this good.



Thanks, Ferrix - all encouragement gratefully received!   

'Nock


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, I'm glad our little predicament is amusing you


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 23, 2005)

Just so I get this right.

Alton & Bubbles will be on the ground.  Alton with shield and weapon at ready, Bubbles manning the trap.

Kiylea, Ringly, Jerran and Eddie will be in the tree (it's definately big enough for the four of you, you are halflings).  You'll be about fifteen feet up, spread out over two or so large branches.

What is the lighting situation?  (For once it can be scary to be in the dark, bwahaha).

You are digging up sweet potatoes and putting them where?

You have about fifteen minutes of dusk left, so you can get most of the arranging done in that time.  After that it's dark for eight hours or so.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Just so I get this right.
> 
> Alton & Bubbles will be on the ground. *CHECK*
> 
> ...



See my comments interspersed with your questions. What do you think folks - is this how you envisaged it?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 23, 2005)

Are the archers on the ground?  There aren't any trees in the field and the trap is closer to the edge of the forest.

more like this:


```
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxEJRKxxxxxx
.............P.......
.....................
.............T.......
.............BA......
```

x's are forested area where there are trees, .'s are field area. Letters are either the characters first letter in their name or P for Potatoes and T for Trap. Also, this should have an East-West orientation, the forested area being west of the field area.

By lighting, that means that Eddie, Jerran and Kiylea would have lanterns lit but hooded. Would they be held or hung from the tree? Will Bubbles and Alton have any light source?

By expected entrance do you mean where there were tracks, cause Kiylea could tell you that it seems the creature didn't have a single dedicated path, but this area seems the densest area of tracks.

No sleep is probably right.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> ```
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxEJRKxxxxxx
> ...



OK, then that means that they'll all have to be up the same tree, or adjacent ones. It also means that the archers *shouldn't* wait until the boar closes with Bubbles and Alton before firing - because they would then be firing into melee, *and* would be further away, so that illumination is problematic.

B & A should have a lantern - probably A's - since it will be most dangerous for them to fight with the boar in poor illumination. That can be close by (5 foot step?) on the ground, ready for Alton to uncover on cue. The others can have their pair of lanterns hanging from the branches, ready to uncover after the boar arrives *and* after Ringly lets loose his _color spray_ at it.

Since we're not sure exactly where the boar will be coming from, it would make sense for Alton to have sword and shield drawn *and* for Bubbles to have Alton's home-made spear to hand, in case the trap isn't any use against the boar (in other words, if the boar is coming in at an angle outside the orientation of the spear trap). Depending on her initiative count, she would, I hope, have time to grab her spear and set it to receive the charge instead of using the spear trap.

As to distances, if the bait is about 10 feet inside the field, then the boar may be more likely to charge further into the field, rather than to retreat out of it - it's already committed itself to the open space. Now, I've purposely avoided looking up any details about boars but it's a fair bet that they can move considerably faster than halflings! That being the case, if we assume a speed of 40 feet, then to put the trap at 60 feet from the pile of potatoes means that it would have to charge to reach us and attack - which ensures the effectiveness of a set spear! Of course, you might tell us that the field is only 40 feet wide - in which case we just go for it!

By the way, Alton's plan is to start shouting when the boar is illuminated and wounded - otherwise, why would it want to charge them? He'll make himself (and Bubbles, unfortunately, but he'll do his best to take care of her - and she's pretty good at taking care of herself) - he'll make them targets to attract the boar's wrath at being hurt.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 23, 2005)

I was planning to have Kiylea on the ground near the tree. Then she's ready to act as back-up in case the boar knocks over Alton's lantern, or gets in a lucky shot and takes down one of the meleers right away, etc. She can get up the tree very quickly if she needs to.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 23, 2005)

The problem is I didnt think of Eddie as setting the trap out in the middle of the field, 
setting it at the edge of the forest instead. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxExxAxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxJKxBTxxxxxxxxRxxxxxx
....................?p.
...................?P
........................
........................

that way after Ringley blasts it, we would need to shoot it, or yell to attract its attention. 
this way we can all use 2 lanterns, one with the Kiylea and one with ringly 
Eddie would be on the ground as well, he doesnt trust his climbing to get good shots while not falling out.   We have the off chance of the boar charging the group first, but that seems unlikely.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 23, 2005)

'Nock, don't worry about Bubbles, her shortswords are going to be stuck in the ground next to her, hilt up so they will be easy to grab if she needs them.

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey folks! I just wanted to note that your IC thread is great, and has some of the best dialog and interaction on the boards right now. I should have thrown in my name when I saw this thread created  

Sign me up as an alternate, if you'll have me, Ferrix.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 23, 2005)

Ringly is gonna be on the lowest branch of the tree, as close to the ground as possible without getting within the reach of the animal. He'll be straddling it so he can have his hands loose (ah, what a comfortable position). When something big starts screwing around with the potatoes, he'll cast _color spray_. At which point the  hits the fan.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 23, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hey folks! I just wanted to note that your IC thread is great, and has some of the best dialog and interaction on the boards right now. I should have thrown in my name when I saw this thread created



Thanks, Bobitron - glad you like the show!   

'Nock


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 23, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> The problem is I didnt think of Eddie as setting the trap out in the middle of the field,
> setting it at the edge of the forest instead.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...



Ah - my mistake! And that's thrown me completely. I'm sure Alton would have come up with a good plan given the *real* position of Eddie's trap, but now I'm flummoxed.

Issues:

How do we get the boar to come out into the open when there are so many of us at the forest's edge - particularly as quite a lot of us are now on the ground?
What's the orientation of the trap? Is it facing the field?
How do we drive the boar back towards this particular spot on the edge of the forest, rather than any other spot? Will shouting at it still work?
Probably other issues as well but I have to get ready for work, now, so I don't have time to think through them further.

Just a thought - it might be good if, in future, we asked Ferrix for a map of any area we know we'll be working with!

'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, since you have a basic layout of the forest/field border, you can put the trap, etc. whereever you please as it wasn't really stipulated in game. Just give me a rough map and character positioning once you've got it all worked out.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 23, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hey folks! I just wanted to note that your IC thread is great, and has some of the best dialog and interaction on the boards right now. I should have thrown in my name when I saw this thread created
> 
> Sign me up as an alternate, if you'll have me, Ferrix.




Thanks Bobitron.  Good to see ya again!


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Well, since you have a basic layout of the forest/field border, you can put the trap, etc. whereever you please as it wasn't really stipulated in game. Just give me a rough map and character positioning once you've got it all worked out.



OK, folks - Ringly's _color spray_ has a range of 15 feet - not that Alton knows that, but Ringly of course does - so, allowing for the fact that he'd have to be at least 5 feet up in the tree, I think the bait could only be about 5 feet into the field.

Re bait - if we cut some of the sweet potatoes on top of the pile, their scent may well attract the boar more quickly than if we just left them whole.

If the trap is on the treeline, we've still got the problem of how to prevent the boar from just running away from us across the fields. There's no way we'll be able to keep up with it on foot!

Evilhalfling, I'm still inclined towards the idea of the trap in the field - but I don't want to dictate Eddie's choice of position. Have you got any thoughts on how we could utilize it effectively at the treeline?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 24, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hey folks! I just wanted to note that your IC thread is great, and has some of the best dialog and interaction on the boards right now. I should have thrown in my name when I saw this thread created
> 
> Sign me up as an alternate, if you'll have me, Ferrix.




Will do, I think having a cohesive group built up together is what really makes this kind of game.  Krug's Kobold Game is my inspiration and man does it work.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 24, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Will do, I think having a cohesive group built up together is what really makes this kind of game.  Krug's Kobold Game is my inspiration and man does it work.




I told my wife about his comment and she asked if this was better than the koboldquest 
I told her they were very similar in quality, and that I would be happy plaing either one. 
annoying little monsters vs halfling teenagers, both groups are really concentrating on RP. 

So I cant see any way to make the treelinetrap work either.  If the trap is out in the field 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxJRKxxxxxx
.............P.......
.....................
.............T.......
.............BA......
............E.........

That puts me behind the trap, and I can perhaps shoot at the boar to make it mad, getting it to charge the group.  Im not planning being up in the trees anyway. 
Perhaps Ringly can lead off  with a scare, and save the colorspray? that means e can be farther away from the trap, and use the color spray to cut off the boars retreat if it runs for the woods.  Im not sure the boar will take the bait if ringly is only 15 ft away.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 24, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> So I cant see any way to make the treelinetrap work either.  If the trap is out in the field
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxxJRKxxxxxx
> ...



Thanks, EH - that helps my tired old brain!  

There are two problems with _scare_. The first is that it is targeted, which means Ringly would need to be able to see the boar - with a visibility of 10 feet, that means he'd have to wait for someone to uncover a lantern (assuming that a surprise round is only a single action, which he would have to use to cast his spell - if it's a free action, then no worries). The second problem is that a frightened boar is, presumably, less likely to charge than a wounded one.

If we're assuming that being up the tree is going to mean that Ringly is unnoticed when the boar passes by (and I think we have to go with that assumption or else we start this whole process all over again  ), then it's seems fair to assume that there'll be enough distance from the bait to keep him incognito until he lets rip. Otherwise we might put him higher in the tree (do we have to work out the length of the hypotenuse here, Ferrix? - I'm sure it'd be a snap for Ringly) and put the bait closer to the treeline.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 26, 2005)

If Ringly were 10 feet up in the air, we could set the trap 11 feet from the base of the tree and still have it within range of both his color spray and his vision. I think that's far enough to give him a good chance of escaping the boar's notice. I just hope it shows up within the 6 hour time limit of our lanterns.

Are we ready to put our little ambush into place?


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 26, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> If Ringly were 10 feet up in the air, we could set the trap 11 feet from the base of the tree and still have it within range of both his color spray and his vision. I think that's far enough to give him a good chance of escaping the boar's notice. I just hope it shows up within the 6 hour time limit of our lanterns.
> 
> Are we ready to put our little ambush into place?



Just about!

```
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxJRKxxxxxx
.............P......
.....................
.....................
.....................
.....................
.....................
.............T.......
(............BA......)
............E........
```
If each line is 10 feet apart, that gives a representation of the actual distances. Please note that Bubbles and Alton are actually on the same line as the trap - this is indicated by the brackets surrounding their line. I've placed Eddie slightly offset from Bubbles so that he gets a clear shot at the boar - but can duck behind Bubbles and Alton if need be.

Tarlonniel, are you happy to have Kiylea so close to the bait, seeing as she's on the ground. She will, of course, want to be near the tree with the rope on it!

As to the oil - Alton has a couple of tinder twigs. Perhaps he could have a readied action to light his lamp (5 feet to the right of his position as shown above) when Ringly's _color spray_ goes off, then take a 5 foot step back to Bubble's side before the boar charges. That way we're sure to have at least one lamp lit.


Boar arrives and takes the bait.
Ringly casts _color spray_.
Kiylea and Jerran uncover their (already lit) lanterns.
Ranged attacks occur.
Meanwhile Alton lights his lantern and steps back to Bubble's side.
Boar charges and is impaled on Eddie's Excellent Boar Trap.
Brief but bloody melee ensues, and the young halflings notch up their first victory.

Then home in time for breakfast - bacon, I think.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 26, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Tarlonniel, are you happy to have Kiylea so close to the bait, seeing as she's on the ground. She will, of course, want to be near the tree with the rope on it!




She'll be back about 5-10 feet from the tree, and thus 15-20 feet from the bait - hopefully far enough to escape the boar's notice, and close enough to get up the tree in one round if necessary.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 26, 2005)

So are you ready to roll?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 26, 2005)

Ringly is.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 27, 2005)

Yessiree!


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 27, 2005)

Bring on the beast!


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 27, 2005)

Boddyknock if I go by your map, the potatoes are 60 feet from the trap.  Are you sure about that?

That seems excessively far.

EvilHalflings most recent seemed the most reasonable, modified to fit Kiylea and such in more appropriately.  It puts Ringly about 10 ft. from the bait, Kiylea on the ground back and to the left, the trap another fifteen feet from the bait with Bubbles and Alton ready to use the trap with Eddie behind them.


```
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxKxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxJRxxxxxxx
.....................
.............P.......
.....................
.....................
.............T.......
.............BA......
............E........
```

This seems like the best idea I think, that way there isn't a massive amount of distance between you.  Any problems on this model?  Otherwise I'll use it as the basis and get an IC post up.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Boddyknock if I go by your map, the potatoes are 60 feet from the trap.  Are you sure about that?
> 
> That seems excessively far.
> 
> ...



Nah - that's fine. I just had this idea that we had to be far enough away to initiate a games mechanic 'charge' from the boar, otherwise we wouldn't be able to use the 'set the spear' mechanic. Just metagaming - forget it! The distances you outline above seem great.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 27, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Nah - that's fine. I just had this idea that we had to be far enough away to initiate a games mechanic 'charge' from the boar, otherwise we wouldn't be able to use the 'set the spear' mechanic. Just metagaming - forget it! The distances you outline above seem great.




10 ft. is all you need for the boar to charge.  Your metagaming is weak!

I mean... heheh.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> 10 ft. is all you need for the boar to charge.  Your metagaming is weak!
> 
> I mean... heheh.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 27, 2005)

Ive had my pie, bring on the orc ... um boar 
*tiny little dance*


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 2, 2005)

Should I be waiting on players or did I miss the intentions they had in their prior post?


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 3, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Should I be waiting on players or did I miss the intentions they had in their prior post?



Let's see (in initiative order):
Eddie slings, reloads and moves behind Bubbles (5 foot step). Next round options: see Evilhalfling's post (#238) below
Jerran: _Inspire courage_
Bubbles ready to spring trap and then grab her shortswords - once the boar charges.
[*]Kiylea holds her shot (shortbow) until the charging boar is 10 feet away from Bubbles & Alton - unless the boar retreats, in which case she shoots.
Ringly loads and fires his sling if he won't fall out of the tree while doing so.
Alton lights lantern and moves to Bubbles' side (5 foot step), drawing sword and hefting previously readied shield. Also ready to shout at the pig when it's first hit. He'll engage it in melee as soon as possible.
Boar - "Here piggy, piggy, piggy!"

Confirmations in red.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 3, 2005)

I was waiting for Jerran's action before deciding on Kiylea's - I thought he was also going to unveil a lantern (which would give her more light to shoot by). In any case, if the boar gets scared and tries to run away from the ambush, she'll shoot it; otherwise, she'll hold her fire for now, since she doesn't want that boar charging _her_


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 3, 2005)

The boar isn't anywhere near Jerran, so I didn't see any reason to unveil his lantern.  Sorry I'm holding people up, busy week.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 3, 2005)

Tarlonniel, does Kiylea delay until the boar is in melee with Bubbles and Alton (or until it retreats) and then fire? That would mean you don't lose your action this round. Of course, it also means that you would then act on initiative count 2!


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 3, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The boar isn't anywhere near Jerran, so I didn't see any reason to unveil his lantern.



"Sigh. Why is it that Jerran never listens to anyone's voice but his own?"

 

_Inspire courage_

"Then again, that voice of his can be very persuasive!"

 

'Nock


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 3, 2005)

confirming this..


> Eddie slings, reloads and moves behind Bubbles('5 step) -




Next round 
If the boar charges and misses Eddie will circle around past Anton and look for another shot, 
If it hits he may decide it is too dangerous to fire into melee and attack with his sword.  hmm 
no BAB so drawing a weapon is a move action by itself. 
If it doesn't charge he will stand and fire again.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 3, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Tarlonniel, does Kiylea delay until the boar is in melee with Bubbles and Alton (or until it retreats) and then fire? That would mean you don't lose your action this round. Of course, it also means that you would then act on initiative count 2!




As long as I'm acting before the "enemy" does, I'm happy    Your plan sounds good; if it retreats or charges, she'll fire (waiting until it gets within the glow of Alton's lantern). Otherwise she'll wait.


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry, I was sick this week, I will read the IC posts and post if necessary.

Slip


Looks like no posting is necessary.  Bubbles will hold her action until the boar charges...if it charges.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 3, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> Kiylea pulls the bowstring back and watches carefully. If it bolts, I'll give it something to remember us by; if it goes for the trap, I'll get an arrow off once it's within range of Alton's lantern.



Tarlonniel, Alton's lantern has a range of 60 feet - which means that the boar is illuminated as soon as he lights it (which happens in the first round after the surprise round).

Not sure if you'd picked up on that or not - just thought I'd mention it.

You know, of all the games I'm playing at the moment, this one is the one I look forward to the most. Whenever I see a new post I'm excited, waiting for the next installment. It comes of knowing Alton's community, and "growing up" together, I guess. Thanks, folks!

'Nock


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 3, 2005)

Whoops, I forgot all about Alton's +2 lantern of lighting!     I'll shoot it when (if) it gets about 10 ft from the trap, then.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 3, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> Alton's +2 lantern of lighting!


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 3, 2005)

Heh


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 4, 2005)

Post up.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 4, 2005)

well no plan survives contact with the enemy. 
poor Kiylea.

Should I be posting actions in here or in IC with OoC notation ? 
well I'll post it here, I can go edit the IC thread to just Eddies emtional reaction, 
If that would fit better. 
Eddie attacks the boar with his sling and rushes forward diagonally towards Kiylea.  There should be enough room for others to run passed him to the boar.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 4, 2005)

Ouch.

Ferrix, I get +2 on that damage roll - favored enemy.

And +1 from Precise Shot. Die, pig


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 4, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> Ouch.
> 
> Ferrix, I get +2 on that damage roll - favored enemy.
> 
> And +1 from Precise Shot. Die, pig




Actually, you only get the +1 from precise shot.  If that tells you anything


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 4, 2005)

Always post your final actions as descriptions in the IC thread, only when I need clarification will I ask about actions in here.

Sorry Tarlonniel, you just happened to be in the direct line towards the forest.


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 4, 2005)

Don't worry Tarlonniel Bubbles is on the way! We will have bacon tonight! 

Evil, undead, demon bacon, but bacon none the less. 

Slip


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 4, 2005)

Maybe it will polymorph back into a black great wyrm.

What!? Ringly read a book once where that happened.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 5, 2005)

Hmmm, well then...

Die filthy unnatural immune-to-my-class-skills pig!


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 5, 2005)

Eddie, you don't have your sling loaded (it takes a move-equivalent), thus you can't fire and move at the moment.

Bubbles can get in a charge so long as no one is in the way.

Alton can't (trap's in the way).

-If that modifies anyones actions, just edit your posts, I'll put up my post later tonight.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Eddie, you don't have your sling loaded (it takes a move-equivalent), thus you can't fire and move at the moment.





			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Eddies sling whirls and he send a rock flying at the boar, and reloads.  Realizing the boar has a clear charge at him he inches behind behind Bubbles Hey!  um ... Stupied Piggy!  he yells remembering he wants it to charge this way.
> 
> Occ: its still flat footed right? I should be close enough for sneak attack +6(1d3+1) +1d6
> 5 ft step to the right



Ferrix, according to the above post, Eddie fired, reloaded and took a 5 foot step. Would he not, therefore be able to sling and move this round?



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Bubbles can get in a charge so long as no one is in the way.



I *really* hate to do this but I'd be less than honest if I didn't.   Are you *sure* Bubbles gets to charge? It seems to me that she doesn't have a straight line to the boar.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Alton can't (trap's in the way).



I knew that Alton couldn't charge the boar - he just isn't in the right position. I dreamed about running in front of the boar ... but my actual move was meant to describe a double move which places Alton just behind the boar at the end of that move.

BTW, I'll take my wishful thinking out of the IC thread and put it here in the OOC thread where it belongs!



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> -If that modifies anyones actions, just edit your posts, I'll put up my post later tonight.



Hey Ferrix, great that you can post this weekend. I've been on the edge of my seat ever since this combat started ... and would have hated to wait an extra two or three days to see it resolved!


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 6, 2005)

*Wishful thinking!*

What a time for the server to go down!  

What I would like to say:

-- Stung to chill ferocity by the sudden violence of the boar's onslaught, Alton sprints towards the treeline. Slipping past the frothing, bloodstained tusks, he stands astride his fallen friend and raises his sword high above his head, ready to rain down swift and bloody justice on the vile beast. --

In game terms, take a run action to interpose himself between the boar and Kiylea. Prepare to make a smite evil attack with the longsword.

However, since run is a full-round *straight-line* action, and Alton is not in a straight line with Kiylea, what I will actually say is: _see IC post_


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 6, 2005)

Apparently I missed that part of Eddies prior post.  See this is why I post here when I'm unclear.  Good catch.

I can draw a straight line from Bubbles' "square" to the Boar's "square" without something in between.  It's an unbroken line with nothing that would slow or stop movement and there are no creatures till the boar.  Do note, that the line can be drawn from any part of Bubble's square, it doesn't have to be the center of the square.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I can draw a straight line from Bubbles' "square" to the Boar's "square" without something in between.  It's an unbroken line with nothing that would slow or stop movement and there are no creatures till the boar.  Do note, that the line can be drawn from any part of Bubble's square, it doesn't have to be the center of the square.



Yippee!


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 6, 2005)

Does anyone have a _Heal_ check modifier better than +5? As soon as he can, Alton will attempt to stanch the bleeding and stabilize Kiylea's condition. An aid another action from one of the other characters (or two, if Ferrix would allow it) would be very helpful! It's a DC 15 check, which means that, on average, Alton should make it - but Kiylea doesn't have a lot of time, particularly if that ruddy pig hangs around!

If somebody else is a better healer - where's a cleric when you need one? - then Alton will aid them!

'Nock

[SUBTLE STAGE WHISPER][SIZE=+2]Hey, Hafrogman! *Don't forget to reload your crossbow!!!!!!*[/SIZE][/SUBTLE STAGE WHISPER]


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 6, 2005)

Actually, at this range, I'm better off chucking daggers with my +1 to thrown weapon attacks.  Lord knows what would happen if I dropped a loaded crossbow, thus no loading action this round until I know what's happening.  If the boar makes a dash for it I can still load and fire next round.  I have no need to move currently, as I'm in a tree.

Roleplaying wise, I didn't think it was reasonable to have Jerran continue inspiring courage with a silly rhyme while Kiylea bleeds to death, but remember the bonuses stick around for a few more rounds.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry about the over-the-top stage whisper   - but I wanted to make sure I attracted your attention.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Roleplaying wise, I didn't think it was reasonable to have Jerran continue inspiring courage with a silly rhyme while Kiylea bleeds to death, but remember the bonuses stick around for a few more rounds.



Absolutely right - Jerran's too compassionate (even if he likes to play it cool) to drivel on at a time like this. Besides, there's something very ... *satisfying* about driving a crossbow bolt into that so-and-so's brain!!!! 

Hmm, when I think about it, it occurs to me that, if the boar does stick around - and the rest of you don't finish it off before he gets there - Alton will probably try his _smite evil_ attack. He certainly doesn't want any of the rest of his friends being killed by this thing! One attack is all he'll make, though. After that, Kiylea has his whole attention.

BTW, can anyone advise me how long it takes a paladin to _detect evil_? I was going to try and use that ability after lighting the lantern, but thought it was a move action, and didn't want to be caught on the hop.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 6, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Roleplaying wise, I didn't think it was reasonable to have Jerran continue inspiring courage with a silly rhyme while Kiylea bleeds to death, but remember the bonuses stick around for a few more rounds.




Neither do I, but it's not like you have to singing a silly rhyme. There are lots of other ways a person can orally do inspire courage.

I don't know if anyone here has seen _The Boondock Saints_, but remember when Rocco was about to get his hand blown off by Don Yakavetta, and Connor was like "Roc! Look at me! Roc!! You're gonna be fine!! Just look at me!!"

As long the recipient can hear you, there's a lot you can do with this.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 6, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone here has seen _The Boondock Saints_, but remember when Rocco was about to get his hand blown off by Don Yakavetta, and Connor was like "Roc! Look at me! Roc!! You're gonna be fine!! Just look at me!!"




Great movie 

To detect evil it's a standard action, since it's a spell-like ability it takes the standard casting time of the spell.  It also provokes an attack of opportunity as would casting a spell.  You can read more here.

Kiylea is the only other one with heal, at a +3, and it's hard to perform a heal check when you are dying.  (ooops)

Post on it's way.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 6, 2005)

Ringly, daze only works on humanoids.  Change of action?  I'll edit my latest post once you get around to it.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 6, 2005)

nice RP Boddynock, 
I wasn't sure if I could move with a loaded sling, so better to fire first.
as for the healing check I think the rest of us are just going on wis bonuses, 
but you can expect aid another atempts for (+2)if you fail the first try.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 6, 2005)

For some reason (probably it might seem sick) but there's really some vaudeville humor in some of this.

Post up.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> For some reason (probably it might seem sick) but there's really some vaudeville humor in some of this.




Anyone up for a round of Who's on First?  

BTW, does she stabilize?


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 6, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> Anyone up for a round of Who's on First?
> 
> BTW, does she stabilize?



Tarlonniel, if it were me, I think I'd be much less composed about all this! I'm impressed.

@Slip, if Bubbles takes a 5 foot step and delays her action until Alton moves, we'll flank this pig and skewer it together. Whaddaya reckon?

'Nock


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 6, 2005)

It's very easy for me to be calm when the outcome is completely out of my hands. It's when responsibility gets dropped squarely in my lap that I start panicking


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 7, 2005)

'Nock

Probably, but Bubbles is too worried about Kiylea to be thinking of that.  She would go to town with both of her short swords as soon as she got a chance.  Sorry, she just isn't thinking tactics at the moment and I am trying to play her as very new to the whole fighter thing at least as far as tactics are concerned.  You could explain it to her after the fight though, so she would know about it in the future.

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 7, 2005)

EvilHalfling, charging is a full round action.  You can't draw your sword (move equivalent) and charge (special full round action).  See here for the charge action.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 7, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Probably, but Bubbles is too worried about Kiylea to be thinking of that.  She would go to town with both of her short swords as soon as she got a chance.  Sorry, she just isn't thinking tactics at the moment and I am trying to play her as very new to the whole fighter thing at least as far as tactics are concerned.  You could explain it to her after the fight though, so she would know about it in the future.



Hmm, yeah, you're probably right. All of them are inexperienced - and none of them could have withstood that first charge. Trouble is, that inexperience could very well get them all killed!

I've been wondering how to play Alton's mix of emotions - horror, guilt, anger, fear. For example, I've decided to use the _smite evil_ ability - even though he hasn't had time to _detect evil_, and none of them saw what Kiylea saw as the boar charged - because it seems to me that he's desperate to *destroy* the beast before anyone else is hurt. He's using every possible means he can to do that. And part of that is Mero's voice in his head saying, "Move! Get into position to flank your enemy. Don't just stand there like lumps of wood! Use the space to your advantage! *Move!*"

BTW, since things are getting complicated, could we perhaps post maps of where our characters are, or will be at the end of our turns? This is as I envisage Alton's new position (in red - I don't know just where Bubbles is):


```
xxxxKxxxxxx
xxxx[COLOR=red]A[/COLOR]CJRxxx
.....A.....
```


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 7, 2005)

I forgot to update the map fully in my last post, doing so now.


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 7, 2005)

'Nock

The good news is your character probably has has some instruction on how to fight, so you can use that to your advantage.  As well as instruct the rest of us after the fight.  Makes for good RPing.

As for Bubbles, she is used to wrestling around with friends and fighting off the occational wolf or goblin (or Jerran) on one of her delivery trips.  She has gotten a few pointers from her brother, but that is about it.

Slip


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 7, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ringly, daze only works on humanoids.  Change of action?  I'll edit my latest post once you get around to it.




Oops. In which case he'll cast _ghost sound_ to try to draw the beast's attention. I’ll get around to posting IC asap.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 7, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> EvilHalfling, charging is a full round action.



Right.  There used to be a partial charge action in 3.0, and I thought there was some ambiguity in the PHB.  It has the same text as the SRD, and there is no ambiguity.  Wishful thinking I guess.  Well Eddie is so green to combat he is going to try it anyway, fumble it and and end his turn standing next to the boar with his sword drawn. 
So 
xxxxKxxxxxx
xxxxACJRxxx
----E-B----


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 7, 2005)

There's now an updated map in my last IC post which places Alton on the right side of Bubbles.

Also, Jerran is in a tree, so he technically doesn't occupy that space on the ground, so Alton could just take a step forward.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah, there used to be a partial charge, but it created a slew of issues in 3.0 so it was removed when they "upgraded."


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 7, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> ```
> xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxxxx[/b][/color]xxxxxxx
> xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color]x
> xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxKxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color]xx
> ...



Ferrix, according to this, there's no way Alton can use a 5 foot step to get next to Kiylea - or am I missing something? I'm using each dot as the centre of a 5 foot square. Is that the way you understand it?

If that's correct, I'm going to have to rethink my move, since he only wants to take a single swipe before heading in to try and _heal_ Kiylea. In fact, now that I look at it again, he wouldn't have ended his previous move on that side of the boar - his whole aim was to get as close to Kiylea as possible.

Hmm, and now I have to go to work. I'll check later.

'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 7, 2005)

The problem with your proposed move was that Bubbles action occured first, thus you couldn't get to where you had planned since Bubbles was there, so I put you in the next most convenient square that you could reach (since you couldn't get to the other side of Bubbles), it should be fine so long as either you or Bubbles drops my little poor piggie next round.


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't worry piggy is Sooooooooo dead. 

I will not be bested by Pork!

Slip


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 8, 2005)

Ah, OK, I'll stop fretting.

How come we I get so attached to these characters?   

And Slip, I hope I didn't come across as trying to argue you into changing your move - that wasn't my intention.   

Bacon, pork chops, bread and dripping, pork sausages, pig's trotters, brawn ... ah, the endless pleasures of retribution!  

'Nock


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 8, 2005)

'nock,

Not at all.  I am still a bit fuzzy on the 3.0 and 3.5 rules for combat anyway, and I was just letting everyone know how I was playing Bubbles.

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 10, 2005)

New post up.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 11, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Bubbles gives chase, her two long braids flailing along behind her as hurdles the pile of sweet potatos, trying to catch the pig before it can hide in the dark forest.



That's my girl!


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 11, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 13, 2005)

Three cheers for halfling crew!

And another one for Alton's exceptional healing skills.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 13, 2005)

Woot! It's dead and my little ranger isn't!

Go team Halfling!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 13, 2005)

Whee ! time for pork patties


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 13, 2005)

A 20! Sometimes the dice (bots) just *know*!!!   

'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 14, 2005)

Just waiting on hafrogman for Jerran's actions then you'll get a post tonight.


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Just waiting on hafrogman for Jerran's actions then you'll get a post tonight.




Ok, Ferrix now we are just waiting on you, 

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 16, 2005)

Yep, I would have posted last night, but... well I'm a slacker.


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 17, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yep, I would have posted last night, but... well I'm a slacker.




LOL!


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 17, 2005)

Kiylea is very unconscious.


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 17, 2005)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow... and to think that real people have problems, poor Ringly...

Btw... excellent role playing to everyone!  Top notch really.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 24, 2005)

Is anyone else going to post or should I just skip to morning?


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 24, 2005)

A part of me wants to say, "Yeah, yeah, skip to morning - let's have more of the story," but, on the other hand, I don't want to miss any of the really great interaction and roleplaying that's going on. A tough decision!

I know ... everybody post lots!!   

'Nock


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 24, 2005)

Can I have Kiylea wake up and start doing stuff at dawn, or is she still being kinda' NPC'd?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 24, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Wow... and to think that real people have problems, poor Ringly...
> 
> Btw... excellent role playing to everyone!  Top notch really.





Yeah, he's got social problems. If no one has noticed.


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 24, 2005)

I say we move on to morning.  That way Tarlonniel can start posting again.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 25, 2005)

You must admit, I do a very good job of RPing unconsciousness!


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 25, 2005)

Masterful.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 25, 2005)

New post up.  No early risers this day, you'll all have been utterly exhausted.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 30, 2005)

Eddie's Cunning Plan. 
Step 1 steal bacon 
Step 2 : muuuuhhaaha! 

alright so I was at a loss as to what I was going to post, as eddie would really just be sitting there.  Then I had a picture of him sitting there with bacon stuffed up his sleeve, grease congealing on his shirt.  Then came the cunning plan.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 30, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Eddie's Cunning Plan.
> Step 1 steal bacon
> Step 2 : muuuuhhaaha!
> 
> alright so I was at a loss as to what I was going to post, as eddie would really just be sitting there.  Then I had a picture of him sitting there with bacon stuffed up his sleeve, grease congealing on his shirt.  Then came the cunning plan.



OK ... maybe he's going to reverse engineer resurrect the bacon and send the pig to infiltrate the fiendish porcine enclave ...

... or ...

Nup! I haven't got a clue!

BTW, Ferrix - if Alton actually sees Eddie swiping the:
bread
fruit
bacon
all of the above
he'll have a word with Eddie in private about it. Not quite sure what he'll say, but he'll probably end up inviting Eddie to drop by his home for a meal any time he feels like it.

'Nock


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm going to be away for about 4 days starting tonight (VA beach baby!). I'll post IC later today.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 30, 2005)

alrighty ender_wiggan... enjoy the trip.

i'm amused...


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 31, 2005)

I think we are all waiting on you Ferrix.  Are you waiting on a post from one of us?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 1, 2005)

been busy sorry... will try to get something up tonight.. i'm leaving for the weekend starting tomorrow will be back sunday night, no real chance of updates over the weekend.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 1, 2005)

doh. 
Ferrix does that mean you won't be posting in our other game?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm back. I'll post IC tomorrow. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 5, 2005)

Will wait for ender_wiggin till tomorrow night to post.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry sorry. Trying to get my bearings.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 6, 2005)

Just for a fun picture that isn't entirely accurate of the boar:


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 6, 2005)

I could just have Wellsly go off talking about the thing, but he wants to see what Ringly can tell on his own, he is after all Wellsly's student.  So I hope you don't mind waiting for ender_wiggin to do some of the work.


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I could just have Wellsly go off talking about the thing, but he wants to see what Ringly can tell on his own, he is after all Wellsly's student.  So I hope you don't mind waiting for ender_wiggin to do some of the work.



No, Ferrix - no problem! After all, this is Ringly's area of expertise!!


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 7, 2005)

no problem, I will be pretty quiet through the exam, but I am still keeping up with the game.  So don't take my silence as disinterest, Bubbles just has no idea what any of this means.

She is a simple girl, she likes flowers and clothes, flirting and kicking ass, planar whatsa-ma-whosits are just way beyond her.


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 8, 2005)

Forgive my post, It must be the sleep deprivation, I thought your characters just wanted to run out into the forest on a whim, obviously that is not the case now that I went back and re-read them.  Just take it as Bubbles being caught up in the situation. 

Slip


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah I had a similar problem, Rignly explained more than read at first.  Thus Eddies somewhat repetive questions.  Well we will get it sorted out at somepoint


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope I'm doing an adequate job of this. I'm fairly comfortable with improvisation, but I'm not sure how far I can reach into Ringly's ass. That is, how much I can construct of Ferrix's world's physics / cosmology.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 12, 2005)

You are all doing quite well.

ender_wiggin: As Ringly have no ranks in Knowledge: The Planes, I'm purposefully not giving you too much to go on.  Otherwise I'd give you more.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 12, 2005)

I perfectly understand. What I meant was that Ringly (as a character) is somewhat reluctant (albeit unconciously) to reveal that he doesn't know anything about the subject at hand. At this point in game events, it seems to be his only strength.


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey, we know less than you do.  You could tell Bubbles that the boar was the prince of hell incarnate and she would believe you. 

Your doing good Ender and don't worry, we will all roll with it.

Slip


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL! the competition is heating up. 

I will post an update tomorrow.

Slip


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 14, 2005)

Sorry work interrupted my ability to post today.  I will update tomorrow, sorry for the hold up.

Slip


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 15, 2005)

Hafrogman - No problem with the rolls, I would have expected that type of response from Jerran anyway. 

Though who said she was bluffing..... 

Bubbles like most women is a mystery...and will likely remain that way.


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 15, 2005)

I am sorry everyone, but at this time I am going to have to retire Bubbles.  I am under to much pressure at work to continue posting and being part of the game.  Maybe sometime in the future Bubbles will be able to make her triumphant return, but I simply need to rededicate myself to my workload at this time.  Good luck and I am going to miss this game greatly.

Slippshade


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 15, 2005)

Well Im sorry to see you go Slippshade, you and Bubbles will be missed.   
This is  the best game I am playing in at the moment including 2 table and 2 PbP
and your RP and the detailed family you created are a big part of that.  Good luck at work, and I hope to see you around on Enworld, even if you cant spare the time to play regularly.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 15, 2005)

Ah damn... that's a real bummer slippshade, I greatly appreciated you as a player and will welcome you back at any point.


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 15, 2005)

If things change I will let you know.


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 16, 2005)

Nooooo! Buuuuuuuuuuuuuubbbbbbbbbllllllllllllleessssssssss!

Damn, Slip, we'll miss you both. Good luck at work, and come back soon.

Sniff!  

'Nock


----------



## Tarlonniel (Apr 16, 2005)

Aw.    I hate RL. Which is why I'm here. Heh.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2005)

So, after still going insane with school work and still unfinished I wanted to ask you all if we should bring in another player or let the total drop down to 5?  You'll be out a fighter with Bubbles gone, should I put out the call?


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> So, after still going insane with school work and still unfinished I wanted to ask you all if we should bring in another player or let the total drop down to 5?  You'll be out a fighter with Bubbles gone, should I put out the call?



We'll miss those flying braids - uh, I mean, blades  - so I think another fighter would be a good idea. I really don't want to hold up the flow of the story, though. Can we carry on with the storyline while you hold auditions?

I'll say it again - this is a fantastic game! In fact, I think this may well be the best game I've ever played!! And that's because we're invested in one another's characters, as well as our own.

Why _does_ Bubbles drop out of the company? Something family related, perhaps. A deep, dark secret to be unravelled in years to come?

*Edit: Wait a minute! Learning from the encounter with the boar ... what about asking for a cleric? Reasonable battle skills and very handy to have when a party member is at death's door!!!!!*


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm calling on alternates to fill the sixth space since Slippshade had to drop out, they get first priority, although you may want to make a new character to fit the party.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 23, 2005)

I think I'm one of the alternates, right?   

I will read the IC thread and let you all know this weekend.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 23, 2005)

Well! I just finished reading the IC and OOC threads, and I'm in if you will have me, Ferrix. Like I commented a while back, this game has some great roleplaying in it, and I'd love to join you all.

I was thinking about it, and if I am accepted, I think I would be willing to take over playing Bubbles rather than shoehorning in a new character. I'll talk to Slip on the side and make sure he's OK with it, but I doubt he will have a problem.

Of course, this is assuming none of the people who didn't make the game initially are first in line...


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 25, 2005)

Seeing as none of the other alternates have responded, what says everyone else about Bobitron taking over Bubbles?


----------



## Tarlonniel (Apr 25, 2005)

Fine with me if Slippshade okays it.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 25, 2005)

Still waiting to hear from Slip- I'll let you all know ASAP.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 25, 2005)

Sounds good.


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 26, 2005)

Sure, if Slip's happy with that, it's OK by me.

'Nock


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 26, 2005)

I hate to be a complete ass, but I would rather not have anyone play Bubbles.  Sorry Bobitron.  It just seems wrong, though for continuity you may want to play one of her brothers.  Finn Greenbottle is part of the militia and a couple of her other brothers may work to.  Just a thought.

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 26, 2005)

No sweat, Slip. Don't feel like an ass about it, I was concerned as well. That's why I asked

OK, this might take me a little while. I will go through some concepts and try to get a basic character up this weekend. I love the name Finn, so he's an early favorite.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

The characters up to now have been very collaborative efforts on the large part in detailing history of the town, etc.

I almost feel like opening up my Wiki to all the players here, but then I'd let some secrets out.  Maybe I'll make a DM section that you can't see.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

The current existing description of Finn was provided by Slippshade:

Finn Greenbottle is the second child and currently a member of the town militia. When not on duty he can be found, like most of the other Greenbottle boys, helping out in the brewery. Finn is fun loving and gregarious and is always trying to sign Bubbles up for militia duties.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

For an brief timeline of Amblestock, look here.

For a list of currently detailed/named characters in Amblestock, look here.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

You might also want to consider a cleric, as the group has really no healing at the moment.

Deities Revered in the Hin (Halfling) Pantheon

*Greater Deities*

Yondalla (LG) - Halflings, Explorers
*Intermediate Deities*

Dallah Thaun (CN) - halflings, secrets, guile, thieves and rogues, acquisition of wealth, death
Cyrollalee (LG) - friendship, trust, the hearth, hospitality, crafts
Sheela Peryroyl (N) - nature, agriculture, weather, song, dance, beauty, romantic love
Arvoreen (LG) - defense, war, vigilance, halfling warriors, duty
*Lesser Gods*

Brandobaris (N) - stealth, thievery, adventuring, halfling rogues
*Demigods*

Urogalan (LN) - earth, death, protection of the dead


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 26, 2005)

Ferrix - I can see that my leaving is really fouling up the game, since the characters know eachother so well.  How many times a week will you require a post from Bubbles to keep the game flowing?

Slip


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry. I just saw this. Jyn Peddlefoot - Monk is ready to jump in if needed. Of course there is also Magg Wanebur - Druid, Zickenwiggle Abernathy Moonrock - Sorcerer & Huggia Lostfield - Barbarian. Any of them are ready to jump in.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Ferrix - I can see that my leaving is really fouling up the game, since the characters know eachother so well.  How many times a week will you require a post from Bubbles to keep the game flowing?
> 
> Slip




Well, is three too many?


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 27, 2005)

Slip- As excited as I was to get a shot at this, I'm really glad you are considering giving it a go. You guys had a great thing going. 

Best of luck! I hope all is well with the wife and kids. I hope to talk again soon.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

If Slipp decides that three posts a week will work, we'll get rolling again.  Otherwise, we're currently at a crux where I'd inject a new player relatively soon.


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 27, 2005)

A long as your not expecting long posts then yes, I will give it a try.

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> A long as your not expecting long posts then yes, I will give it a try.
> 
> Slip




Generally one "long" post per week works out so long as interspersed there are smaller ones.  We'll also make concessions and do our best to pantomime your responses when ones are needed and you are busy .

Alrighty folks, guess the game will be resuming regular course.


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 27, 2005)

For combat I will give you an overview of what I want to do. That way if Icannot keep up you will have an idea of my intentions.  Can you handle the rolls for me Ferrix?  That way it will speed things along.  NPC me at anytime you need to if I am lagging.

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> For combat I will give you an overview of what I want to do. That way if Icannot keep up you will have an idea of my intentions.  Can you handle the rolls for me Ferrix?  That way it will speed things along.  NPC me at anytime you need to if I am lagging.
> 
> Slip




As I'm handling rolls for everyone, sure   Great to still have you with us Slipp.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Alrighty folks, guess the game will be resuming regular course.




Then you might want to change the title of this thread.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Then you might want to change the title of this thread.




On that now.


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 27, 2005)

Tailspinner - Same Tailspinner from the Unseen Consequences game?

Everyone else - Ok posted


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

At some point today I'll hopefully compile a post, as I procrastinate on a paper I should be writing.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 27, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Tailspinner - Same Tailspinner from the Unseen Consequences game?




The same


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 27, 2005)

Tail - I like the new character.  Were you just tired of Grikk or did you just think we needed someone around to heal our sorry butts.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 27, 2005)

I was either going to take a level of shaman for Grikk or create a new character. Gredavin liked the idea of the new character since we effectively had no healing.


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 27, 2005)

Cool, I was going to take a level of Shaper until I remembered that my charisma was only 10.  Now I have to figure out something else to do with Meezo. Guess I had better stop hijacking this thread and get back to work. 

Slip


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes, that's right, stop hijacking this thread!   

Good to know you and Bubbles are still with us, Slip!

'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh yeah, everyone take 150xp for the boar encounter and exceptional role-playing.


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 29, 2005)

Ferrix,

What sort of equipment are we likely to be able to pick up from the militia's stores? And roughly what gold piece equivalent are we looking at?

I've decided that Alton would be better off with a sling and bullets than with a shortbow. As he hasn't used the bow yet, do you have any objection to me swapping bow and arrows for sling and bullets?

The next upgrade would probably be from scale mail to chain mail, which is a 100gp price hike (or 70gp if you consider the 30gp "credit" from swapping the shortbow for a sling), or from longsword to MW longsword (300gp). Otherwise, some holy water, maybe a healing potion or scroll (if Alton Senior can scribe them - I'm assuming that, depending on the spell, young Alton would be able to use the scrolls, since some divine spells are on his spell list).

Oh, and he would like to replace the trail ration and the tindertwig that he used last night.

So, if you could give us a ballpark gp figure for additional equipment, that'd be helpful.

On the other hand, if we're going to be issued the equipment *on loan* - well, there is that wand of _cure light wounds_ that Mero keeps locked up in the ash-wood box on the top shelf of the small storeroom alongside his office in the militia barracks! 

'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 30, 2005)

I've got it all sorted out for equipment, in the next post or two you'll see.


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks, Ferrix.

'Nock


----------



## Boddynock (May 4, 2005)

Re the armory:

Ooh, it's like Christmas! I can't wait to see what everybody's present is.

Does anybody need help unwrapping theirs???   

'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (May 4, 2005)

How 'bout now?


----------



## Slippshade (May 6, 2005)

Wow, I was just going back over all of the history we created for Amblestock and found something interesting that I had forgotten. *Kiylea and Bubbles are related!!! * They are distant cousins. 

I suggest everyone take a little time now and then to re-read the OCC thread.  It really is pretty amazing.  I have to thank everyone again, especially those players that did not get into the game and still continued to write background information.  Thanks everyone, this game is great.

Slip


----------



## Tarlonniel (May 7, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Kiylea and Bubbles are related!!! They are distant cousins.




Yup. Pa likes to blame her adventurous streak on Ma's side of the family 

I must agree, this is one amazing game. Thanks Ferrix and all involved for making it possible!


----------



## Ferrix (May 7, 2005)

It wouldn't be this good without all the excellent player input from the start to the IC thread.


----------



## Slippshade (May 9, 2005)

I am home sick at the moment so you may need to npc me for a day or two.

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (May 9, 2005)

That's alright.  I'm at home in Maine till Thursday so my posting is a little less dedicated than normal.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 10, 2005)

due to finals my posting is a little sporadic as well. 
I will be done by Wedensday.


----------



## Slippshade (May 12, 2005)

I know the idea for training was so we had an in character reason to know team tactics in combat.  So now that we are together, do you guys want to roleplay all of this out or shall we have Ferrix write something up to get us going.  I ask because while some of us may want to just RP this out, there may be others that will get bored with it quickly.  Are there any strong feelings one way or the other?  I personally can and am willing to do either.

Slip


----------



## Tarlonniel (May 12, 2005)

Either works for me as well!


----------



## Ferrix (May 12, 2005)

either way is fine with me.


----------



## Slippshade (May 12, 2005)

Anyone else have an opinion?  If not I guess I will just continue on.

Slip


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 13, 2005)

I would love to roleplay it out -- however, being a pbp game, it's imperative that the game continues to move. Thus, I vote that Ferrix moves the game - besides, I think we've all done a fairly good job with roleplaying to the point where Ferrix can sort of second-guess our actions and dialogue.


----------



## Slippshade (May 13, 2005)

Ok, sounds good to me.  

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (May 13, 2005)

Alright, although it'll have to wait till sunday night at the least.  I'm back in Montreal, but I'll be going on a camping trip starting tomorrow and I have to teach and dj tonight.


----------



## Slippshade (May 17, 2005)

I just couldn't bare to think of the game going so long without a post, so I put up how I figured the first hour of the training would go.  If anyone wants to expand on it with their characters experience during that hour, please do.  And if anyone like Tarlonniel or Ender_wiggin or Harfrogman want to take time with there specialty that would be cool too.  Just trying to think of ways to keep this moving.

Hope I haven't stepped on any toes, I kept the post pretty generic.

Slip


----------



## Slippshade (May 20, 2005)

'nock, Hafrogman...are you guys still around?

Slip


----------



## hafrogman (May 20, 2005)

yeah, sorry.  Things have been pretty hairy lately.  Please bear with my as I try and get my life in order. . .


----------



## Boddynock (May 20, 2005)

Me, too! I'm preparing to go on long service leave (10 weeks, yippee!) so I'm trying to get everything done before I leave in a fortnight. Sigh!

But I'll get something up as soon as I can.

'Nock


----------



## Slippshade (May 20, 2005)

Hope everything settles down for you guys.

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (May 20, 2005)

I'll actually be heading out to Seattle for a week starting tuesday, and up till my flight I have to move out of my apartment, do work for two classes and choreograph a solo charleston routine.


----------



## Slippshade (May 20, 2005)

ok, I won't worry about posting them until more people free up or someone interacts with Bubbles, which ever comes first.

Slip


----------



## Tarlonniel (May 20, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'll actually be heading out to Seattle for a week starting tuesday




Ah, Seattle.  I'm stuck in South Carlolina for a year and I miss the Pacific Northwest so much.... *sigh*


----------



## Slippshade (May 20, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> Ah, Seattle.  I'm stuck in South Carlolina for a year and I miss the Pacific Northwest so much.... *sigh*





Sorry to hear that.  Even with the brutal cost of living here, I don't think I will ever leave California.  I love the weather and the beach way to much.

Slip


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 20, 2005)

yep.  I have nothing to add. 
denver is being much too hot at the moment- 18* above normal temps this time of year. 
So it keeps me inside, and until summer classes start I got loads of free time. 

see you in a week or two -


----------



## Ferrix (May 21, 2005)

Ooo denver has 29 C weather, excellent.  What I'd give for that, it's on average a high of 20 C here in Montreal right now.

Sorry about the lack of posts folks.


----------



## Slippshade (May 25, 2005)

I will be on vacation from May 30-June 6.  I am not sure how much internet time I will have.

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2005)

Coming Back Soon


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 3, 2005)

*[Thread hijack]*

Hey, Ferrix - heads up!

Eluvan is back in town and ready to resume _Of Wealth & Taste_. He hadn't heard from either of us - apparently posted a thread to explain why he was away but I didn't see it (I guess you didn't either) - and has assumed that he needs to replace us both. I've assured him that I'm still interested, and advised him that you're away for a few days!

So on to some Planescape goodness! (Lucky I've started my LSL and so have some free time on my hands!  )

*[/Thread hijack]*

'Nock


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 3, 2005)

*Back Soon*

I will resume posting next week, when I am back from my vacation.

Slip


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok I am back from vacation so I will resume posting this week.

Slip


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 7, 2005)

Oops, sorry Ender.  Your equipment was under my spoiler. 

Ringly's bundle: Light crossbow, 10 bolts, & a dagger.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 10, 2005)

anyone seen hafrogman around?


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 14, 2005)

Are we just waiting on hafrogman now?

Come on hafrogman, we can't leave without Jerran. 

Slip


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 17, 2005)

Ferrix - could you just give us something to go on and we can NPC Jerran until Hafrogman finds his way back.  I would really hate to see this game fall apart on us.

I know I still want to continue, does everyone else?

Slip


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 17, 2005)

Absolutely!  

'Nock


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jun 18, 2005)

That's a rhetorical question, right?


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 18, 2005)

I was pretty sure most of us did, but I wasn't sure about everyone. 

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 18, 2005)

i'll try to get something up tonight


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 18, 2005)

Excellent !


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2005)

How's everything going?  Do you like where we're headed?  Comments?  Questions?


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 20, 2005)

I think we need to find out where we are headed before I can answer Ferrix. 

I'am very glad to get started again though.

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, that'll be coming along in the next post probably.  Get you all out into the wilderness.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 20, 2005)

I've really enjoyed everything so far. I look forward to getting back into a regular pace, as Ringly is just beginning to develop.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 21, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> How's everything going?  Do you like where we're headed?  Comments?  Questions?



Where are we headed? And what lies in store for us? Stay tuned for the next _exciting_ episode!

 

'N


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 21, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> I've really enjoyed everything so far. I look forward to getting back into a regular pace, as Ringly is just beginning to develop.





Yah, I love Ringly's reply to Eddie, poor guy picked the wrong person to confide in.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 21, 2005)

I think we are doing just fine.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 21, 2005)

I didn't think it was a bad thing Evil, I just can't wait for your reaction to it. 

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 21, 2005)

Just checking in on you all. Still looks like a great game, I'll try to keep caught up on the IC thread in case I am needed.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 21, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I didn't think it was a bad thing Evil, I just can't wait for your reaction to it.
> Slip



I hadn't actually read you post, I was replying to Ferrix.

I have in my background that we were on good terms, but IC it looks like we have grown apart, or Eddie was just mistaken.  Besides he still sees Alton as a rival and fears mockery from Jerran. 
as for a reaction - he is a little taken back, Im sure Ill think of something.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 21, 2005)

Good to hear from ya Bobitron!


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 21, 2005)

Um, are we talking about my IC post?

Well, as far as I know Eddie and Ringly _are_ on good terms. And my response was intentional -- it wasn't acrid or anything, but Slippshade may have been right in saying Eddie confided in the wrong person.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 21, 2005)

D'oh. E wiggen is Ringly, right.  

well at least Im not mixing up IC and OC names - In a game Im running I had Lotus_eater climbing down a rope into a privy.  Add the fact that I have a Kylala and a Keria in a third game 
I dont see how Ferrix and Isida manage to keep it all straight.

_edit: just finished reading your new IC post - boy are these two hin on different wavelenghts _


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 21, 2005)

heh. 

Slip


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jun 22, 2005)

Just letting y'all know that I'll be without internet from Thursday morning until Friday evening.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 23, 2005)

My apologies for my extended absence.  I do enjoy this game (the most of all my PbPs, but don't tell my other DMs) and would hate to lose it, but real life has been keeping me busy (curse you, reality!).  I shall do my best to keep up.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 27, 2005)

Moving again, sorry for my absence.  Will get it all straightened out soon.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 28, 2005)

We'll be here.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

Update coming tonight when I get back from the Jazzfest and Capoeira


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Update coming tonight when I get back from the Jazzfest and Capoeira





Now that is some combination.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 10, 2005)

Hope I didn't lose some of you excellent players with my absence!


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 11, 2005)

Still on deck, and ready and raring to go!

'Nock


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 11, 2005)

Then how about a post 'nock. 

Slip


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 12, 2005)

Yep, sorry about that - been away and lost track of what we were up to.

 

'Nock


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey stop looking at my perkiness!


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 14, 2005)

Perky is as perky does!


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 15, 2005)

No lantern here guys.  I figured my family would have one so I didn't buy it at character creation.  That and I fight with two swords, so it would hamper my fighting style.

Sorry,

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 15, 2005)

Light Sources from your character sheets:
Common Lamp - Kiylea, 1 flask of oil, 6 hrs. total, 15 ft. radius
Light spell - Ringly, 10 min. per casting, 20 ft. radius
Bullseye Lantern - Alton, 5 flasks of oil, 30 hrs. total, 60 ft. cone

Time to make some torches


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2005)

Just a note, running water over granite, not likely to leave anything sort of like tracks even if something did come out of the crevice.  Kiylea at the least would know that it'd be futile to check.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 19, 2005)

Ferrix - Three feet across should allow 2 halflings to attack if anything came at us correct?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 19, 2005)

I would say no.

Technically, by the PHB, being in a space smaller than your occupied space (5 ft.) imposes a -4 penalty to attack and a -4 penalty to AC.

Being small sized, I'll say that in a space that is approximately your height high and wide, you can fight at half the normal squeezed penalty.  This will stand unless for some reason it gets out of hand.  If you want two to fight side by side in a three foot space, you'll start taking the normal squeezed penalties.

However, I'm going to add in some rules from the Underdark book, a light weapon takes only half the penalty to hit, a two-handed weapon is unusable in a squeezed space, and a piercing weapon used in a stabbing motion is considered one size smaller.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 20, 2005)

Not trying to be arguementative or steal the show.

Bubbles just knows she is the best fighter and Father Alton warned her not to let the boys do dumb things on her account, which she thinks this is.

Trying to convince her that staying in back is a good thing is going to be hard and the armor thing just isn't going to cut it.  Give her something else, something that she can't do and she will back down...she won't like it, but she will back down.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 20, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> _'Boys!'_




In defence of Jerran's gender I would like to point out that he placed Bubbles in front.  And that's because, wise as he is in the ways of women, he knew better than to be overly protective of her.

And this is why she likes Jerran more than Alton   
No matter how much she may try and deny it!


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 20, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 20, 2005)

props to Jerran for the anagram  
Eddie would not want to scout a 5' wide hallway - good chances of getting outnumbered with no place to hide and help to far away.  I missed that it was so narrow orginally.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 20, 2005)

an anagram is when you rearange the leters of something to spell something else. . . but I can't recall the correct name for the thing you're thinking of.


edit:  Acronym, that's it!   Anyways, completely unintentional.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2005)

Damn, a quiet weekend followed my a flurry of posts...

If you could, let me know when I can get a post in, otherwise I'll just you all sort it out for a bit.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 20, 2005)

As soon as Alton caves we seem to have it all sorted.


----------



## Raigon (Jul 20, 2005)

---


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jul 20, 2005)

Sorry folks, it's been chaotic for me lately; between moving (no internet at the new house yet) and an upcoming 3-week trip to China, I haven't had much opportunity to post. If someone could autopilot Ringly, I'd be grateful.

Oh, btw, that post by Raigon was me -- this is his computer I've managed to get a hold of.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 21, 2005)

Nicely done gang.

I'll NPC Ringly while you are on hiatus ender_wiggan, good luck with lack of internet/computer access.  I went through the same thing not too long ago with a bunch of moves from couch to couch without my computer.

So, any responses to Alton before we move on?  I'll leave it till tomorrow sometime till I get the next post up so you can respond.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2005)

IC thread updated... new and improved with graphics!


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 26, 2005)

I will try to update tomorrow.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Boddyknock you've got the right idea, there's really only one way forward and that's up over the slope.

I'll put up an IC post a bit later, if anyone wants to add anything before we move forward, do it soon.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 27, 2005)

Ahh, crap.  Sorry I totally missed the whispered part of Eddie's post. 

**Bangs head against desk in punishment for his crimes.**


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 29, 2005)

OK, so at the risk of being a real pain, do we have a party order if the cavern widens out?  

Probably better to do it OOC than to interrupt the storyline further.

'Nock


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 29, 2005)

dont we just spread slightly?  

B A
R K
J E


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, considering it does actually widen out, you have a good point, you'll actually be in a natural cavern of sorts where you'll usually be able to be at least two across, sometimes more, sometimes far less.

I'll assume Alton's suggestion for now.

_______
A . J . E
B . R . K


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry I didn't get a post up, I'm rehashing my other game into a new one, so it's been taking up a good chunk of my time.

Now that the beginning part is done, I'll get back to this game too 

That is, after I take a nap.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Okay, so after two nights of dancing, a workshop and such, I'm exhausted...

but... I have a full day free tomorrow and will update.


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 4, 2005)

Work is slamming me right now and posting will be light or not at all for me until Monday.  I will go with whatever way you guys deside on for climbing down.  You won't get any arguements from Bubbles this time. 

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2005)

Bump, hello?

I'm sort of wanting more determinate actions from the players rather than just suggestions in speech, otherwise I'll just assume by the dialogue and move on.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 9, 2005)

well, I guess I put my idea out there. . . how feasible is it?

Between cloaks, blankets, bedrolls, could we jury rig enough rope for the last 10 feet?


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry work is getting worse, I am just finding it hard to get online to post at the moment.  I would go with Hafrogman's suggestion if ferrix finds it feasible


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2005)

With a use rope check you could see if you could jury rig it


----------



## Tarlonniel (Aug 9, 2005)

hafrogman, you may want to just take ten on the check. In any case I'll try to aid you with my own (untrained) +3.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 9, 2005)

So, at the risk of being a right royal pain, I'm sending Alton over the edge (hmm, no comments, please). Ferrix, do I need to roll for a climb check?

'Nock
(who's concerned to move the action along, and who discovers that his paladin is getting a bit bolshy as well - ah, the joys of testosterone!)


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 10, 2005)

'Nock - I'm fine with whatever you guys want to do, as my posting is going to be somewhat sporadic for a bit, though I think your comments in character were ment for Kiylea and not Bubbles.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 10, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> though I think your comments in character were ment for Kiylea and not Bubbles.



Ah no - with that 18 Dex and "pigtails flying" I definitely meant Bubbles!   

'N


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 17, 2005)

Just to let everyone know, that with Ferrix's permission I am going to be handing Bubbles over to Bobitron.  I am switching jobs very soon and while I am going to be making a significant jump in salary, it will also be a significant jump in responsibility.  Work and home have to be my focus at this time.

This has been an incredible game and I am sorry I have to leave. 

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 17, 2005)

I'll try to catch up in both threads by the weekend, everyone.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 17, 2005)

A warning: Jerran flirst outrageously with Bubbles and makes various remarks of a saucy nature.  If this at all bothers you or causes you to be uncomfortable, let me know and I'll knock it off.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 17, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A warning: Jerran flirst outrageously with Bubbles and makes various remarks of a saucy nature.  If this at all bothers you or causes you to be uncomfortable, let me know and I'll knock it off.




Not a problem at all! I'm looking forward to making the transition as seemless as possible, but I might have some trouble. Please please PLEASE point out if I do something completely out of character in the... ummm... out of character thread.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2005)

Thank you bobitron for taking over Bubbles.  I'll hopefully be posting an update tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah, Bobitron - thanks for keeping Bubbles in the game. Welcome!

And Slip, all the best with the new job. We'll miss you. Feel free to drop in any time to say hi!

'Nock


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 17, 2005)

Bobitron, glad you could join us you have certainly shown lots of intrest.    Slip we will miss you.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow. 

First, let me say you folks all rock. I still think this game has some of the best roleplaying happening on these boards. The amount of effort you have all put into developing your characters and the relationships between them is fantastic.

I gotta be honest, I'm not sure quite how confident I am about playing Bubbles after catching up in the IC thread. The interaction between all of you is just great, and I think taking her over mid-stream like this would be just as jarring as changing actors halfway through a movie.

This leaves me with a bit of a dilemma. I'd love to join the game, but the group is at an awful spot to introduce a new character. I hope Ferrix will have some insight. I'm wondering if maybe we should wait until the group is out of the cave, then switch Bubbles out of the party and replace her with Finn, who I could play pretty easily, I think. There has been just enough personality displayed about him for me to get an idea of him, but without feeling so much like I have to fill someone's (that is, Slip's _very_ excellent) shoes. 

How do you all, particularly our illustrious DM, feel about Bubbles dropping to NPC status for a while? I know it will be a bit clunky, but I can't help but think it would be better than the alternative.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 20, 2005)

I would rather if you picked up Bubbles for now, even if it's not a stellar performance, it makes my life easier.  And then later a change could occur, but for now, there is not going to be a relatively soon chance to get that change done.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 20, 2005)

OK! I'll pick up soon. Bubbles will probably drop into the background a bit more, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey, Ferrix



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> "the discerning gaze of the Lady"



Nice turn of phrase!

Oh, and by the way, I know I'm not up top any longer but I've changed my mind - I think we should leave the rope in place!

'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 21, 2005)

Kiylea said:
			
		

> Even with its help Eddie almost slipped once or twice.




Wow, Kiylea is really quite the worribody   And in all reality the only person so far who has almost slipped was Alton, and that was once.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, at first (based on the SRD and actual caves I've been in) I thought that without a rope the DC might be 10-15, which didn't look good for us. Thus the worry. But it's only DC 5 so now I'm having to tone back that reaction a bit *shrug*


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 5, 2005)

If anyone sees Ender Wiggan posting anywhere on the boards, could they tell him to get his butt back to this game if he can.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm here, I'm here (thanks for Bobitron).

I've been busy this summer with moving, a month-long trip to China, and the transition from high school to college. So please don't kill me.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2005)

No death, just it's nice to not have to NPC people for really long times.

Glad you're back.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 2, 2005)

We've lost hafrogman sadly enough.  I'll get an IC update up later today.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 5, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> We've lost hafrogman sadly enough.  I'll get an IC update up later today.




Does that mean you need an alternate to step up?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 6, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Does that mean you need an alternate to step up?




Potentially, any ideas for people?  Referrals would be best I think.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Potentially, any ideas for people?  Referrals would be best I think.




Well I am an original alternate. I have four characters that I created:
Jyn Peddlefoot Female Monk
Magg Wanebur Female Druid
Zickenwiggle Abernathy Moonrock Male Sorcerer
Huggia Lostfield Female Barbarian

...or alternately I could take over Jerran Kimble.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 6, 2005)

I'd rather someone take over Jerran for the moment, trying to inject a character where they are would be near impossible without some serious suspension of belief.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'd rather someone take over Jerran for the moment, trying to inject a character where they are would be near impossible without some serious suspension of belief.




OK. I'm ready to take over Jerran.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 24, 2005)

Alright, I'm going to hope to get this really rolling again.

Who's with me?


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 24, 2005)

Present!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2005)

Here!


----------



## Tarlonniel (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh, me! Me! Me me me me!


----------



## Tarlonniel (Oct 25, 2005)

I think the plan is to explore that other branch now, in hopes of finding an alternate exit.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 27, 2005)

I've been off on Retreat for a couple of days, but I'm back and certainly keen to keep playing!

'Nock


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 27, 2005)

Still here, I dont check this forum as often as the other. 
you prolly noticed cause I posted in character recently.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 31, 2005)

Ferrix,

Is it OK for me to take over Jerran?

Tailspinner


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 31, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Ferrix,
> 
> Is it OK for me to take over Jerran?
> 
> Tailspinner




Yep, more than pleased for someone to take him over.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Nov 1, 2005)

Yo Ferrix - a knowledge (nature) check on the beasties too, please? Never know when a nat 20 might show up


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 1, 2005)

EvilHalfling said:
			
		

> Eddie will go take a look at the *wench*, does it look like its in working condition?




You know, they might get offended if you start poking around at their inner workings.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2005)

Bump... players to the IC thread... let me know what's going on.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 23, 2005)

Ready. Made my post. Waiting for some action.

'N


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 23, 2005)

Made a quick post. I'm in the midst of a busy period at work, but I'll do my best to check int.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm having a some computer issues at home. I'll do my best to keep up at work, but until I get the issue resolved I have no access to the site from home.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 27, 2005)

Back from break ....


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm going to have to drop this game, Ferrix. I'm sorry to leave Bubbles behind, but things are just too busy right now for me to commit to so many games. I apologize for any hassle this might create.

I'll stand by my earlier comments regarding the quality of this game, awesome stuff.

-Bob


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 9, 2005)

Bye, Bobitron. Thanks for keeping Bubbles going as long as you did.

Folks, this development confirms for me what I have been thinking for a while - namely that the Halfling Quest thread is dead.

I've had a great time - a *really* great time - with this PbP but we have lost momentum and focus. While I'm not going to bail, I do wonder if it might be better to acknowledge that this story has come to an end, and enjoy the memories we have of it.

Ferrix, thanks for the game. I think it might just be the best I've ever played in - PbP _or_ tabletop!

BTW, I'd be happy to be proven wrong!   

Boddynock


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 9, 2005)

It's a real pity too because I've been checking and waiting for people to post regularly now.

It was definately one of the best games I've ever run and it had the most player initiation into the world.  I'd love for it to continue but we need someone to fill in for Bubbles now and people to get back to posting!


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 9, 2005)

You know, Ferrix, I wonder if we might need a bit more immersion into the creative process. Do you think it might help to invite further development of the community these young people come from?

_"Is that a straw? Shall I clutch at it?"_

'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 9, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> You know, Ferrix, I wonder if we might need a bit more immersion into the creative process. Do you think it might help to invite further development of the community these young people come from?
> 
> _"Is that a straw? Shall I clutch at it?"_
> 
> 'Nock




Alright... let's do that then.  I work creatively on this game on a wiki I've created, thing is as players there are some things you shouldn't see.  I'll break it up into a community space and a DM only space and give you guys access if you are at all interested.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 9, 2005)

Hmm wikiwki-wiki-wack. 

okay im interested.  This has been a great game, definatly some of the best RP I have had in PbP and better than most normal games.  But I cant deny im a bit unfocused in it at the moment.   When it was nearly a post a day I spent a lot of time in Eddies head - teenager first
then halfling, then thief.  Now posting is more of a struggle cause I have to find him again each time.  I am on winter break - so I actually have more time now, but less need to procrastinate by surfing enworld. 

So open the wiki, lets see if we can get fired up again! 

btw
Ferrix, you posted in DS - I shoud see if that game can get moving again its coming to a natural conclusion shortly...


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 9, 2005)

Alright... here's the wiki address: abcgames.xwiki.com

Login: enworlder
pw: enworld

I'm working on rights for pages at the moment.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 10, 2005)

No, no, no.  You can't let this game flounder.  Because then I'd feel guilty for my role in it's demise, and then I'd be sad.  So I forbid it.

*casts raise thread*

More seriously, this was my favorite of my games, and the saddest for me to leave.  No killing of the halflings.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone checked out the wiki yet?


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 12, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Anyone checked out the wiki yet?



Ferrix, I've had a quick look. I'll have to work out how to actually add information to it.

In the meantime, I've noticed that the description of the Bakery is truncated. Do you want that updated?

And when I try to look in the NPCs file, I get the message:
"You are not allowed to view this document or perform this action."

Oh, it's just occurred to me: have I actually got the wrong end of the stick? Do you want us to post our new material *here* and then you'll incorporate it in the wiki?


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 13, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Ferrix, I've had a quick look. I'll have to work out how to actually add information to it.
> 
> In the meantime, I've noticed that the description of the Bakery is truncated. Do you want that updated?
> 
> ...




I haven't gotten around to editing the rights on the NPC files yet, I'll get to it.

Update the bakery description, that'd be great.  Also, expanding upon Geography in general would be really good too.

Go ahead and put up new material on the wiki, I'll review it there, just let me know what you've added and tag everything you put up with your name, examples:



> New bakery description, blah blah blah... - Boddyknock






> Town Well - Boddyknock


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 13, 2005)

I've updated the wiki to give access to all of the NPC files.  There are some that aren't filled out yet, and two that I don't want you guys to touch (Iss & Neb Peddlefoot).

If you encounter any problems, let me know.


----------



## hafrogman (May 10, 2006)

I have recovered the last page of posts from HQ's IC thred , up until April 30th.  So we only lost a couple.


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2006)

Thanks hafrogman!


----------



## Slippshade (May 10, 2006)

Still Here.


----------



## Boddynock (May 10, 2006)

Yep, still hanging around!

'Nock


----------



## Boddynock (May 12, 2006)

At least we've only lost a handful of recent posts - and all the rest of the stuff is so old that it wasn't affected by the Great Crash (TM), so we can continue to use the same IC thread.  

'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (May 13, 2006)

hafrogman can you e-mail me the last page of posts: ferrix (at) gmail (dot) com

And I'll get it running again.


----------



## Ferrix (May 14, 2006)

I just did a "Where We Last Left Our Heroes" post, so although I didn't copy paste the txt that was recovered, we've a good idea of where we are at.

Post away!  Good luck.


----------



## Slippshade (May 22, 2006)

I will be on Vacation from May 26-June 5th so if you need Bubbles between that time Ferrix, feel free to post for her.


----------



## Slippshade (May 23, 2006)

Who are we waiting on?


----------



## hafrogman (May 23, 2006)

No clue. . . perhaps it's me.  Maybe I should go check.  I remember suggesting I talked to the mysterious shadow. . . and everyone else wanted bloodshed.    

Poor Jerran, exalted good among the basest comrades ever.


----------



## Ferrix (May 23, 2006)

I was away since Thursday, will get updated today.


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2006)

Poke IC thead updated!

Eddie this is basically for you.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll be back from vacation and posting on Monday.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 1, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> to have elevenses




¿que?


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok, back from Vacation


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 6, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ¿que?




It's a hobbitism. Right after second breakfast. 

(Back to lurking...)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2006)

Boddyknock, for the paladin's detect evil at will, I was thinking of a minor change to it.

Detect Evil (sp): The paladin is always under the effect of a detect evil spell, however only the first round of information is gained unless the paladin concentrates.

It gives you the ability to discern evil without having to spend time saying I detect evil.  But still requires you to concentrate.  This is a bit of a boost to the standard ability.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 6, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> It's a hobbitism. Right after second breakfast.
> 
> (Back to lurking...)




Hmm, yes, I did forget that reference.  However, sadly, in this case it makes absolutely no sense used in that context.  There is no food being involved anywhere.  So, as I see it, this leaves two alternatives.

1) There is another meaning, of which I am not aware.

or

2) Boddynock is insane.

and I'm not willing to rule out #2


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 7, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Boddyknock, for the paladin's detect evil at will, I was thinking of a minor change to it.
> 
> Detect Evil (sp): The paladin is always under the effect of a detect evil spell, however only the first round of information is gained unless the paladin concentrates.
> 
> It gives you the ability to discern evil without having to spend time saying I detect evil.  But still requires you to concentrate.  This is a bit of a boost to the standard ability.



Sounds good - that way, if he needs more info, he'll have to concentrate to get it. Handy in the present situation, certainly!

'N


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 7, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmm, yes, I did forget that reference.  However, sadly, in this case it makes absolutely no sense used in that context.  There is no food being involved anywhere.  So, as I see it, this leaves two alternatives.
> 
> 1) There is another meaning, of which I am not aware.
> 
> ...



Actually, neither premise is correct. The use of the term "elevenses" refers with wry irony to Jerran's decision to engage a potentially deadly individual in conversation. Such social interaction, caricatured in the propensity of halflings (known in another part of the multiverse as "hobbits") to engage in random acts of eating and drinking, frequently repeated, seems inappropriate to one who still bears the scars of a previous encounter. Hence Alton's reflection on the bard's actions. Still, Jerran is young, and so not yet _au fait_ with the niceties of metaphor (despite his profession).

Ah well, such is life!   

'Nock


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 7, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Still, Jerran is young, and so not yet _au fait_ with the niceties of metaphor (despite his profession).
> 
> Ah well, such is life!




And perhaps someday our MUCH YOUNGER paladin will realize that violence is not the answer to every problem.  Because communication is the only true path to understanding.  Talking to those you face is a perfectly viable alternative.  This case of social interaction can hardly be classed as "random acts of eating and drinking".  But even so, perhaps young, young Alton will someday learn that we live in a world of grey, and sometimes you DO invite evil around for tea


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 7, 2006)

Maybe you two can lecture the beastie to death. 

And did someone say elevenses!  *Bubbles tummy growls*


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm looking for two or so players to take over the following two characters:

Kiylea Tangleweb - Ranger 1 (originally played by Tarlonniel)
Ringly Softpetal - Wizard 1 (originally played by ender_wiggan) Now played by Jdvn1

You can see their character sheets here.

The party is currently mid-adventure so I don't have space for new characters at the moment, however, those two characters could be retired upon completion of the adventure and return to Amblestock and replaced with new ones.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll try out the Wizard, if you don't mind.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 9, 2006)

Great to have you on board Jdvn1!

Check out the IC thread here to see what Ringly was like in the past.  While I don't mind some personality shift, some coherence is good.

Also, you may post away in the IC thread.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome, Jdvn1.

So glad that our neurotic wizard won't be fading away just yet.  

Boddynock


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have to be honest, though. I don't have a lot of experience with Wizards. I'm trying to learn. 

I hope my having to read through everything wont' slow things down too much.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 9, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have to be honest, though. I don't have a lot of experience with Wizards. I'm trying to learn.
> 
> I hope my having to read through everything wont' slow things down too much.




Well, you can skim to get a sense of what Ringly was like.  When I NPC'd him, I played up his nervousness about his abilities.  In their encounter with the boar, his spells didn't help very much in saving Kiylea from getting gored.  He hasn't had a great deal of opportunity to use his spells since he hasn't really known in advance what was going on and didn't know what to prepare I guess.

Also, no problem in trying things out.  He's definately a fledgling wizard, as all the characters are definately green-ears, they're bound to all make mistakes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

First level Wizards aren't the arcane masters they think they are.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 9, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> First level Wizards aren't the arcane masters they think they are.




Heheh.. usually the case.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Okay, I read the first few pages to get a feel for Ringly (he comes off as a jerk at first!), then I skipped around for story.

So, something was eating crops, so we camped out to find what it was. After a tough battle, they take down a poweful boar. Wellsey's research tells that it's a Fiendish Boar, likely to have come from a contaminated water source.

... Then I skipped around, and there were oxen, non-fiendish.

... Then I skipped around and there's a cave. Where we are now, and there's a creature next to a passageway.

What happened to the water source? Did we determine that it's inside the cave? I doubt it, but I skimmed too quickly, probably. Could I have a rundown from someone?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 9, 2006)

Determining that it comes from a water source, the intrepid band follows tracks back to the mouth of a cave.

They venture into said cave.

Water is welling up from an underground stream, but the cave continues.

They continue in cave, eventually come to worked passages.

Encounter some sort of small dark figure which slashes Alton badly and then flees.  They fail to track it down.

Continue on in the underground passages.

Comes to a large open cavern where there are oxen-like creatures.

Camp for the night.

Move on throught cavern, Alton notices a potential tunnel.  They move towards it.  Kiylea notes something like eyes and metal up about fifteen feet from the cavern floor on the same wall as the tunnel.

No one else sees it, and investigation turns up nothing.  You are now up to date


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd like to take over Kiylea, if you'll have me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's really useful, thanks Ferrix.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the new Ringly.  I will be back up to posting speed next week.  Sorry for the delay.

And if Toric or anyone else takes Kiylea, I will have my cousin back!  

*Bubbles claps her hands*


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 16, 2006)

I will be away from the boards till Wednesday.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> I'd like to take over Kiylea, if you'll have me.




You are welcome to.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 17, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> You are welcome to.




Okay, cool!  Should I familiarize myself with Kiylea and then just jump in?  Or do you want me to wait before taking over?  I've already read some of the IC thread and have looked over Kiylea's character sheet.  Anything else you want me to do before posting for the first time?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 17, 2006)

He told me I could just jump in in post 545. I figure it's not a problem if you do too.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 17, 2006)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Okay, cool!  Should I familiarize myself with Kiylea and then just jump in?  Or do you want me to wait before taking over?  I've already read some of the IC thread and have looked over Kiylea's character sheet.  Anything else you want me to do before posting for the first time?




Go right ahead!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 18, 2006)

Okay, weekends tend to be slower posting times for me.  Let me review a bit more of Kiylea's established style and then I'll get my first IC post up.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 22, 2006)

OK, Evilhalfling was apparently seen on the boards today - but he hasn't posted in Grand Theft Equine, a game he's DMing, for nearly a month. So I don't know if he's still in a postworthy state.

Anybody else have any clues?

'Nock


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 22, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, Evilhalfling hasn't posted in here since the crash.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 22, 2006)

I would like to enter the game and im as we speak reading trough the OOC thread. Any spot left? Im at work now so i read page 3-> when i get home. 
Any suggestion of class that is needed? or any suggestion at all? 

-DH-


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2006)

Right now, what is needed is someone to perhaps take over Eddie while EvilHalfling is MIA, although who knows if he'll return.

Kiylea has been taken over by Toric and Jdvn1 has taken over Ringly.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 22, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, Evilhalfling hasn't posted in here since the crash.




Odd, he's posted in the IC thread post crash. . . okay it was still 3 weeks ago, but it was post crash.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Right now, what is needed is someone to perhaps take over Eddie while EvilHalfling is MIA, although who knows if he'll return.
> 
> Kiylea has been taken over by Toric and Jdvn1 has taken over Ringly.



... That probably means I should adjust the main recruiting thread, huh?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... That probably means I should adjust the main recruiting thread, huh?




Yeah... I should have posted that I was done recruiting, alas, I've been busy.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed you were busy. You might also want to adjust the thread title/category, but having free time is nice too.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry about the delay in posting for the first time for Kiylea.  The past few days have been busy for me.  I'll get a post up in the IC thread no later than tomorrow evening.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 28, 2006)

As you noticed im not had the time to take a look here. I better step out of this one  :\


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 5, 2006)

Notice:

In two weeks time, I will be moving our of California to Oregon.  I will not be posting often if at all for about a month as my family gets everything ready to move and gets adjusted to our new area.  I will be back to posting as soon as possible after that.

Slip


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm a little leery at the fact that people aren't posting in the IC thread much at the moment.  Please do your best to put up a post as often as possible, my summer days are pretty free so I can put up posts often, however I prefer to be told concrete actions rather than just assume what you are going to do from planning dialogue.

Save the times when the board was wonky (all of last week it seemed), I'll try to increase my posting rate if players are still interested.

Also, an interesting thought that I got from Deuce Traveler's game is a Combat Preferences part of character sheets.  So if combat happens and you are not posting due to being unavailable, I can take your preferred course of action.

Here's an example from my Kobold rogue from DT's game.


> *Combat Preferences*
> Rix prefers to avoid melee combat at almost all costs. If anything he'll resort to using his longspear from behind a meatshield (ally). If he gets closed on, he'll Withdraw (35 ft. speed) or Tumble away. He will try to work anything to a tactical advantage (cover, concealment, high ground, rough ground, etc.). If he can he'll attempt to maximize sneak attack potential (hit-and-run hide tactics with his crossbow preferrably, although flanking with his longspear works too). He always focuses his attacks on important figures letting his companions deal with lackeys (spellcasters are often his primary target). He uses his small size to his advantage, he is only 2 ft. tall basically so will hide under tables, chairs or get up on the top of dressers, beams, etc. He likes putting something between him and his enemy that keeps his enemy from getting to him, whether that's companions, rough ground, a wall, climbing whatever.




Combat preferences emphasize the characters normal choices and thoughts in battle, Rix for example looks out for himself first and foremost, willing to put his companions lives before his own.  He is also brilliant (18 Int) and puts that to good use in his tactical planning.

If you could all write something up like that for your characters I'd really appreciate it as we're about to dive into a very dangerous section of the adventure.  This section should end soon depending upon how things go.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 5, 2006)

Jerran would rather talk than fight, given the opportunity, he will lie, cheat, beg or negotiate his way out of conflict.  This is partly his personality, and partly due to the fact that he is worthless in a fight.  Failing that, running away seems good, but he won't leave his friends.

In unavoidable conflict he will throw daggers if his foes are a) close enough to be hittable and b) not so close as to be in melee.  He will support his comrades, with his bardic abilities if the threat seems great enough, and with his presence, providing flanking bonuses etc.  He is also a bit unwise, and will probably do something stupid if it looks like Bubbles or Kiylea is in trouble.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ringly will try to stay out of everyone's way in combat encounters and most social encounters--he knows those aren't his strong points. If someone wants to try talking their way out of a situation, that's fine as long as he doesn't have to do any of the talking.

Though, assuming there _is_ going to be a fight, Ringly will use his sling as long as he thinks he has a decent chance of hitting. He'll try to _Daze_ humanoids and _Color Spray_ when he needs to, but he knows his bag of combat tricks are somewhat limited. If melee combat is imminent, he'll _Shield_ himself and try to stay away from whatever might be hitting him. He reserves _Ghost Sound_ for situations where he can distract enemies--hopefully to lead them away from the party.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'm a little leery at the fact that people aren't posting in the IC thread much at the moment.  Please do your best to put up a post as often as possible, my summer days are pretty free so I can put up posts often, however I prefer to be told concrete actions rather than just assume what you are going to do from planning dialogue.



I didn't know if I should post a 'me too' post--seemed kind of moot.

But, then I got the idea to use my skill, so it's all good.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 6, 2006)

Alton is an upfront fighter. He will seek to protect his comrades where possible but is learning to let them fight their own fights, too. He is not foolhardy but is passionate about defeating evil and protecting the innocent. He fights tactically, taking full advantage of manoeuvres which allow him flanking bonuses, and trying to avoid attacks of opportunity (although he will suck them up if it means getting to a friend in trouble quickly).

Alton is happy to negotiate if possible - but is alert to the dangers of being here - and the risk to his friends and himself. He would rather subdue an unknown opponent and apologize afterwards if necessary than risk a colleague going down the way Kiylea did.

He will continually scan for evil - _a la_ Ferrix's house rule. He is a better melee fighter than ranged combatant. He knows he's slow, so he tries to be where he can launch into the fray at a moment's notice.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2006)

New IC post up   See, I'm on top of things today.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 6, 2006)

Bubbles goes in swinging (Charge).  While it may come off as reactionary and dangerous sometimes, it is really because she knows she is the best fighter.  She would rather have more than one opponent's attention in battle so that her less experienced friends are out of danger.

She will flank when possible if it does not leave her friends open for attack.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 14, 2006)

*Notice*

Alright guys, I am going to be gone from the boards from now till around August 14th do to my move and new job.  Talk to ya in about a month!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Does that mean his character is the trap-tester?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, well. I'm around again after a very long hiatus. I guess apologies are in order for pulling a disappearing act, that kinda crap sucks in pbp.

It looks like you've got my character sorted out, so if there's anything I can do, let me know.

Ugh, I hate complicating things.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome back, endger_wiggin!

... I'm not sure why no one else has posted here...

Would you like to take Ringly (back) over? Since he's originally your character, I'd feel awkward not handing him back if you wanted to jump back in. He's a cool guy and I hope I've done him justice so far.

... And at the rate this is going, playing EvilHalfling's character until _he_ got back might speed things up.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 17, 2006)

I was talking to Ender in another thread  

I don't think Evil is coming back though.  He visits the boards most days, but never this forum it seems.  He's abandoned the game he was running also.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah sure, I'll jump back in. Um, I think we need to hear from Ferrix before doing anything definate though.

But thanks. I'm sure you've done Ringly justice.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ferrix is gone for a little while (there's an Absent thread), so there's going to be at least a little bit more of a delay.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Aug 31, 2006)

bump.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2006)

Glad to see you back Ender!

If you want to switch out and take over Ringly again that'd be great.

Also, if Jdvn1, you want to take over Eddie that would be good as well.

I'm out of my old apartment, having had to involve the police to get my things, and in between staying at my girlfriends before I move into my new place.

Thus, it's hard to move on when I don't have any of the files since my computer is in storage.

I'll see what I can do otherwise.

Thanks,


----------



## ender_wiggin (Sep 3, 2006)

Ok great. Glad to be back.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 3, 2006)

Sounds like a messy situation.

More reading for me to do!


----------



## Slippshade (May 27, 2008)

Ferrix and anyone who had a hand in building Amblestock.  I am doing a little world building (on another site) in anticipation of 4th edition and I would very much like to include Amblestock and its residents.  I was wonding if anyone had any objections to this?


----------



## Boddynock (May 28, 2008)

Fine by me!

It was a real blast from the past, to see this thread surface again!  

'Nock


----------



## Slippshade (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, it has never left my subscribed threads. 

I figure with 4th Edition out soon and me in the mood for some more world creation it was a great place to start.  Besides Bubbles is one of my favorite characters!

Thanks 'Nock!


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 4, 2008)

*4th*

deleted


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 4, 2008)

*4th edition*

I am going to start writing up our characters in 4 edition rules (except for Jerren, since bards don't exist yet).  I was wondering if anyone wanted to update their old characters and post them here.

Any takers?


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 4, 2008)

I haven't made the move to 4E, and don't intend to any time soon, so feel free to write up that pesky little paladin any way you want.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 4, 2008)

Sure - When I made a halfling rogue for the 4e iconics thread, I stole some of Bubbles background, although not personality - for Bunny. 
the big surprise from converting Eddie is that he went Brutal scoundrel - his charisma penalty is deeply ingrained, and without the str penalty, he is pretty strong. He also is a foot taller. 

Here is Eddie [sblock]
Eddie Mossback; Unaligned Halfling Rogue 1(Brutal Scoundrel); Small Humanoid; 

Str 14, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 9
hp 25 AC: 15  Fort 11, Ref 15 Will 11 
Skills and Feats  
Stealth:+8 Thievery:+10  Perception:+6  Streetwise:+4  Dungoneering+6, Athletics+7
Feats: Improved Initiative 

*Class and Race Features:* +2 dex, +2 Chr; Small, base speed 6 sq.  
Bold, Nimble Reaction, Rogue weapon trick.  Second Chance. Sneak attack +2d6, first strike  
Languages: Native Common & Halfling;  

*Exploits:*
At Will: Deft strike, Riposte strike 
Encounter: Dazing Strike 
Daily: Trick Strike 
(future) Utility - Quick Fingers

*Possessions:* Backpack, Bedroll, sling, Waterskin, Trail Rations, Flint & Steel, Artisan's Outfit (free), Thieves Tools, Dagger, Leather Armor, Silver spoons (15gp), Pot of Honey 

*Description:*
At 4'2" and 86 lb, Eddie is medium in size but slumped shoulders an a retiring manner make him seem smaller. His clothes are a little ragged and usually hand-me downs from others. He wears a buttoned shirt and worn belt, breeches but uses cloth wrappings for his feet if necessary. His armor is similar unmatched bits and pieces, and his dagger is slightly tarnished. 

*Background:* Eddie Mossback a young thief. He is from a poor family his father, Batlow’s leg was crushed beyond repair and his mother is the sickly and addled Mona. The town’s charity provided for basic needs but there was never enough. His father is bitter and occasionally violent. He has an older brother Harrow that left home for the big city, Piria . The brother didn't get along with anyone in the family. Harrow is poorly thought of and has fallen in with bad elements in the city. 

Eddie took to stealing the little things, mostly food. He has been caught occasionally, but let off with a warning. The city baker Hugh feels sorry for him and will usually slip him a little something from the community ovens. In return he tries to be on his best behavior around him. He can be found running errands to his aunt Clara Wanebur usually for medicines.

*Personality: *He is quiet and is too self conscious to speak in front of crowds. He will occasionally whisper advice to friends. He feels guilty about stealing but not enough to stop if he thinks he can get away with it. He tries hard not to steal from friends, but there is always a temptation. His family is on the verge of kicking him out, and he has spent several nights alone in the woods. He is quiet and is too self conscious to speak in front of crowds. He will occasionally whisper advice to friends. Such as Kwinn, Kivera and Ringly. He is intimidated by Alton and Jerran. He likes Kivera and is less self conscious around her than others his own age. The village elders hope that his peers will teach him to become a respectable citizen. He is not truly set his ways and shows interest in other possibilities for his life.

*Development:* He has warmed to the young hobbits that he has traveled with, especially Kivera.  He sees Alton as a rival for her affections, but likes him inspite of that.  He will continue trying to impress Kiverera whenever possible.  He is starting to gain a little self confidence, and tries not to steal from people he hopes to impress.
 [/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 4, 2008)

Slippshade said:


> I am going to start writing up our characters in 4 edition rules (except for Jerren, since bards don't exist yet).  I was wondering if anyone wanted to update their old characters and post them here.
> 
> Any takers?



I feel so. . . left out.

*sniff*


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 5, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> I feel so. . . left out.
> *sniff*




If the PH2 has a Bard in it, then I would love to see your write up. 

EH - Thanks for the write up.

'Nock - OK, I will write Alton up.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 5, 2008)

Slippshade said:


> If the PH2 has a Bard in it..




It should. there is currently a 10 level playtest availible for DDI subsribers.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Evil.  I was going to subscribe to that after Christmas. 

Hafrogman - Once I do, I can email you the infor you would need for a 1 one bard if you would like to build Jerran.  I mean our little group wouldn't be the same without him. 

I'm still struggling with whether or not Bubbles is a Fight or a Warlord in the new rules.  I am actually thinking Warlord with her Charisma


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 7, 2008)

Slippshade said:


> I'm still struggling with whether or not Bubbles is a Fight or a Warlord in the new rules.  I am actually thinking Warlord with her Charisma



If you have martial power, she screams Tempest to me.

Throw in a warlord multi class.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't have Martial Power yet, but probably after Christmas I will.  I will look up Tempest.  Thanks for the hint Frog.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I just bought my PHBII, and this thread hasn't seen the light of day recently, so. . .

[sblock=Jerran Kimble 4e]Jerran Kimble; Good Halfling Bard 1; Small Humanoid;

Str 9, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 18
hp 24 AC: 15 Fort 11, Ref 14 Will 15
Skills: Arcana:+7 Bluff:+12 Diplomacy:+9 Insight:+5 Streetwise:+9
Feats: Ritual Caster; Skill Focus (Bluff)

Class and Race Features: 
+2 dex, +2 Chr; Small, base speed 6 sq.
+2 Acrobatics, +2 Thievery, Bold, Nimble Reaction, 
Bardic Training, Virtue of Cunning, Majestic Word, Multiclass Versatility, Skill Versatility, Song of Rest, Words of Friendship

Languages: Common, Elven

Exploits:
At Will: Misdirected Mark, Vicious Mockery
Encounter: Inspiring Refrain, Second Chance, Majestic Word, Words of Friendship
Daily: Slayer's Song

Possessions: Daggers (5), Leather Armor, Hand Crossbow, Bolts (20), Belt Pouch, Poetry Book, Steel Mirror, Fine Clothing

Ritual Book:
Glib Limerick
Magic Mouth

Description:
Twenty three year old Jerran is a good looking halfling, and he knows it. He allows his dark hair to grow down to his shoulders and keeps it following loose about his head to highlight his grey eyes and finely scultped facial features. His body is not overly muscled, but his delicate build serves to accent the sureity and grace with which he always moves. Flawless skin and pearly white teeth serve as the perfect finishing touch to this perfect specimen.

Background: Jerran's father, Lester, has a fairly succesful living as a trader operating out of Amblestock. He makes regular visits to the nearest decently sized city. He brings back goods and luxuries for the people of the village which he then trades for homespun country goods which he sells in turn to the city folk when he next returns there. Jerran's mother, Amelia, minds the fort while Lester is away, and their home doubles as the village general store. It was assumed that Jerran, being their eldest child would take over the family business in time, but this seems less likely these days. It wasn't that Jerran lacked any talent at all for it, he had a sharp enough mind for the accounting, and he was a natural born salesman. There is even a story floating around the village (probably spread by Jerran himself) of how he had managed to sell a wandering barbarian warrior a load of green eyeshadow as the latest in camoflauge. Still, Jerran just wasn't dedicated to the life of a merchant and would spend much of his time goofing off, even when he was to be minding the goods. In the fact, the smarter people of the city learned that the best deals could be made off the halfling traders if one waited for Lester to take a break at the tavern and then sent one's daughters to go and talk to the son while the haggling was taking place. Eventually Lester gave up on the Jerran and turned to Milo, Jerran's younger brother. Milo took a quick shine to being a merchant and is proving a reliable and skilled assistant to his father. Jerran is no longer asked to accompany his father on the trips to the city, which suits him just fine, as it gives him more time to lounge around the Silver Horn and flirt with the village girls.

Personality: The only thing more noticeable about Jerran than his stunning good looks is his stunningly large ego. He knows what he looks like and lets everyone know it. Still, he maintains such a personable demeanor that people seem drawn to him nonetheless. He probably knows your name and will greet you with it and make eye contact in such a way as to make you seem the worthwhile and important focus of his world for a brief moment until he swoops away to greet someone else. Adults dote on his charming ways while the young ladies swoon under his gaze and all the lads wish they could be like him. Underneath his polished exterior, Jerran is not quite as perfect as he likes to come across. He generally avoids anything he perceives as difficult, prefering to glide through life as long as his looks and charm will let him get away with it. Deep down he knows that he won't be able to get by without ever working, but he hopes to postpone it long enough for him to find something interesting to do with his life. Maybe he'll go into politics . . .

Development: Lazy by nature, Jerran should never have been one to act the hero.  But there's something about that damnable Bubbles, always ready to go haring off on some wild scheme that's just as like to get her killed.  Kiylea's brush with death affected Jerran more than he's willing to admit, and he finds himself accompanying the others.  He tells himself it's that he's not willing to appear the coward in front of Bubbles, not with young Alton all too eager to prove willing.  But it's just possible that he's terrified that something will happen if he's not there.  Would he be able to live with himself?[/sblock]Thanks to Evilhalfling, from whom I shamelessly stole the format.


----------

